# The Neutral Zone (Grand Rapids)



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm starting this thread to give local and out of town racers a place to discuss
racing in general. 
Where did all the on road racers go in this area?
What are some things that can be done to bring it back to life?
It seems that our local hobby shop, (Riders) will be running there own parking lot races this year and thats fine, at least we'll have somewhere to race in town. The lot was repaved last year and is still in great shape! The drivers stand is up and the boarders are down. Myself, my son and a couple other guys spent the weekend testing and tuning our cars getting ready for the season, man was it ever nice out! I believe their program will start May 1st and I'm ready, How about you?


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

knapster did you order your sprint car i got mine


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

mc43 said:


> knapster did you order your sprint car i got mine


Not yet, I'd love to order it tomorrow but, I'll have to wait unitl I sell a few thing first.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Would have liked to be out there working on our cars to, but I'm still looking for a head button for a NS12S3, or another mt.12 crankcase. I have Jeff's car ready, need to order a bumper for that one. He can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Ted, Jesse may have one he'd be willing to let you use.


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Great Idea Fred. Does anyone know how to get ahold of Jeff H. I would like to get that TR he wants to sell so I can get my car going. Last years motor still runs like junk. Anyone have any thoughts on making some of the bigger races in the area? I would love to do some like the Great Lakes or Midwest Seires. If so post here or e-mail me [email protected]


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll be sure to stop by. I get out of work at 4:30 so I won't be able to participate in the racing festivities. See you guys there.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

nitrorod said:


> Great Idea Fred. Does anyone know how to get ahold of Jeff H. I would like to get that TR he wants to sell so I can get my car going. Last years motor still runs like junk. Anyone have any thoughts on making some of the bigger races in the area? I would love to do some like the Great Lakes or Midwest Seires. If so post here or e-mail me [email protected]


Jerrod, The last time I talked with Jeff he did'nt seem willing to part out his nitro stuff. He wants to sell as a package deal.
I was thinking of doing some midwest seires and perhaps the on road paved nats, but I have'nt made any decisions as of yet. Jesse has mentioned doing some traveling. I believe Steven wants to do the paved nats.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyone wanting to get a jump start on the outdoor season, Riders hobby shop (Grand Rapids) parking lot is up and open for practice. This will be the last open practice before the start of the season. The lot was repaved last year and is still in great shape! The drivers stand is up and the boarders are down. Whether wise last weekend was great and this weekend is looking O.K.
Temp's should be in the 60's. Come on out, what are you waiting for?


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

What did everyone run last year with there electric sedan? Rubber or foam??


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Jimmie - We ran 19 turn motors, with rubber tires. Sorex 36's are a good all-around choice, one set will probably last all summer.

Denney


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Where do you get Sorex 36's tires at? can i get them at hobby world or riders?or do i go online to find them ?


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Rider's can get them if they don't have them in stock. If you want to order online, I recommend www.kthobbies.com - good stuff, good prices, & really fast shipping. I also ordered a set of the Take-Off CS-27's. They're supposed to work well, & a set of 4 pre-mounted runs about $30.

Denney


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Denney do they come with inserts?


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

If you get the Sorex's (~$25-27 for 4 tires), you will also need inserts & wheels. Personally, I like HPI Red, or Green inserts with HPI wheels (all 24mm size). Through KT Hobbies, this combo would be about $36-40. I usually like to run a little softer tires than some of the guys (Sorex 32's, or 28's), but by the time you get 3 full sets you've got ~$120 into it. That's why I thought I'd try the Take-Off's...you can get the softer (CS-27) & harder (CS-32) compounds together for ~$60.

Denney


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Both Sorex and Takeoff produce 4-packs of their tires that are pre-built. Those are definitely worth the money since the inserts and rims are very good. Plus, they are cheaper (at least they have been in the past) than buying all the pieces individually. And, the best part of all - you don't have to glue them!

For stock TC the Sorex 36s are probably going to be a little too hard. 27s and 32s are typically good for stock TC.

-Rich


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Fred, Are they going to be leaving the drivers stand where its at now, or do they plan on moving it?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey, I need you guy's help here. I talked to Tom at Rider's tonight, and he needs to know what we're gonna need as far as parts and tires. He plans on stocking Sorex, but he wants to know what else we need.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Fuel would be nice last year it was a problem


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Hey Fred, Are they going to be leaving the drivers stand where its at now, or do they plan on moving it?


I understand that the driver stand can be moved in place when the track is in use, but you'll need to move it back to the east end of the track when your done with it. Where it sits now is where Riders want to store it.


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats cool Tom willing to do that.


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

*MMMMMM, *

* nitro*


*I can smell the fumes now... isn't it great:dude: *


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm just hoping enough guys show up to run mod rubber. Can't really see a bunch of 19t guys being to happy with me and my brushless sedan. But I'm ok with that. It would leave me much needed time to improve my Golf game. Actually, instead of improve, it's more like learn. It's ugly....


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Yah, its nice. Ive already hit the riders track a couple of times. Im glad i get to work the bugs out now instead of race day.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

mxatv151 said:


> *MMMMMM, *
> 
> * nitro*
> 
> ...


*What'd you have for dinner..... Mexican by chance??? * 


.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Anyone going to practice tomarrow?


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> It would leave me much needed time to improve my Golf game. Actually, instead of improve, it's more like learn. It's ugly....


Speeking of that I need help to so where is PETE at? Pete calling Pete we need help come golfing with us........


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Golfing?? Bowling?? RC?? Softball?? Fishing??
Late Model Stockcar Racing?? Hunting?? 

So many choices..... so little time!!!

.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Anyone going to practice tomarrow?


Ted, Andrew and I will be out around noon or so.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

I'll see you guys up there tomorrow also around noon! :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyone wanting to get a jump start on the outdoor season, Riders hobby shop (Grand Rapids) parking lot is up and open for practice. This will be the last open practice weekend before the start of the season. The lot was repaved last year and is still in great shape! (Smooth) The drivers stand is up and the boarders are down. 
Temp's should be in the mid to upper 60's. Come on out, what are you waiting for?
Electric Sedan, Oval, Truck, and Nitro. Lets see your stuff!
Best of all its FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm hoping to make it out there but it will be later than noon. Maybe around one or two.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nitro Junkie said:


> I'm hoping to make it out there but it will be later than noon. Maybe around one or two.


Are you going to bring the Doorman Pete with ya?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Are you going to bring the Doorman Pete with ya?


The rumor I heard is......................


LoL!!

.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here's where I'll be today & tonight!!









I gotta check it out!

.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

knapster said:


> Are you going to bring the Doorman Pete with ya?




No, He's got to work.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

knapster said:


> _Are you going to bring the Doorman Pete with ya?_



_


Nitro Junkie said:



No, He's got to work.

Click to expand...

__I bet Pete will get up to speed soon enough._
_All in all, not a bad day. Plenty of new faces and a fair amount of action on the track. Andrew gettin right into some slice'n an dice'n with his dad (RLK),_
_we had fun though and thats what its all about. _


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I had fun too for the short time I was there. I've got one car to get parts for and another that needs some serious handling issues. I can't wait for some racing to happen.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Here's where I'll be today & tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there thursday racing full size electric cars.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> I was there thursday racing full size electric cars.


No way?? We had a blast out there last night!! It was a little chilly, and we didn't get to see the late model feature because it started raining. But next Saturday they'll be having a _double_ late model feature. Now those sportsman drivers..... thats a different story, talk about a crashfest, it looked like 30 Dave Mullers out there, LoL! I'll be headed back again this coming weekend. I also seen a lot of RC racers out there. Jason Veldkamp works there, Tony Whitehead and his wife were helping out Tom Thomas in the #82 car, Troy DeBryun is also in the Thomas crew, and I'll be over at the #101 Joe Bush camp!
(BTW: the #101 car won the late model feature last weekend.)

.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bobby, Do you still run a G4? If so did you ever have problems with the steering binding up? If so how did you fix that.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

John, when is a good time to get my trailer? That way I can get it out of your way.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nitro Junkie said:


> John, when is a good time to get my trailer? That way I can get it out of your way.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ted


It's not in my way, I have plenty of room
out there as you may have noticed. But,
if you need it soon, I'll get it unloaded this
afternoon. Just lemme know!

:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Bobby, Do you still run a G4? If so did you ever have problems with the steering binding up? If so how did you fix that.


Trade it in for a Trinity Reflex???? LoL!

:tongue:


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I just need to get some woodchips put down so that I can go play next weekend. No biggie. Maybe one night after work this week.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nitro Junkie said:


> I just need to get some woodchips put down so that I can go play next weekend. No biggie. Maybe one night after work this week.


Works for me, if it quits raining this afternoon,
I'll go out there and off load it for ya.

Thanks for the help and everything you've done!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Not raining here. I don't see the problem. :jest:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Not raining here. I don't see the problem.


Well then, maybe I should bring it up and unload it at your house!!!!!!!!!!!

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Jesse check this out:

Thanks for the update, you got more info that I get. I was at Trinity last week and my salesperson told me she was not sure what was going on with TM. I was the one that told them that powerline was now a distributor too. I did know that TM crossed the line but did not know why, and I was told that TRinity does not like when people step on their shoes. As of now I guess Trinity no longer has a nitro Tourer. I bought the last 4 reflex nts they had left last month. When I asked about it, they said they will find a new nitro to support. I have spoken to the owner of powerline and we have our realtionship sorted out. I will still be carrying the g4 and parts but the support may not be there at all. I do not think powerline has the resources to do any research or corrections on the g4 or any other car, they appear to be a straight forward distributor and only a distributor. I apologize to everyone for not knowing all the details on the Trinity/Team Magic saga but remember I am only a dealer and companies don't always tell their customers everything. I will try and get some information on the new Yokomo since I am also a yokomo dealer and deal with them directly also.

Just thought you would like to see that.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Shoulda bought a Vision.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Well then, maybe I should bring it up and unload it at your house!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:



Not a good idea. If you saw my house you'd wonder how I can do anything here, much less stor a bunch of RC stuff.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well in that case.... I went ahead and unloaded it this afternoon.
It's sitting in front of the house next to the driveway.

.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Hey Jesse check this out:
> 
> Thanks for the update, you got more info that I get. I was at Trinity last week and my salesperson told me she was not sure what was going on with TM. I was the one that told them that powerline was now a distributor too. I did know that TM crossed the line but did not know why, and I was told that TRinity does not like when people step on their shoes. As of now I guess Trinity no longer has a nitro Tourer. I bought the last 4 reflex nts they had left last month. When I asked about it, they said they will find a new nitro to support. I have spoken to the owner of powerline and we have our realtionship sorted out. I will still be carrying the g4 and parts but the support may not be there at all. I do not think powerline has the resources to do any research or corrections on the g4 or any other car, they appear to be a straight forward distributor and only a distributor. I apologize to everyone for not knowing all the details on the Trinity/Team Magic saga but remember I am only a dealer and companies don't always tell their customers everything. I will try and get some information on the new Yokomo since I am also a yokomo dealer and deal with them directly also.
> 
> ...


Thats interesting stuff Ted. I'm also sure Jesse will figure something out.
Retro fit time


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

knapster said:


> Thats interesting stuff Ted. I'm also sure Jesse will figure something out.
> Retro fit time


Yea that got to stink buying a car like that just to find out there isn't much support for it anymore.  

John, I'll give you a call before I come get it this week.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Yea that got to stink buying a car like that just to find out there isn't much support for it anymore.
> 
> its actually better that trinity doesn't distribute it anymore who wants to pay them. the G4 isnt a trinity car anyway it is a team magic car and there is still GREAT parts support and cheaper than from what you would have to pay trinity. I read the main reason trinity is not carrying the G4 is team magic wanted too much control over it so they split. so far the car is so easy to drive and is stable not twitchy at all but the steering rail system is a joke ill either have to stock up on the servo savers and replace them often or what im going to do is fit a single post bell crank like the xray and serpent 710 i spent most of the night figuring it out shouldnt be to hard i have the parts on order so i hope to have it up and ready for our first race! I cant wait this thing handles like its on rails. check out their site www.teammagic.com.tw they have an awsome car hauler. :thumbsup: see ya soon Jesse :wave:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Shoulda bought a Vision.



you will have your chance to prove this statement  LOL  

IM me when ya get on see ya jesse


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

For anyone interested....

Roar nats Entry forms....

http://www.oneeighthracers.com/images/2004 9Nationals Entry form.pdf


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S.Stew said:


> For anyone interested....
> 
> Roar nats Entry forms....
> 
> ...


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Me me me me....I guess I should put my car back together here soon.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

How may of you Oval guys are going to get out and do some racing at Riders? Super smooth pavement. I'm Trying to decide if I should get my stuff ready.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Sounds good to me, anyone else
> want to go from the Grand Rapids area?


I'd consider going, is there going to be a car pool,
or is everyone driving alone? Fred??

.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

You know, I'm not sure. Thats why I was asking.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Well I'll start it off this way......
IF you have an empty seat available
I'll lay dibs on it before somebody else does!
(that is if you're driving)

.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Has anybody been successful in locating William??

I've tried numerous email addresses, both personal and through his ebay accounts, as well as leaving several phone messages with no response.

Anybody????


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WILLIAM!!!!, Nope.

How may of you Oval guys are going to get out and do some racing at Riders? Super smooth pavement. I'm Trying to decide if I should get my stuff ready.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred,

Never mind about the dibs on the empty seat. That was pretty stinking rude of me just to invite myself. I've changed my mind and decided not to go with you guy's anyway. In fact I've pretty much made the decision not to do any on-road racing period. I'll put the OS in the sprint car if I get one.
Hope you all have a good time at the ROAR nats!!

John


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Steven........

I looked it up, it's.... namtuoh

.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Roger that.


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

Man it sounds like we are going to have a good mix of cars this year, 
Jesse w/ a new team magic G4, Steven w/ his GS Vision, Fred and Andrew w/ there Trinity Reflexes, Pete w/ his new HPI R40, Ted and son w/ there NTC3's, John (if he races) w/ his CEN car, and me w/ my brand new just put togeather NTC3 w/ upgraded rear end.....can't wait to get some scrapes on the new chassis....:thumbsup: 
I just need some track time to get this thing dialed.. anyone going up to riders during the week for some practice?.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

So Mr. Clean are we putting a brand new engine is this FT-kit?


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

knapster said:


> WILLIAM!!!!, Nope.
> 
> How may of you Oval guys are going to get out and do some racing at Riders? Super smooth pavement. I'm Trying to decide if I should get my stuff ready.


Hey Fred no Pan car for me this summer,, I will be workin,racin on my sprint car,
just received it in the mail yesturday,,This boy is Bad A__.....

later

dbr


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Fred,
> 
> I'll put the OS in the sprint car if I get one.
> 
> ...


IF,There better be no IF, Sissy'en out John Boy,, If you dont get a sprint car,
your new name will be sissy boy....lol.... my nic-name will be lifted,, you sissy...lol....

dbr


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

Nitro Junkie said:


> So Mr. Clean are we putting a brand new engine is this FT-kit?


No sir Ted, 
the kit alone was more than I could afford right now, However I have the trusty old mugen, and a brand new piston and sleeve in the bag, ready if I need it


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Mr. Clean are you driving a Team Associated nitro sedan?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

danbracing said:


> IF,There better be no IF, Sissy'en out John Boy,, If you dont get a sprint car,
> your new name will be sissy boy....lol.... my nic-name will be lifted,, you sissy...lol....
> 
> dbr


I didn't mean _IF_, I meant _when_! So you're more than welcome to keep the sissy name all to yourself! I have the new OS engine ready to go. So the new car looks good, nice machine work and all? Also, I hear that Mr. Cieciek has one too??

Stupid ebay!

.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Fred,
> 
> Never mind about the dibs on the empty seat.
> Hope you all have a good time at the ROAR nats!!
> John


John, That was’nt a big deal. I also can respect your decision not to run on-road this yeas.


mxatv151 said:


> Man it sounds like we are going to have a good mix of cars this year,
> I just need some track time to get this thing dialed.. anyone going up to riders during the week for some practice?.


Tony, I had that same thought. What a mix of cars this year. Did you happen to notice all new faces when you were at Riders Saturday?
As far as track time goes, I think you'll be up to speed soon enough.


danbracing said:


> Hey Fred no Pan car for me this summer,, I will be workin,racin on my sprint car,
> just received it in the mail yesturday,,This boy is Bad A__.....
> later
> dbr


Dan, Whats up with that? Can't chew gum and walk at the same time. LoL
Glad to hear you've recieved your brand new stinking sprint car. 
I want mine.
L8r


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Riders Hobby Shop On-Road Racing*

Juat a quick reminder. Saturday May 1st 2004 weather permitting the on-road season will begin. A three person minimun for a class and a $5.00 entry fee per class. Racing will begin at 1:00pm sharp.
Sedan Electric
Nitro
Oval
12th scale
Spec box stock
Stadium


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

yes john i too have a brand new bullet chassis sprinter,get yours so we can race,pm me later with your phone number ok,fred all you need is a rc10gt(used) and the cage kit is 180.00,then lets get sideways!!! woohoo


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

For all u sprinters...

http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165656


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

jimmie said:


> Mr. Clean are you driving a Team Associated nitro sedan?


yes Jimmy I am, I have a brand new, just out of the box, 2004 Factory Team NTC3:thumbsup: .


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

The scoring system was tested today at Riders. The house transponder are working but at this time we could not get the personal transponders to read.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Is the red box about a foot long or about a half foot long?

Is it AMB RC or AMB IT ?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

It is a AMB IT


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I was just wondering if u got the correct decoder box.

Im pretty sure the AMB IT is the old system. I dont think that will read personals. AMB RC is the new system with the short de-coder box and that reads personals. But, maybe i have it backwords.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Look at the Bright side,

the decoder box is 2G's, $91 per house transponder or $910 for the set OR $2G's for the transponders and rack and then $119 for the loop.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Whats this I hear that they are going to be wieghing our car this year?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

It wouldnt hurt. Im legal.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I sure I'm way over, but how many other roar rule do they plan on following. From what I heard today that they plan on following more than just that one.
I guess I just see it this way: If they want to get more people involved in this, thay shouldn't make to hard for the new people to get started. If you got a new person that went and bought a HPI RS4 3 rtr(like I did, my first one) They wouldn't be able to run it because it comes with a .15. They should be telling people this stuff ahead of time. Just my 2 cents


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

right, if we do one, lets do the whol shabang. Weight, width, ride height, body height, fuel capacity, measure ports and stuff, all that jazz.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Nitro Junkie said:


> I sure I'm way over, but how many other roar rule do they plan on following. From what I heard today that they plan on following more than just that one.
> I guess I just see it this way: If they want to get more people involved in this, thay shouldn't make to hard for the new people to get started. If you got a new person that went and bought a HPI RS4 3 rtr(like I did, my first one) They wouldn't be able to run it because it comes with a .15. They should be telling people this stuff ahead of time. Just my 2 cents



I talked to Marty today and have the flyer which I am looking at now the only thing they really want is for everyone to make minimum weight which is fair. The other three rules are... 1. car weight must meet weight, 2. If your in stock your motor must have a R.O.A.R tag, 3. If you run 19 turn class your motor must be R.O.A.R legal. 
1/10 Scale Electric Touring Min Weight= 1525g or 53.8 ounces
1/10 Scale Nitro Touring Min Weight= 1725 g or 60.9 ounces 
1/10 Scale Electric Oval 4 Cell Foam Min Weight= 40 ounces
4 Cell Rubber Min Weight= 42 ounces, 6 Cell Foam Min Weight= 42 ounces,
6 Cell Rubber Min Weight= 44 ounces
1/12 Scale Electric Min weight= 795.2 g or 28 ounces


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Has any one else heard any of this this? I got it from Cluade today.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> I talked to Marty today and have the flyer which I am looking at now the only thing they really want is for everyone to make minimum weight which is fair. The other three rules are... 1. car weight must meet weight, 2. If your in stock your motor must have a R.O.A.R tag, 3. If you run 19 turn class your motor must be R.O.A.R legal.
> 1/10 Scale Electric Touring Min Weight= 1525g or 53.8 ounces
> 1/10 Scale Nitro Touring Min Weight= 1725 g or 60.9 ounces
> 1/10 Scale Electric Oval 4 Cell Foam Min Weight= 40 ounces
> ...


Are they being weighed with or without transponders???

.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Well I guess I'm not going to get to worried about it. I know my car will make it with the 4mm chassis and alumium diff cases. I'll just bring some wieghts with me for Jeff's HPI.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Are they being weighed with or without transponders???
> 
> .


They will be weighing them "Race Ready" with transponder, fuel, etc.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

what time are we starting saturday?


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I was told 1:00pm sharp. 
I find that hard to believe being the first race of the year. Hope I don't have to work.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Juat a quick reminder. Saturday May 1st 2004 weather permitting the on-road season will begin. A three person minimun for a class and a $5.00 entry fee per class. Racing will begin at 1:00pm sharp.
> Sedan Electric
> Nitro
> Oval
> ...



Steven......... just for you!

.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

gah, thanx


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> what time are we starting saturday?


Marty said that we will probably be running by 1:30pm Saturday since it's the first race and he has computer setup to do. Hopefully it won't rain I can't wait to run I spent nine hours today doing a steering swamp now the car is flawless! :thumbsup: Hope to see everyone out there this weekend! (John! :wave: )


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, ill be there. Ill bring my rain boots and jacket just in case. lol


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> yeah, ill be there. Ill bring my rain boots and jacket just in case. lol


yaeh we might have to put on rubber tires and do drift racing LOL :tongue:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

sounds good. Im game for some rain racing.


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

Dan, Whats up with that? Can't chew gum and walk at the same time. LoL
Glad to hear you've recieved your brand new stinking sprint car. 
I want mine.
L8r


[/QUOTE] 
Well, with the turn out, with oval indoors was such a hit this year, I'm
thinking of selling off all the pan car stuff, But i keep saying, wait till
next season to see what happens with oval.. 

I would like to see a Brushless class of oval next season, or oval sedan brushless class... something to think about...

maybe i will stop bye Sat. show you the Sprint car...

dbr


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> (John! :wave: )


(Jesse!... :wave: )

.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

> maybe i will stop bye Sat. show you the Sprint car...
> dbr



You coming out to West Olive Sunday?? I'd like to see the car myself,
plus maybe you could put it on the track and see what it's capable of!!

.


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

John Warner said:



> You coming out to West Olive Sunday?? I'd like to see the car myself,
> plus maybe you could put it on the track and see what it's capable of!!
> 
> .


Ya, maybe i will drive out Sunday to check the track out.. I could put the sprint on the track, but with no motor in,, you could push it around John, making the motor sounds yourself....lol

dbr


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> Is the red box about a foot long or about a half foot long?
> 
> Is it AMB RC or AMB IT ?


"AMB IT" is just the official complete name of the _company_, not the product. Basically, if the transponders are red with 7 digit numbers on them, it's the new system that uses personals. If they're black with 1 through 10 on them, it's the old system that won't run personals.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

the web site calls is the AMBrc IT system.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

The actual company name is AMBit,
the scoring systems name is AMBrc.

.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

danbracing said:


> Ya, maybe i will drive out Sunday to check the track out.. I could put the sprint on the track, but with no motor in,, you could push it around John, *making the motor sounds yourself*....lol
> 
> dbr


Yeah, no problem.... I can do that.....
but I'll have to stop by Taco Bell on the way!!!

.


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

J FAST said:


> yaeh we might have to put on rubber tires and do drift racing LOL :tongue:


Yah, Yokomo makes a drift package for their mr-4 tc, w/ sliced up tires and all


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

Well I spent about 6 hours at riders,
2 rims,
upper A arm,
lower A arm,
5 pivot balls,
2 CVD's,
and 1 hub carrier
and finally my NTC3 is dialed :thumbsup: 

can't wait to trade some lexan. see ya'll sat.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

haha...Ive only killed a CVD...I better not jinx myself. *knocks on wood*

See yall saturday.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, sorry to inform you all but I won't be there Saturday,  I have got to work. I did go by there tonight to meet the wife and saw you guys playing around. From what I could see Tony your FT NTC3 looked like it was doing pretty good. HAVE FUN!


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, no problem.... I can do that.....
> but I'll have to stop by Taco Bell on the way!!!
> 
> .


And I will stop by K-Mart , pick you up some extra shorts.... LOL 
(size) xxx-52's.....

dbr


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Dan, don't foget the sprinter tommorrow, I want to see my next piece of artwork before I start on it.

And J-Rod, Here's a nice simple scheme you could paint on your truck


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Has Rider's been able to get any Sorex pre-mounted tires in yet? My local hobby shops get everything from either Great Planes (a.k.a. Tower) or Horizon, and neither of these list pre-mounted sets.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

kevinm said:


> Has Rider's been able to get any Sorex pre-mounted tires in yet? My local hobby shops get everything from either Great Planes (a.k.a. Tower) or Horizon, and neither of these list pre-mounted sets.


I was there last night, and they did not have any pre-mounted rubber tires. Tom has gotten a good selection of Sorex tires, though. 

Oh for foam tyres.... Just pull em out of the box and slap em on... :tongue:


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Love it Andy when do we start? Give me a ring on the Nextime Friday I dont think we can Golf but we can drink.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Here is a link to preglued Take-Off tires ($30.99 for a 4-pack):

http://64.70.208.72/speedtechrc/122.html

and Sorex tire/insert/rim combos ($34.99-$38.99):

http://64.70.208.72/speedtechrc/121.html


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

was wondering for the electric guys are more interested in running foam or rubber.we do have it setup in the computer to run both so i was wondering which was prefered.



as long as wether lets us we will start raceing this (sat.at 1:00) we can not run personal this week so we have to run house transponders for this weekend but we should be able to run them next week.we have to send the decoder out to get updated.it will be back in time for next week and setup to run personal transponders.
marty


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Rubber Tires!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

nitrorod said:


> Love it Andy when do we start? Give me a ring on the Nextime Friday I dont think we can Golf but we can drink.


Can do. I have to finish loading up the wheels and tires from my apartment tonight and turn in my keys. But I'll give ya a buzz.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Ever wonder why golf courses are 18 holes?

Why do full-length golf courses have 18 holes, and not 20, or
10 or an even dozen? During a discussion among the club's membership board
at St. Andrews in 1858, one of the members pointed out that it takes
exactly 18 shots to polish off a fifth of Scotch. By limiting himself to
only one shot of Scotch per hole, the Scotsman figured a round of golf was
finished when the Scotch ran out.

Now you know!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

tonyw said:


> was wondering for the electric guys are more interested in running foam or rubber.we do have it setup in the computer to run both so i was wondering which was prefered.


Tony, I would leave the computer setup for both rubber and foam in the electric sedan class. National Champion Chuck Lonergan will be running foams on his sedan. When Lonergan and gang are racing at Riders you'll need to have that class available.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

The bus is has finally made the trip to
it's summer location here in Hastings!

.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Can we just call him "Chuck", or "Chuck Lonergan", or does he prefer to be called "National Champion Chuck Lonergan"...lol...

Denney


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I think it should be:

2-class, 2-peat, National Champion Chuck Lonergan


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Denney said:


> Can we just call him "Chuck", or "Chuck Lonergan", or does he prefer to be called "National Champion Chuck Lonergan"...lol...
> 
> Denney


On a personal level I call him "Chuck".
Out of respect for Chuck Lonergan ability as a driver I'll give him the recognition he deserves.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Shouldn't he actually be called.........

Two class two time repeat National Champion Chuck Lonergan?? LoL!

.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

The man does have some talent when it comes to racing RC cars,
that's for sure!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

I know I have mentioned this to a couple people but maybe there is a way for this to work out. This is a suggestion or maybe something to try out one weekend. How about if we follow some of the rules that the real cars use. For instance everyone running electric signs up under electric sedan, and specifies what they are running (mod, 19T, stock, foam, whatever) and when the names are entered in the computer in front of everyone's name they get a designation to what specific class they are in. Mod, for mod; 19T for 19T, so and so on. Then when you set the starting grid the fastest cars start up front and back to the slowest cars starting in th rear. This system has worked for IMSA for 30+ years so why wouldn't it work for us? Everyone is always complaining about the lack of turn out for electric, and if we have multiple clases it was just make it worse. below is what a sample starting grid would look like.


Electric Sedan: Heat #1
car trans. name
1. 1 ModF Bill DeRuiter
2. 2 19TR Denney Barlage
3. 3 19TR Bad Andy
4. 4 19TR Kevin Marcy
5. 5 StkF Chuck Lonergan
6. 6 StkF Andrew Knapp
Also what it could do is give the opportunity to have multiple lead battles in one race, and the possibility of a lower class runner to get an overall win.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Phat Dakota said:


> I know I have mentioned this to a couple people but maybe there is a way for this to work out. This is a suggestion or maybe something to try out one weekend. How about if we follow some of the rules that the real cars use. For instance everyone running electric signs up under electric sedan, and specifies what they are running (mod, 19T, stock, foam, whatever) and when the names are entered in the computer in front of everyone's name they get a designation to what specific class they are in. Mod, for mod; 19T for 19T, so and so on. Then when you set the starting grid the fastest cars start up front and back to the slowest cars starting in th rear. This system has worked for IMSA for 30+ years so why wouldn't it work for us? Everyone is always complaining about the lack of turn out for electric, and if we have multiple clases it was just make it worse. below is what a sample starting grid would look like.


Andy, its worth a shot. who knows, it could be fun.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

About the only thing I see being a problem is the guys running slower classes have to be curtious to the faster guys and move over to let them by. I've rarely seen that happen, but then you can always give 'em the wheel. Like I did to the guy in the Mazda Protege on the freeway Tuesday when he forced me to the shoulder b/c he wanted to pass the guy in front of him and I just happened to be in the left hand lane and he didn't care. So if you see a tan colored Mazda running around with a tire donut and a red stripe on the drivers side rear quarter panel, that was my handy work!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Phat Dakota said:


> About the only thing I see being a problem is the guys running slower classes have to be curtious to the faster guys and move over to let them by. I've rarely seen that happen, but then you can always give 'em the wheel.


A good announcer can make or brake a race. If that kind of race were to happen, Marty will have to be at the top of his game.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Two things:

1. You guys know I was just kiddin' about Chuck...right? I have tremendous respect for anyone that wins a big race - especially a _really_ big race.

2. I think Andy's idea is a good one. There were a few occasions last year where we mixed 19T with mod and/or stock & it seemed to work fairly well. And I have always liked the idea of 1-2 bigger classes/races, than 5 classes with 3 cars each.
Denney


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Here is a link to preglued Take-Off tires ($30.99 for a 4-pack):
> 
> http://64.70.208.72/speedtechrc/122.html
> 
> ...


Rich, thanks for the info, but...

*AAAARRGGH!* This is what drives me nuts about rubber tires. 6 different compounds x 16 different liners = 96 possible combinations. Any advice on which ones might actually work on a typical day would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Kevin - Last year I ran Sorex 24's on the coolest days, the rest of the summer I ran some combination of Sorex 28/32, always with HPI red inserts. I was thinking about getting the Take Offs, just because I figured a set of the CS-27's would be good for most conditions, and maybe a set of CS-32's when it gets really warm. I've heard the Take Offs work well with the included inserts & frankly, it would be nice not to get CA all over my hands.

Denney


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Kevin, I think anything around a 32-40 compound will work and I always used either HPI Red's or Yok Firm inserts. and the whole set had the same inserts front and rear. This season I'm giving the Orion A compunds a try with their med insert, and the 10 sets of Pro-Line S3's that I got from Jeff


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Hmmm, the AM period for saturday could be a bit wet.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Good thing theres a PM too.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

A little damp and a bit cool but all in all a good time. Nice job Steven, I wished I could of keeped that cold wind off my eyes though.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

thanx Fred. It was getting to me too. Despite ripping the right front corner off the car twice i had a good time. Ill be out in two weeks.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey I know that guy in the red hat!


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

The guy in the middle look likes he's using a stick radio


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

where did u find those pics? Did they have warm ups or something?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

jimmie said:


> The guy in the middle look likes he's using a stick radio


The guy in the middle also looks likes Masami. Could it be?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

jimmie said:


> The guy in the middle look likes he's using a stick radio


Hi welcome to R/C racing ......







Were all them other countries still use sticks, although it has been declining (IMHO) as of late. If that is the legendary Salami Herosandwich he can outdrive you with that stick radio using his feet. (Honest ***** saw him do it back at the worlds in detroit...)

Mike


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, it does look like him.


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

knapster said:


> Tony, I would leave the computer setup for both rubber and foam in the electric sedan class. National Champion Chuck Lonergan will be running foams on his sedan. When Lonergan and gang are racing at Riders you'll need to have that class available.


 who you callin a gang? who's runnin dirt this year?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Apl Hed said:


> who you callin a gang? who's runnin dirt this year?


Gang, Oh I meant gangsters, mobsters, possie or maybe even a (Click).


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Apl Hed said:


> who's runnin dirt this year?


A link to those running Dirt
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=76084&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Steven, look on R/C-tech on the Wolrds warm-up thread. There is a link on one of the pages.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Has anyone else sent their nats Entry form in? I just mailed mine today.

Just curious.


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

S.Stew said:


> Has anyone else sent their nats Entry form in? I just mailed mine today.
> 
> Just curious.


ummm no, when is it and were do you get the form?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

First week of September. www.roarracing.com

Go to the schedule on the top of the home page. its second from the bottom on the schedule page.


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

S.Stew said:


> First week of September. www.roarracing.com
> 
> Go to the schedule on the top of the home page. its second from the bottom on the schedule page.


Steven perhaps you didn't read the fine print:
No registrations will be accepted prior to June 1,2004.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh...Crap.

hehe, oh well. I guess ill just get it back.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> Oh...Crap.
> 
> hehe, oh well. I guess ill just get it back.


Or maybe not, they might just decide to keep your $65.00 for their troubles!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Also Stephen, are you a ROAR member?
It is required you know!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

nope. I talked to the guy thow and he said i can register before or even at the race.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

How many days do you plan on staying down there.... 5, 6 or 7?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Also Stephen, are you a ROAR member?
> It is required you know!


I'm glad you brought that up, I just had to ask Kenny Bergschultz ROAR Region 5 Director if he'd get me a new card. I believe mine has been misplaced.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> How many days do you plan on staying down there.... 5, 6 or 7?


Atleast 5.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

mxatv151 said:


> ummm no, when is it and were do you get the form?


Tony, I take it you may be going?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like Saturday will be a better day, for on road racing, that last Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tony W.
Are you going to go up and over the track with that 8 gage cable aka scoring loop this week end.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

One more thing Tony,
Did you get that decoder box up graded?


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

knapster said:


> Tony, I take it you may be going?


Fred, It's going to be hard for me to get the time off work to go, so I don't know yet. I had no idea that I would have to be down there that long, sheesh...
but if I can work it out, I sure would like to go..


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Tony W.
> Are you going to go up and over the track with that 8 gage cable aka scoring loop this week end.


Fred, I talked with Marty either Monday or Tuesday, and
I think he's decided to replace the 8ga stuff with some very thin
18ga wire and tape it to the surface like we've done in the past.
As I told him, even if you build a "bridge" to house the loop, it'll
still create problems with cars hitting it, and marshals running into it.

.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Guess what,
Pete Helmer is going to make his way to the track weekend after next.
This weekend is'nt looking the greatest anymore, we'll see.
I've put my personal transponders in Tony, do'nt let me down.


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

So thats one Pete but where is the other?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Fred,
We got the encoder box back today. We tested it out and it will now read personal transponders!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Cool, ill put mine in.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

nitrorod said:


> So thats one Pete but where is the other?


I think Pete G. is busy trying to refinance America.
So when you draging your stuff out Jerrod?


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Just finnished putting the car together.....to bad I am booked for the next 2 weekends.....So lets get some weeknight racing going.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Guess what,
> Pete Helmer is going to make his way to the track weekend after next.


Wher'ed you dig him up at??


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Sounds good to me. Wednesday night racing. Tony W. what do you think?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Wher'ed you dig him up at??


He called me today, out of the blue.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Is your guys's track smooth enough for a 1/12th car?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Greg Anthony said:


> Is your guys's track smooth enough for a 1/12th car?


yes, it is.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> He called me today, out of the blue.


Weird, just plain weird! I haven't seen him in quite some time now! :freak:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

knapster said:


> Sounds good to me. Wednesday night racing. Tony W. what do you think?


im down for some evening racing hook it up! i hate having to wait for sat to race  even if we just meet to race/practice i would be happy :tongue: 
anyone going to run their car around friday eve i want to. see ya sat for some racing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


Jesse


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Greg Anthony said:


> Is your guys's track smooth enough for a 1/12th car?


Greg, there has been talk of 1/12 scale racing. Let me know when you think you might be up and i'll see what the competition is for you.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Fred, I might be interested in some 1/12th scale since Roy is so generously selling me the servo out of his car. I'd only be interested if we could get at least a half dozen guys to run. So I guess 2 down and at least 4 more to go! We might be able to get Dave Woellper to come out too, but I haven't heard from him in two weeks.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

1/12th mod...


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes, we ran stock last year and even though it was fast, it still seemed pretty slow. The only thing is I would need to get a new motor before I could run mod. So it could be a few weeks. but you definately have my vote.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I just need practice for Worlds on a track that is not 300' long, and is smooth....


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Andy I sent you a PM.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Dave, you have a reply to your PM.

And Greg, just let me know when your gonna drop by and I can round up enough people to run some mod 12th. I can think of 4 guys off the top of my head plus myself that have cars to run, and could be willing to run mod.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Electric sedan, Nitro, Trucks, 1/12, now if we could only get some Oval action.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Andy I sent you another PM.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Recall Notice! 

#611 Reedy Quasar Pro Charger.
Due to potential safety concerns, Associated Electrics is planning a voluntary recall of the Reedy #611 Quasar Pro Charger to begin on May 10, 2004. Two problems, a defective fuse and some program errors, make the charger unsafe to... 

Read more at........ http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82419 and http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=320


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Phat Dakota said:


> Dave, you have a reply to your PM.
> 
> And Greg, just let me know when your gonna drop by and I can round up enough people to run some mod 12th. I can think of 4 guys off the top of my head plus myself that have cars to run, and could be willing to run mod.


you guys let ME know when yoru running, I'll be there....


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

If anyone happens to find an outdrive for a heavy duty one way at the track please let me know..... Last Saterday my cvd broke and it must have come out I didn't notice till last Wednesday 





Jesse, I might come up tonight (Friday) and run a few laps. did some changes on the car and I need to test it.


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

*oval racing*



knapster said:


> now if we could only get some Oval action.


LOL, LOL


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Now if only Dan would show up at West Olive and show me that sprint car..........


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

danbracing said:


> LOL, LOL


LOL, how about this. Instead of danbracing, dannotbracing!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

knapster said:


> LOL, how about this. Instead of danbracing, dannotbracing!!!


Better yet, dan*ought*tobracing.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

From the looks of the weather, ain't nobody going to
be doing any racing if this crap doesn't go away!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, its nice and foggy in my neck of the woods. Not to mention the Thunderstorm.


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Now if only Dan would show up at West Olive and show me that sprint car..........


As soon as its done!
motor commin on Monday or Tuesday, get that mounted, finish cuttin the body,body needs to see Andy for paint,,then its ready (waitin for 2nd body too and manifold from Bullet)..Oh Crap i need a pipe too...(not a CRACK pipe either)Well next week some time...

dbr


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

knapster said:


> Better yet, dan*ought*tobracing.


thats funny Fred...

dbr


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

_As of 4:30 am EDT on May 8, 2004_ 

*Today*...Showers and thunderstorms likely. Highs in the lower 60s. Southeast winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent. 
Just about like last saturday. Do'nt let this forecast stop you, we've raced under worse conditions and managed to get the day's event in. So bring it out, I'll see everyone there.








Just looking at the 9:40 EDT radar loop and it looks like this rain could move out by 1:00 or so.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> you guys let ME know when yoru running, I'll be there....


Will Do!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Another cold crappy weekend, hey look on the bright side. At least the weather is going to be nice come Monday morning so we cand enjoy the work week! And I keep asking myself why oh why didn't I move to Arizona instead of Michigan! At least the rain held off long enough to get 9 holes of golf in last night


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Dave Walton said:


> Andy I sent you another PM.


Got it, and I won't be at the track today. Let me know when you'll be working at Rider's next and I'll stop by after I get out of work.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

danbracing said:


> the body needs to see Andy for paint,,then its ready (waitin for 2nd body too and manifold from Bullet)..Oh Crap i need a pipe too...(not a CRACK pipe either)Well next week some time...


I need to take a hit off the crack pipe and get to work on the design for your bodies! Now at least I have something to do while I watch all 3 Matrix movies this afternoon


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

SATURDAY, MAY 8 - Tonight's Berlin Raceway events have
been cancelled due to wet and inclement weather conditions.

Grrrrrrr.....


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Inquiring minds want to know.........

Who won nitro sedan today???


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.........
> 
> Who won nitro sedan today???


Mr Clean came out on top today.








We got started late today, but it turned out sunny and dry for this afternoon racing.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.........
> 
> Who won nitro sedan today???


I believe Tony R. won. Jesse should have and it was ugly. Everyone had problems of some kind including Andrew and myself. It turned out to be a nice day and a good time was had by all.

On a different note, how about a *Wednesday night cash points race*?

Its in the works. Tony will be working out the details this week and will get them posted, more information to follow.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I believe Tony R. won. Jesse should have and it was ugly. Everyone had problems of some kind including Andrew and myself.
> 
> On a different note, how about a *Wednesday night cash points race*?
> 
> Its in the works. Tony will be working out the details this week and will get them posted, more information to follow.


Sounds like Mr. Clean's improvments did the trick, good job Tony!!
It's a shame Jesse flamed out when he came in for fuel! 

.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Im down for wednesdays.


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

Yes, Jesse was the car to beat this weekend... at one point in the race he was down 4 laps due to a flame out, he came back and was on the same lap as me and was coming fast..... It was most definitly a race for the finish, until he broke ..but we all had a good day despite all the problems we were all having....



I am also all for a Wed. night race...... as long as we can be done by 9 pm or so cuz I have to be to work at 10pm


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Sounds like Mr. Clean's improvments did the trick, good job Tony!!
> 
> 
> .


Thanks John, 
When you ganna get them 1/8 scale buggy guys togeather to come out and run our sedans...... cuz I sure would like another chance at running one of them monster buggys again


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Tony, I'll start working on that right away.
So, correct me if I'm wrong, is this the top three finishers in nitro sedan??

(1) Tony Raison
(2) Brian Jackson
(3) Jesse Holman

? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Can you guys take it down a notch, no need for yelling.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Can you guys take it down a notch, no need for yelling.


Huh?....... Ya lost me Daddy

:freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Huh?....... Ya lost me Daddy
> 
> :freak:


I said, can you guys take it down a notch? "Yelling"


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

knapster said:


> I said, can you guys take it down a notch? "Yelling"


 Yelling?I dont see all capital letters.Or am I missing some thing here?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

mxatv151 said:


> I am also all for a Wed. night race...... as long as we can be done by 9 pm or so cuz I have to be to work at 10pm


Tony, I do'nt believe that will be a problem, if we get started by 6:00 or so.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I said, can you guys take it down a notch? "Yelling"


I know what you said, but who was doing the yelling???


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Had a blast on sat. sure glad the rain stopped and we had a great day. I cant wait untill next sat. when we going to start a wed. night racing ? once a week is tooooo long for me to wait. see ya soon


Jesse :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> Had a blast on sat. sure glad the rain stopped and we had a great day. I cant wait untill next sat. when we going to start a wed. night racing ? once a week is tooooo long for me to wait. see ya soon
> Jesse :thumbsup:


Jesse, I believe it will be in the near future and will run for something like 10 weeks. Hows that sound?

John, by using bold letters and a large font it just looks like yelling thats all.
Nothin but a thing.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

oh, I knew that......... s o r r y!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Andy, I found another dodge to race u...
http://www.canadiandriver.com/news/02images/02sema/apc_dodge_grand_caravan.jpg


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> Andy, I found another dodge to race u...
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/news/02images/02sema/apc_dodge_grand_caravan.jpg


Can we say Domestic Rice!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Wednesday night cash points race*

Just a reminder, Its in the works, Tony will be working out the details this week and will get them posted. It will be something like a 10 week series.
A couple of you have mentioned you'd be interested, anyone else?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Just a reminder, Its in the works, Tony will be working out the details this week and will get them posted. It will be something like a 10 week series.
> A couple of you have mentioned you'd be interested, anyone else?


Somebodys going to ask, so it might as well be me.
How much cash are we talking about? Any idea?
Also, what classes, start time, how many heats?

Thanks Fred!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Somebodys going to ask, so it might as well be me.
> How much cash are we talking about? Any idea?
> Also, what classes, start time, how many heats?
> 
> Thanks Fred!


Tony will be working out the details this week and will get them posted. 
I'm sure it will depend on how many racers are in involved.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

John,
We got the go-ahead today for a Wednesday Night Point Race.
Here is some of the details! I am still working on some of the smaller details.

When?
Every Wednesday night. First race starts at 6:00 pm and must be completed by 9:00 pm. Races will be stopped at 9:00 pm!

How many weeks?
10 weeks starting the first Wednesday in June.
( Racing may be stopped early if we receive too many complants!)

Cost?
$5.00 Entry fee for racing. (You do not have to race for the "Points"
If you want to enter the "Point Race" there will be a additional $5.00 Jackpot fee.

Payout?
100% of the Jackpot monies will be paid out to 20% of the drivers. Drivers will receive points (tickets) at every race that they enter. At the end of the "Point Race" all tickets will go into a jug and a drawing will determine the winning drivers. A driver must attend at least 50% fo the races to be eligible for the payout monies!

Classes?
Same as Saturday "On Road Racing". There must be at least 3 entry per class!

Points?
Drivers will receive points determined by the total amount of entries in their class (Not their heat).
Example - If there is 14 nitro racing in a giving night, 1st place will receive 14 points, 2nd place will receive 13 points, 3rd place will receive 12 points, and so forth with the last place finisher getting 1 point.

Heats / Mains?
Threre will be 2 qualifying heats , per class, and a main.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Tony,

Thanks for the information.
Sounds like loads of fun!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

So if we want to be in the points, its $10? Sounds good to me. when do we start?


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm going to step and make a reccomendation to the points. I don't think that is a good way to do them at all. there is no way there will be exactly the same amount of racers every week in every class. So let's say the first few weeks of racing there are 20 nitro guys and at the end of the seires there is only 5. Then the guys who competed in the first few weeks have the opportunity to get 4x the amount of points for just one race than the guys at the end. That's not very fair. How about the way it's always been. First place 100 points, 2nd = 95, 3rd = 90, and so on. And give the TQ 5 bonus points.

But it doesn't really matter anyway, I just found out today that I won't be racing anytime soon with my work schedule. I'm pretty much going to have to work 7/days per week for the next 3-4 weeks straight to get my current projects done. Hoo-rah


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Phat Dakota said:


> But it doesn't really matter anyway, I just found out today that I won't be racing anytime soon with my work schedule. I'm pretty much going to have to work 7/days per week for the next 3-4 weeks straight to get my current projects done. Hoo-rah


Well-look on the bright side-your going to be so busy you wont miss racing. I am bored as heck at work and all I think about is racing. Na di hate being bored!!

Ray


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

I wish I could say that, but I've been dying to run out in the parking lot since early Nov. which was the last time I picked up my transmitter for a race.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Phat Dakota said:


> I'm going to step and make a reccomendation to the points. I don't think that is a good way to do them at all. there is no way there will be exactly the same amount of racers every week in every class. So let's say the first few weeks of racing there are 20 nitro guys and at the end of the seires there is only 5. Then the guys who competed in the first few weeks have the opportunity to get 4x the amount of points for just one race than the guys at the end. That's not very fair. How about the way it's always been. First place 100 points, 2nd = 95, 3rd = 90, and so on. And give the TQ 5 bonus points.
> 
> But it doesn't really matter anyway, I just found out today that I won't be racing anytime soon with my work schedule. I'm pretty much going to have to work 7/days per week for the next 3-4 weeks straight to get my current projects done. Hoo-rah


That sucks about your work schedule.
Andy, I can understand where your comming from. It is differant and on that note this is kind of why I like it. 
Its kind of like handicap racing, same thing would happin if you were on a bowling league. I allready know this is'nt bowling so I hope you'll cut me some slack there. Its just an idea not an absolute. I'm williing to go with it, anyone else.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

i think i might run both classes for the points race so i have a question?
is their going to be a set class for elec.? like rubber tires or foam and 19turn or mod? the reason im asking is i know on sats we will run both or whatever everyone wants but i think we should make one class for points race so there more people in one elec class to benifit the winners for more points instead of like three in rubber tire and three in foam. does that make sense? anyway i would vote for foams with mod that sounds fun to me. plus i think it would be cheaper for me to run foams than rubber tires. plus i think the traction would be better with foams and im down with good traction LOL. what are your guys thoughts? 

Jesse


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

fred break out the oval stuff sparks and i should be there sat


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

J FAST said:


> i think i might run both classes for the points race so i have a question?
> is their going to be a set class for elec.? like rubber tires or foam and 19turn or mod? the reason im asking is i know on sats we will run both or whatever everyone wants but i think we should make one class for points race so there more people in one elec class to benifit the winners for more points instead of like three in rubber tire and three in foam. does that make sense? anyway i would vote for foams with mod that sounds fun to me. plus i think it would be cheaper for me to run foams than rubber tires. plus i think the traction would be better with foams and im down with good traction LOL. what are your guys thoughts?
> 
> Jesse


 I would like to see a mod electric class. I think the mod class should be able to run foam tires.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> i think i might run both classes for the points race so i have a question?
> is their going to be a set class for elec.? like rubber tires or foam and 19turn or mod? the reason im asking is i know on sats we will run both or whatever everyone wants but i think we should make one class for points race so there more people in one elec class to benifit the winners for more points instead of like three in rubber tire and three in foam. does that make sense? anyway i would vote for foams with mod that sounds fun to me. plus i think it would be cheaper for me to run foams than rubber tires. plus i think the traction would be better with foams and im down with good traction LOL. what are your guys thoughts?
> 
> Jesse


That makes sense to me.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

mc43 said:


> fred break out the oval stuff sparks and i should be there sat


Mark, I'm down for some oval.
Here's a Link to the Oval Thread,
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=764134#post764134


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Saturday looking like it going to be sunny. Hope everybody getting ready for some great onroad racing!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm getting there, a little oval, a little on-road and maintain three cars.
I'll be busy,engaged, absorbed, engrossed or atleast occupied.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Ill swing by. Not sure if im gunna be able to run all the heats, i gotta leave early for a school race. Get to drive full size at berlin 8^)


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

Stew. you still work at Riders?,, If so where's my CEN Genesis,,Is T keepin on top of it... Im sick of waitin..... 


dbr


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/swap/showproduct.php?product=279&sort=1&cat=5&page=1

There you go Fred,,,Need a cage and your ready to go. Same motor as Mark's and mine. Lets go racin....

dbr


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

i cant wait untill tomarrow i rebuilt my car and am ready. I think i might run my elec sedan to i just rebuilt it and put on a new chassis so im all ready for some racing action! see ya all tomarrow Jesse


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Jesse,

I got me some new foam tires for my TC3 today at Riders. There are two brushless cars that are running foam tires and I will run with them in the Mod class. Put some foams on and a mod motor and lets see what happens. Will your wife race tomorrow? I think there will be a couple of women there. I will try to put them in their on class.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I just got some new Sorex tires. Now all I have to do is learn to read Japanese to see what the "Setting Advice" sheet says.  It is nice of them to put the durometer number on the side of the tire.

Is there any general agreement on what class electric will be running?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> I just got some new Sorex tires. Now all I have to do is learn to read Japanese to see what the "Setting Advice" sheet says.  It is nice of them to put the durometer number on the side of the tire.
> 
> Is there any general agreement on what class electric will be running?


Kevin, I believe there will most likely be 19 turn rubber and mod foam.
You could bring your oval car, there sould be a class of those tomorrow.
I do'nt know much about sorex tires so I can't help you there.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

danbracing said:


> Stew. you still work at Riders?,, If so where's my CEN Genesis,,Is T keepin on top of it... Im sick of waitin.....
> 
> 
> dbr


Dunno Dan, dont have mine yet either.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tim Stamper said:


> The Nitro TC3 is a fast car, I'll agree to that only. A few of us over on this side of town had them and then went back to our old cars. They are a pain to get setup to handle like we wanted them. I had a Mugen, a Serpent, a Reflex and a TC3 at the time. I stuck with the reflex for the end of the season. With a centax clutch and a richey mt12, I was able to run down TC3's on command. There were a couple of faster ones still out there, but the drivers could wheel anything around and still be fast.
> Tim


I really like this post that Tim made.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I will say this it was entertaining today out there.:freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

wreckscuba said:


> I will say this it was entertaining today out there.:freak:


Unfortunately some take it to seriously, after all we are talking about toys here. Things are going to happen on the track and in most cases it can't be helped. Everyone needs to keep in mind that the name of the game is fun.
To achieve that, everyone needs to be more courteous while running their heat, main or what have you. Other than that Ed, I hope you had some fun and look forward to seeing you run onroad again.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Ill be sure to throw some boxing gloves in my pit bag. haha. sounds like a missed alot.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

knapster said:


> Unfortunately some take it to seriously, after all we are talking about toys here. Things are going to happen on the track and in most cases it can't be helped. Everyone needs to keep in mind that the name of the game is fun.
> To achieve that, everyone needs to be more courteous while running their heat, main or what have you. Other than that Ed, I hope you had some fun and look forward to seeing you run onroad again.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> Ill be sure to throw some boxing gloves in my pit bag. haha. sounds like a missed alot.


Yeah, it was a hoot! It's just a shame that one person would encourage their son to cheat and cuss at people, and then have the nerve to bad mouth everyone else when they try to do the right thing, or yell at Marty b/c he thought the computer cheated him out of a win. It almost makes me wish I would have stayed at work longer Sat. afternoon b/c now I have no desire to race as long as he's out there. It's a shame too b/c I had fun even though I was way off on the gearing of my car and it glitched like crazy in the two races I was able to get in after working for a few hours.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy from the sounds of thing I am glad I had to work 12 hours yesterday, and the week before. Now I am wondering how bad i really want to come out and play. I don't miss to much racing unless I have got to work, but maybe this year it might have to be different this year. I have to many kids who like to come and watch, but I'm not going to have them sit and listen to that kind of crap. (cusing/swearing)


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

i had a GREAT time i cant wait until next sat!!!! there will always be people that bump heads at events no one should have to miss out on the fun or not come because of it their is not much you can do about it. their will always be someone with no manors and thats their problem. if your a good person then just be one and that will prevail. Thanks Tony and Marty for a FUN day I think your doing a good job and appreciate you guys giving your time to run the show. And Fred i hope you get your car fixed I feel bad for ya. I hope you dont have to miss next sat if ya need help rebuilding your car call me. see ya soon 

Jesse


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow! I'm affraid to ask to ask what happened.. Guys this kind of confusion makes this hobby not fun. Hopefully you guys can work it out.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

J Fast,Thats is very true :thumbsup: And I hope everyone will still come out to race.As I know I will .Ed


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Do you guys sugar water the track??? Anyone up for some mod rubber TC, or mod 1/12th this weekend?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

kevinm said:


> I just got some new Sorex tires. Now all I have to do is learn to read Japanese to see what the "Setting Advice" sheet says.  It is nice of them to put the durometer number on the side of the tire.
> 
> Is there any general agreement on what class electric will be running?


Kevin,

What do you want to know about the sorex tire? I know the US Distrubutor personally and can findout for you if i don't already know...


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey Greg, I think there might be a crew of us coming up from Lansing this weekend. Walter wants some track time before the Reedy Race. Also, I hear Marky Mark might be interested as well.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Sounds like a plan, e-mail me or give me a call and let me know what's up... 

Oh, and congrats on being the race director on one of the smoothest MARS Races I've ever been to!!! Only like, what, 2 computer screwups?? lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Do you guys sugar water the track??? Anyone up for some mod rubber TC, or mod 1/12th this weekend?


No, we just blow it off with a leaf blower. I couldn't imagine the insane amount of traction there would be if we put anything down on the track. And I finally have a servo, just have to pick up my motor and I'd be game for some mod 1/12th.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Dave Walton, check your PM's.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Kevin,
> 
> What do you want to know about the sorex tire? I know the US Distrubutor personally and can findout for you if i don't already know...


I was just joking about the "instructions" being in Japanese. But they did make sure to put the words "Setting advice" in English. Something must have gotten rost in the transration.

Last weekend we basically ran "run whut ya brung" in mod class, most ran foam tires, some rubber. Some mod, some 19-turn, some brushless. Kinda like the old days of IMSA with GTP, Camel Lights, GTO & GTU all on the track at the same time. If we have enough racers, we could divide them up into specific classes.


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Sounds like party night in GR....and I will be in town to cool...





NTwigs said:


> Hey Greg, I think there might be a crew of us coming up from Lansing this weekend. Walter wants some track time before the Reedy Race. Also, I hear Marky Mark might be interested as well.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> Fred i hope you get your car fixed I feel bad for ya. I hope you dont have to miss next sat if ya need help rebuilding your car call me. see ya soon
> 
> Jesse


Thanks Jesse, I appreciate your concern. No big deal, things like that are bound to happen. I'll figure something out. Maybe i'll try talking Alex out of his ride. Heck its like new yet, I think he only ran it one day last year.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

After that wreck, I figured you'd be running electric this week!

On a related note - Advice for the race director: 
4 words - "Mandatory Throttle Return Springs"


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

good idea. Dont think anything will be pulling my servo back thow, i need a digital.

I do have some refreshed horsepower for next week thow. Look out, GS power ;-)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, I heard it was one that would have
made the highlite reel on the 11:00 news!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Steven, you could also use a rubber O-ring (found in the plumbing dept)
instead of a wimpy little spring. (works best on the slide type of carb)
.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

thats what ive got, but ive got a pretty beefy throttle servo.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> After that wreck, I figured you'd be running electric this week!
> 
> On a related note - Advice for the race director:
> 4 words - "Mandatory Throttle Return Springs"


I agree Kevin, I have a rubber O-ring on it. Its like I had a frequency conflict. In fact I had a conflict with Tony earlier in the day and He was good enough to change.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, I heard it was one that would have
> made the highlite reel on the 11:00 news!!


Yeah, it was nasty thats for sure. I think if things like that keep happening we might have to have a radio impound.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I agree Kevin, I have a rubber O-ring on it. Its like I had a frequency conflict. In fact I had a conflict with Tony earlier in the day and He was good enough to change.


Fred,

Any chance the crystals may have gone bad?

.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Fred,
> 
> Any chance the crystals may have gone bad?
> 
> .


No, believe it or not I put a new one in saturday. (68) and you know that I allways run 61.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

On the bright side, I still got $3.00 for my effort.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> On the bright side, I still got $3.00 for my effort.


That's funny! But you know what they say...........
"There's a silver lining on every cloud"

I guess it just must have been a real small cloud!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

WooHooo! What a blast. Tom down at Rider's did the PVC tyre thing for his sedan. All I say is WOW! What a freakin' blast that is. So hopefully my drift tyres will be here sometime next week! We gotta get a whole class of these little buggers going.

At last, something to excited about racing again....!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmm, that could be a use for my Kawada.....


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm tellin' ya, it's so kewl drifting around the corner. And you really don't need a super car. It's all about control. Now if I can just lose the 'grip it and rip it' deal. This is gonna be interesting....


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Drifting?...... for years everybody complained there wasn't enough traction....
buying different tires every other week trying to find better bite....
now your excited about racing with zero traction?....
And they say this hobby never changes!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> WooHooo! What a blast. Tom down at Rider's did the PVC tyre thing for his sedan. All I say is WOW! What a freakin' blast that is. So hopefully my drift tyres will be here sometime next week! We gotta get a whole class of these little buggers going.
> 
> At last, something to excited about racing again....!


I'm gonna have to get down there and see that. I saw the video and that looked slick as ****.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

> Hmm, that could be a use for my Kawada.....


I was thinking the same thing for my HPI Rally. Would be kinda cool to see a handful of Rally cars sliding around the track...

I'll be moving into the new house next week...should make it to the track the 29th...I hope.

Denney


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

What time do Y'all normally finish up on Saturdays??


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Good luck with the new digs Denney.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

So what is electric T C runing this saturday?Will it be run whatever you want like last week? Trying to set the car back up just would like to know for what Mod,Stock,rubber or foam. Last week was fun ! Hopefully I can finsh every heat this week.(maybe if I can learn to drive)LOL.Ed


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Mac The Knife said:


> What time do Y'all normally finish up on Saturdays??


 Last week it was around 6pm


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mac The Knife said:


> What time do Y'all normally finish up on Saturdays??


It really depends on turn out, so far between 5:00 and 6:00


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

wreckscuba said:


> So what is electric T C runing this saturday?Will it be run whatever you want like last week? Trying to set the car back up just would like to know for what Mod,Stock,rubber or foam. Last week was fun ! Hopefully I can finsh every heat this week.(maybe if I can learn to drive)LOL.Ed


Ed, I'd run what you like. I'm going to run mod foam with a brushless.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hope this is wrong, but...........

*Saturday:* Partly to mostly cloudy with a chance of thunderstorms. Warm.
High around 80F. Winds SW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 70%.
*Saturday (24 hours):* Scattered thunderstorms.
Highs in the low 80s and lows in the low 60s.
*Sunday (24 hours):* Mostly cloudy with scattered thunderstorms.
Highs in the mid 70s and lows in the mid 50s.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Well the car is ready to go now if it wont rain will be all set for a great day of racing :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

I guess the classes will depend on turnout, hopefully we'll get a few more than usual if the guys from Lansing show up. I have everything ready for 1/12th mod, so let's Grip it and Rip it! I think I figured out what was really wrong w/ my TC as well. I think the belt was too loose and once it got enough revs in the drivetrain it skipped. So I may be up for some RUBBER 19T or mod, but no foams for me. I don't even want to put myself in a situation like last weekend w/ the cheater and his dad.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Just came in from runing the t c I am set up to run Mod. with foam tires.I think I will bring my rubber with me.As for 19turn I have one thats been in the box for a year now.If we can get a class of 19turn rubber going .I would be in for that.Have a new arm for it also.Maybe I will pull the 11turn out and but the 19 in and see how she runs today.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Andy - I found out during my limited testing with the new belt that you can't run it full-loose like the old ones...guess you found that out too. Remind me to show you my latest tune-up for the new Quad Mag 19T also, same power as my contest motor, 2K more RPM!

I intend to run 19T rubber tires when I finally get my priorities re-aligned.

Denney


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up about the belt. I thought it was funny that I was almost geared the same as a 19T with a 10T and it wasn't any faster. Oh well. But it looks like I'l be wrenching on three vehicles tommorrow. 1/12th scale, TC and a Dodge Dakota. Took it in for an alignment today and it turns out the outer tie rods are shot. Goodyear would have been happy to fix it for $275, but the auto parts store quoted me $50 for the parts. But at least I finally have the bling bling wheels back on it!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

knapster said:


> Ed, I'd run what you like. I'm going to run mod foam with a brushless.


COPY CAT! :lol: 

Andy - You might want to get a second opinion on the tie rod ends. Some Goodyear stores are notorious for finding bad tie rods/ball joints on EVERY car they check.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Man if this stinking rain keeps up the way it's been,
I'll be forced to trade in the car for a boat!! As it is
already, my neighbors driveway has floated across the
street, and is now sitting in my front yard.


----------



## Omega Pi (Feb 26, 2002)

*Extreme Makeover*

What's that they say, never believe everything you see on tv, well guess what? we can do makeovers too...hehe...however, he drew the line at nail polish and makeup.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Omega Pi said:


> What's that they say, never believe everything you see on tv, well guess what? we can do makeovers too...hehe...however, he drew the line at nail polish and makeup.


Ah, *WORD*.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Well its not looking good for racing.The rain is almost here agian on the radar.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, I was looking at that too.
And it doesn't look much better for tomorrow either.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

It turned out to be a very nice day for racing. I had fun running electric brushless once I got the gearing figured out. Fred B. put on a pretty good show in the nitro A main, a whoping 71 laps. The car was dialed.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

We had a great time at Riders today. I would like to thank everyone that came out today in spite of the bad weather forcast. We put all the electrics in one main and all the nitros in one main.
Here are the results.

Nitro Main
laps 
#1 Fred B. 71 
#2 Tom Heys 68
#3 Jesse Holman 64
#4 Apl-hed 61 
#5 Brian Jackson 55
#6 Tim Binks 25 
#7 Jerry Collman 0
#8 Nick Twigs 0

Electric Mod Foam Main 
laps
#1 Kevin Marcy 22
#2 Big Bud 20
#3 Larry Lake 19
#4 Ed Lamberson 18
#5 Roy Dallier 17
#7 Andrew Knapp 11
#8 Fred Knapp 3
#9 Tony Whitehead 0
#10 Bad Andy 0


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> COPY CAT! :lol:



Kevin, I stayed after the racing was over and worked on the car, ran a few more packs of batteries and dialed it in. I should be able to hang next week.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Man if this stinking rain keeps up the way it's been,
> I'll be forced to trade in the car for a boat!! As it is
> already, my neighbors driveway has floated across the
> street, and is now sitting in my front yard.


I hear you there. It's pretty sad when you have to brace a floor jack with 2x6's so it doesn't disapear in the mud when you have to work on your car!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Omega Pi said:


> What's that they say, never believe everything you see on tv, well guess what? we can do makeovers too...hehe...however, he drew the line at nail polish and makeup.


It's a good thing too, or else he'd be the metrosexual racer!!!!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

tonyw said:


> We had a great time at Riders today. I would like to thank everyone that came out today in spite of the bad weather forcast. We put all the electrics in one main and all the nitros in one main.
> Here are the results.
> 
> Nitro Main
> ...


And Roy, thanks for the servo for the 1/12th scale car, and Dave thanks for the motors! I think we need to step up and enforce a ban on electric taxi cabs and switch to mod 1/12th scale. They're just so much more fun!!!! Also Roy the absinthe is brewing and it will be ready in 2 weeks.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, i may not have been able to race, but atleast my car did. Good Job Jesse. 8^)


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

I want to Thank the guys at Riders, for helping me get my Sprint Car going.

Maybe next Saturday, Mark and I can put a show on outdoors..

I gots a few more tanks of gas run threw before the rain came Sat. eve.

Andy, I did my first body up in the old Mopar colors, white,black and the rainbow stripe, looks great and threw on a couple of Mopar perfomance stickers too.

Thanks again all

dbr


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Sweet! You'll have to get a picture of it up on here so we can see it.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, MOPAR!!

*M*ean
*O*ver
*P*owered
*A*merican
*R*acecar!

Either that or.....

*M*ostly
*O*ld
*P*arts
*A*nd
*R*ust!

But I gotta admit, I'm a little concerned about the "rainbow" thing! LoL!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

U.S. regional radar indicates that it may be nice this afternoon. I might have to go and get a few laps in.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Thought I'd post the results from Berlin Raceway last night.......

*Late Model Feature*

No. Driver 
1 101 Bush, Joe <====<<< :thumbsup: 
2 82 Thomas, Tom 
3 47 Campbell, Fred 
4 12 DeVos, Tim 
5 33 Stehouwer, Dave 
6 X Clay, Ray 
7 32 Meeuwsen, Ross-R 
8 222 Bisacky, Caleb 
9 11 Grega, John 
10 26 Muyskens, Chris

By the way, Joe continues to be the points leader!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Where was tom?


----------



## Omega Pi (Feb 26, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Man if this stinking rain keeps up the way it's been,
> I'll be forced to trade in the car for a boat!! As it is
> already, my neighbors driveway has floated across the
> street, and is now sitting in my front yard.


I hear ya on the rain thing John...about 1 am this morn, we were pumping 4 inches of wet stuff outta our basement. Nikki and Steven talked about going swimming in it, but it was "a little chilly" to quote Nikki. It pays to have friends with connections (ie: a sump pump), so it was Tom to the rescue at 1:30am...we were having a drying out party hehe. 

Of course Nikki couldn't handle the rain, and had to protect herself. The funny thing is is that she had the pants on backwards.


----------



## Omega Pi (Feb 26, 2002)

Here is the finished product...5 applications of dye later....


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

second!


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, MOPAR!!
> 
> *M*ean
> *O*ver
> ...


well, they only ran this paint scheme since the early 90's, I guess your not the Mopar man you claim to be,John......LOL... That is in Pro Stock Drag racing NHRA.

dbr


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I know which raimbow thing Mopar uses, I just figured
you were talking about a different rainbow meaning,
and I'm NOT talking about Gordon!


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

John Warner said:


> I know which raimbow thing Mopar uses, I just figured
> you were talking about a different rainbow meaning,
> and I'm NOT talking about Gordon!


Im not sure what you mean??? I'm not talking rainbows from the 60's, and your long hair, bell bottoms, tie die shirts, peace,:thumbsup: love and all that,, What were you using back then to see rainbows ....LOL

dbr


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Fred Thanks for chasing me around the track today. Sure felt good to be out there again. Time to do a little more tuning to the suspension (sp) and hopefully I'll be ready for saturday


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Why wait till Saturaday alot of us are going out Wednesday.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Hopefully my drift tyres will be here by wednesday. Can't wait......


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Fred Thanks for chasing me around the track today. Sure felt good to be out there again. Time to do a little more tuning to the suspension (sp) and hopefully I'll be ready for saturday


Ted, I had just as much fun as you did, I was working on my drafting.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Had a great day saturday :thumbsup: We wont be out this coming weekend going upnorth on tuesday afternoon.for a week of flyfishing and some RnR.See everyone in a few weeks.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

J Fast.Check your PM


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*From the woor thread*



John Warner said:


> It's been quite the weekend injuries and hospitals......
> Eileen's in the hospital tonight because they think she had a heart attack.
> They ran a series of tests, and they found something suspicious, so they
> decided to keep her for the next few days.
> ...





knapster said:


> John, Mary and I will keep Eileen and your family in our thoughts and prayers as you go thru this time of uncertainty. If there is any thing we can do to help just give me a call.


From the off road thread.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Is anyone up for some Rubber tire 19T this weekend, or possibly some 1/12th scale? I have 10 sets of Rubber tires for the sedan left and am not fond of having to borrow tires to run mod every week. I'd rather run mod or 19T 1/12th scale, but stock would be ok too.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Andy - If all goes well with the Big Move this week, I will be there for some 19T rubber tire action...

Denney


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Ok, good. Now I know I can order the parts I need to fix my car.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Monday May 31st, Memorial Day, Season opener at the Hobby Hub in Lansing if anyone is interested.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Cool Fred, I think me and Jerod were Fix'n to go east fer that one. Any more info on price and stuff?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

S.Stew said:


> Cool Fred, I think me and Jerod were Fix'n to go east fer that one. Any more info on price and stuff?


Here you go Steven
It's still a low budget affair ($5 entry fee) 

Classes running will be:

Sedan Stock-Any Tire

Sedan 19T- Any Tire

Sedan Open- Any tire, any motor, brushed or not

Nitro Sedan- Any tire

Any other classes, as long as there are 3 entries.

Track opens at 10am, racing at 1pm. 3 heats and a main.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanx Fred. Thats cool. i will have money for lunch too. hehe.


----------



## kc-fan (Oct 6, 2001)

looking for an online hobby shop that sells 1/10 or 1/8 rally bodys, would even buy a used one off of someone.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Try Tower Hobbies


----------



## kc-fan (Oct 6, 2001)

found some 1/10 scale on there, but it is not wide enough. Trying to make one of those, buggy conversion rally type onroader. Needs to be at least 91/2" wide. I might look into a Bolink wide body, if I can still find one.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.rccaraction.com/rc/articles/kyosho_landmax2.asp
This might work for ya.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

nitrorod said:


> Why wait till Saturaday alot of us are going out Wednesday.


Will the lot of you be at the track this evening? I will.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Warner, I thought of you when I saw this... I think you'll get a kick out of it.

*DNA Study Finds Chihuahuas Aren't Dogs * 

http://www.watleyreview.com/2004/052504-3.html

Enjoy.....


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

*WOW - They really ARE barking rats!*


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

kevinm said:


> *WOW - They really ARE barking rats!*


I knew it!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> *WOW - They really ARE barking rats!*


Did you mean "wretched little yapping pack of – rodents"?
I'm not sure that I believe all of that but it was interesting reading.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

knapster said:


> I'm not sure that I believe all of that but it was interesting reading.


I kinda figured that the piece at the end about yorkies having chicken DNA might be a give away. Of course, to the left a link that reads "read this before suing us" might be a clue too.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Actually, it was pigeon. And the disclaimer starts with:

"The Watley Review is dedicated to the production of articles completely without journalistic merit or factual basis, as this would entail leaving our chairs or actually working. Names, places and events are generally fictitious, except for public figures about which we may have heard something down at the pub. All contents are intended as parody and should be construed as such. We have no agenda other than the depletion of Uncle Zeke's whaling trust fund and the dutiful appreciation of smooth, smooth liquor. The Review is updated every Tuesday, when the hangovers wear off."

Sounds like the web site is basically a year's worth of April 1st news stories.


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

calling all cars, calling all cars.... 

that means you!!!!, Pete, Ted, Matt, and all others that have not made it out to run there little r/c cars. No one has an excuse this weekend, it is a holiday weekend and we all have $5 to spare.....


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I wont make it tomarrow, other priorities. But i will be going to lansing on monday. See yall there.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

For all of you calling all cars Ted WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!! :devil: 
What time does everyone start shoing up?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nitro Junkie said:


> For all of you calling all cars Ted WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!! :devil:
> What time does everyone start shoing up?


We get to the track between 10:00 & 11:00


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

So anyone else up for 19T besides Denney, Roy and myself?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I can run foam or rubber tires, mod or 19 turn. Just DON'T use the 5-letter "S" word (that rhymes with "clock") !


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow, 31 entires today and a large amount of spectators. Its a shame that a little bit of rain had to blow the mains.


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

*Sprint Car*

Sorry to here about the rain, Here's a pic of my Sprint Car

not the best pic.

dbr


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

whew.... it was a blistering 97 degrees here today. glad i raced last night after the sun went down. I can practice everyday of the week just about here. NICE. 

Andy you've got email.

Jeff


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

oh... and in case inquiring minds want to know....

i work for Superior Hobbies here in Orlando now. I am building their online website for shopping and what not. It's rough to work on brand new systems and play with toy cars all day and make good money. darn my luck.

oh... and a Hooters is about 1 mile up the street from work. bummer.

Jeff


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

eclipz95 said:


> whew.... it was a blistering 97 degrees here today. glad i raced last night after the sun went down. I can practice everyday of the week just about here. NICE.
> 
> Andy you've got email.
> 
> Jeff


Must be nice, it was only about 60 here, and Rain. And for the second time in a row there was almost a fight at the track. It's just suprising how uttlery stupid some people are. I was told to mind my own f-word buisness and was on the receiveing end of an elbow shot b/c I told one peron who walking casually across the track during the race not to. In the 13 years of R/c Racing I've been involved in I've never seen two people so fragrantly disreguard any rules for a track and not care! The best part was when they told Marty they've been having a major problem with me and Roy personnaly over all the years they have been racing at Lansing and Detroit???? They've been racing for .058 years, and I've been doing this for 13 now. I've never raced in Detroit and only a couple times in Lansing. Roy hasn't raced either places ever, and I've only lived in MI for four years now. So my only respnoce is this :freak: :freak: :freak: 

Oh, by the way, anyone want to buy a whole crapload of R/c Stufffor really cheap? Now I'm officially through with this crap!


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

you should just jump ship and move down here with me. Daytona Beach is less than an hour away. Miami is about 2hrs our so. Its hot.... the women are hotter and the racing is non-stop and fun.

There is a points series starting at TQ hobbies next Friday night. First place pays $150 in gift certs at the shop. Plus they give away TONS of stuff almost every points race...... chargers, speedos, car kits. Heck, i ran last night and won $15 gift cert for winning 19T. NICE.

Jeff


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Jeff
Well if you would have seen my cars run today you would have either laughed or cried. In the two races my sedan was in I got a total of 3 laps, but all those were in the first race. I would have gotten more but when my car got to the end of the straight it shut off and made a hard left turn. So I didn't argue with it. 1/12th wasn't much better. I think I have a bad speedo or something, but thank god for the huge Kydex bumper I put on it. Have you ever had a mod 1/12th scale runaway going onto the srtaight? Can we say hard hit perpendicular to the boards going WFO. It hit the boards so hard it knocked a brush completely out of the motor and twisted a battery bar against the vertical side into a "L". But no damage to the car itself. I'm off to Zzzz-land, but I'll send you an email tommorrow. L8tr


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

I probably would have said......... "Ready for Hooters yet?" then we would have drove down the road and had about 6 pitchers of beer. haha.

Jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

And to think somebody asked me the other day if I miss racing.........!

Jeff, so your living in the greater Orlando area now?
BTW: You forgot to mention what you'd find if you
went the other direction on SR436 (Semoran Blvd)
at the corner of 436 & 434, and I'm not talking about
the Jai-Alai place, I'm talking about whats across the street!!


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

i haven't been up that far......... but you obviously know where i work. TQ Hobbies is on 434 and Superior is on 436. If it is another Hooters.... that makes 3 within about 20 minutes of me. haha.

yeah i am in the orlando area. its nice over here. much more going on than Venice. 

Jeff


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

oh.. .and as far as Superior pricing.... lets see...... compare these to up there...

T-Maxx.... $379.95
MTX-3 PROSPEC nitro.... $499.95
TC3 Racer Kit.... $154.99

Jeff


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

John Warner said:


> And to think somebody asked me the other day if I miss racing!


Yeah no doubt, that and along with some other thing means I'll be at a track a total of zero more times in my life. Not to bash on any of them, it's just you know what they say one, or in this case, two rotten apples spoiled the whole bunch.

See ya on the flip side of the alarm clock kids.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nope, not another Hooters, but I do know where their all at.
The one you're talking about has a nice beach on the side of
the building that holds some real nice womens volley ball games.
Yes, I know very well where you work at, been there many,
many times. The next time you leave Superior, turn right out
of the parking lot onto 436, go about two miles to 17-92 and
turn left. Look at the businesses that'll be on your right.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Where are you living? What part of town.....
Orlando, Altamonte Springs, Apopka, Forrest City,
Fern Park, Casselberry, Winter Springs, Pine Hills, or???


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Oh, BTW.... I have a different email address now.
It's [email protected] No more AOL!


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

Right now i am in Casselberry..... I am looking at an apartment in "orlando" haha. that term is used loosely. it is called "The Outrigger". It is just off of 436. So.... Casselberry, Winter Park, heck i don't know. It is on Shoreview drive just off of Old Cheney Hwy.

Jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

eclipz95 said:


> Right now i am in Casselberry..... I am looking at an apartment in "orlando" haha. that term is used loosely. it is called "The Outrigger". It is just off of 436. So.... Casselberry, Winter Park, heck i don't know. It is on Shoreview drive just off of Old Cheney Hwy.
> 
> Jeff


That's way to funny! When you turn onto Old Cheney Hwy, the first street you'll see on your right will be "Moselle Ave", if you turned there the first house on the left's address is 1218, (just past that little apt complex) I used to live there with my first wife!!!
The Outrigger is actually located in Orlando, it's close to the old Navy base.


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

that isn't funny.... .that is creepy hahaha

Jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

eclipz95 said:


> that isn't funny.... .that is creapy hahaha
> 
> Jeff


In all reality, that area is where I lived at most all my adult life. I also lived in a house directly behind the Outriggers on N Solandra Drive. It's off of Lehigh, which is off of Shoreview.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

There's also some pretty nice apartments on either Aloma Ave or Red Bug Road.
(Both of those roads run off of 436. Red Bug is real close to Superior)

Which reminds me...... why do they call them apartments if their all together??


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

you mean like why do we drive in a parkway and park in driveway?

or a package by car is a shipment but a package by ship is cargo?

Price is right at the outrigger though.... move in special also of July rent free if in during June

Jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, that's what I mean. That area is pretty decent, lot's of Navy people there is all. At least there use to be since it's so close to the training base. Best part of all is it's close to just about everything, and "Little Lake Barton" is just down the street if you decide to do some fishing.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> And to think somebody asked me the other day if I miss racing.........!


What a load of crap, lets go racing.......!


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I agree with Fred, Lets go racing. I had alot of fun Yesturday. For my first race of the year I am happy.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Heres the results for yesterdays race ar Riders.

19T Rubber
1. Kevin Marcy
2. Roy Dallier
3. Clay Thorne
4. Bad Andy
5. Zac Vietti

Mod Foam
1. Jeff Cook
2. Fred Knapp
3. Tony Whitehead
4. Andrew Knapp
5. Big Bud
6. Tony Whitehead Jr
7. Larry Lake
8. Jason Dudder

Nitro
1. Chuck Lonerger
2. Tom Heys
3. Marty Whitehead
4. Mr Clean
5. Tim Binks
6. Ted Hoven
7. Pete Helmer
8. Eric Conroy
9. Don Kulper
10. Jeff Houlman
11. Nick Kulper

1/12 Scale
1. Dave Wolper
2. Jason Veldkamp
3. Bad Andy

Truck
1. Omega Pi
2. Michelle Cobb
3. Chasity Whitehead
4. Myra Whitehead
5. Collin Vandenbosh
6. Cody Hulper

33 Entrys today!








Special note:
We ran two heats before we got rained out. Finishing order is the way everybody qualified.

We had 4 women in the truck class and they had more fun that the men had!

Marty actually finished a race with his nitro!









Pete showed up for a little while!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Lookie what I found........... Florida weather at it's finest!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nice looking drivers stand........


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Pretty smooth as well.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

that looks like a shoe-smacker shirt.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I kinda doubt it. I'd say it says Superior Hobbies!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Here's their logo............


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

But in that same picture, either Jeff is whistling or imitating a fish!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

From the looks of that track, I'm wondering if Jeff needs a roommate. I know he has a tendancy to fall asleep early in the evening, so how bad could it be....


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I watched a custom home built TC3 conversion run today that would have given you something to think about!
> .


That was the stuff. I thought about it and I want it, drifting at its finest.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> That was the stuff. I thought about it and I want it, drifting at its finest.


Yeah, that's what I'm talking about! So Fred, what happened to Stinky's?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Lansing race tomorrow, I'm going and I think Steven is going, anyone else?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm talking about! So Fred, what happened to Stinky's?


Its was closed, out of business I believe.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Its was closed, out of business I believe.


That figures. And just when we finally found
a place to eat after racing during the indoor season!


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

i meant to tell them to take and friggin picture off. that is ridiculous shot of me haha. That is TQ Hobbies track, it is small.... 80ft straight for asphalt. It is super smooth though.

roommate bill...... you moving? hehe

Jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

eclipz95 said:


> i meant to tell them to take and friggin picture off. that is ridiculous shot of me haha. That is TQ Hobbies track, it is small.... 80ft straight for asphalt. It is super smooth though.
> 
> roommate bill...... you moving? hehe
> 
> Jeff


You're the webmaster, maybe you need to remove it... LoL! Yep, your correct, it is TQ over off off 434 in the great city of Longwood! Track looks smooth in all the pictures I looked at. But that pic of you..... Yikes!!!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Well, with the weather we've been having on the weekends, it's an interesting thought. But given all manner of creepy crawlies down there and my spanish is way more than rusty, I'll have to take a pass.


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

i can't remove a picture from someone elses website John...... 

you should see the hooters girls Bill. 

Jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

eclipz95 said:


> i can't remove a picture from someone elses website John......
> 
> you should see the hooters girls Bill.
> 
> Jeff


Yeah, that would make sense. (I was thinking maybe they joined forces at some point) Does Superior still hold races over at Red Bug park any longer??


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah they do... a points race starts next saturday night.

Jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

So how'd it go in Lansing today boys??


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

John, i am not sure if they moved since you've been down here or not. They are in the strip mall on 436 and Howell Branch.... the races are held in the parking lot out front.

Jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

eclipz95 said:


> John, i am not sure if they moved since you've been down here or not. They are in the strip mall on 436 and Howell Branch.... the races are held in the parking lot out front.
> 
> Jeff


Yeah, they must have. They use to be in the "Greater" mall a couple of miles further north towards 17-92. (past Red Bug) I know where your talking about as well. Is the old Shell station and the furniture store still at that same intersection?
.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

RC racers favorite craft store? I think not!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Grrr.


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

It sound like you guys and girls had a great time racing at the track.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah, sounds like the crazy guy and his kid are doing a fine job of ruining a good time for most others. Me thinks it be time to dump everything but the buggy.....


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

jimmie said:


> It sounds like you guys and girls had a great time racing at the track.


I know that I did and I think that most people do have a good time, after all its all about having fun.
Wednesday Night Racing starts tomorrow.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Could I get Phat Dakota & WarpWind to call Marty


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Who can tell me how much ROAR membership is & how to PM someone
THANKS


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

My ROAR Membership was like $30


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tony, if you click on my name ( knapster) a drop box should open. Then click on send a private message.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

knapster said:


> Tony, if you click on my name ( knapster) a drop box should open. Then click on send a private message.


THANKS Fred


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

tonyw said:


> Who can tell me how much ROAR membership is & how to PM someone
> THANKS


Marty, the rates are listed at http://www.roarracing.com/join/index.htm

You'll choices are.....
- Individual Membership application
- Club/Track Affiliation application
- Industry Affiliate application


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

WarpWind said:


> Yeah, sounds like the crazy guy and his kid are doing a fine job of ruining a good time for most others. Me thinks it be time to dump everything but the buggy.....


I refuse to let one or two morons ruin my fun. A more sensible solution is to simply make the race director aware of their "issues", and let him deal with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2004)

tonyw said:


> Could I get Phat Dakota & WarpWind to call Marty at (269)838-0966 cell or (616)885-1500 work at work after 11:00am PLEASE


Uh oh, you guys have been summoned!!! Please report for reprogramming... BTW never to smart to give out ones phone #s on a public message board like this. :devil: Lord knows they put PMs on here for a reason. Sigh, maybe I should race this year, life has been a little to drama free lately..... You know, just for the stress of it. But personally, (and I know you all care so much) I would tell the offensive to take the proverbial walk off the short one and kiss the hoobajoob...

Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Well that was fun even with the lite turn out. John where were you? 
I thought you were doing the wednesday night thing.....


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Well that was fun even with the lite turn out. John where were you?
> I thought you were doing the wednesday night thing.....


I was with Stephen at work. We didn't leave the place until 7:00pm.

s o r r y!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Wed Night Point Race*

We had a light turnout today but everybody had fun!
When is it ever going to stop raining?
We manage to get in the 2 heats and the mains in spite of the rain!
We would like to thank everybody that showed up today. 

Here the results for 6/2/04

Nitro
1st Steven Steward 43 laps - 10m9s - 3 points
2nd Tom Heys 40 laps - 10m7s - 2 points
3rd Mr Clean 40 laps - 10m12s - 1 point
4th Marty Whitehead - 39 laps - 10m6s - N/A

Electric Mod Foam
1st Jesse Holman 22 laps - 5m10s - 4 points
2nd Fred Knapp 20 laps - 5m7s - 3 points
3rd Roy Dallier 19 laps - 5m12s - 2 points
4th Jason Dudder 17 laps - 5m13s - N/A
5th Tony Whitehead Jr 16 laps - 5m3s - 1 point


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I had a great time, just kinda slipped in. To bad we didnt have more people to duke it out.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy hearing about all this racing really makes me wish I was on a different shift!


----------



## davz (May 17, 2002)

*Saturdays*

Do you guys still race nitro cars on Sat? (In the Riders lot)
What time does practice and racing start?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

davz said:


> Do you guys still race nitro cars on Sat? (In the Riders lot)
> What time does practice and racing start?


You bet we do, practice at 10:00 and racing at 1:00. 3 heats and a 15 min main. Nitro, 12th, mod sedan, 19 turn sedan, truck and oval.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Onroad Racing*

We are going to have wonderful weather for the races this Saturday. (for a change)

Marty is gone to the state nitro championship this weekend so I will be running the races. I will do my best to put on a smooth race.:thumbsup: 

Hope everybody comes out to enjoy the start of a great weekend.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Onroad Racing*

We had a great time today. We had 32 entrys today. A few people ran 2 classes. Here is the Main's results.

"B" main Mod Foam
1st Roy Dallier - 21 @ 5m11s
2nd Tony Whitehead Jr - 19 @ 5m12s
3rd Jason Dudder - 19 @ 5m31s
4th Jason Veldkamp - 18 @ 5m5s
5th Chet Throne - 14 @ 5m30s
6th Zac Vietti - 13 @ 5m14s

"A" Main Mod Foam
1st Kevin Marcy - 23 @ 5m3s
2nd Fred Knapp - 22 @ 5m3s
3rd Jeff Cook - 22 @ 5m9s
4th Tony Whitehead - 21 @ 5m13s
5th Jeff Hirdes - 21 @ 5m17s
6th Andrew Knapp 7 @ 5m0s

"B" Main Nitro 
1st Shannon Casebolt - 37 @ 10m6s
2nd Shawn Caseblot - 15 @ 5m1s
3rd Fred Knapp - No Time
4th Brad Baker - No time
5th Jerry Collman - No Time

"A" Main Nitro
1st Jesse Holman - 69 @ 15m12
2nd Mr Clean - 68 @ 15m14s
3rd Tom Heys 66 @ 15m1s
4th Dave Zipp - 63 @ 15m11s
5th Tim Binks - 57 @ 13m4s
6th Apl-Hed - 35 @ 7m34s

Stock Truck
1st Roy Dallier - 17 @ 5m8s
2nd Rob Tell - 17 @ 5m8s
3rd Tony Whitehead Jr - 15 @ 5m7s
4th Tom Van Dam - 15 @ 5m17s
5th Ken Van Dam - 13 @ 5m2s
6th Andrew Ribs - 5 @ 4m37s
7th Jason Veldkamp - 2 @ 0m42s
8th Nick Gietzen - no time
9th Steve Gietzen - no time


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, i just spent 7 hours riding in a car from Hawkeye downs in Ceder Rapids Iowa.

What a trip. Sorry i missed the racing today, sounds like it was good.


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

hmmmmmmmm ........ Chloe..... nice girl at Hooters...... very nice..... free drinks and all 

when were you coming down again Andy? haha. Oh, and drag Roy with ya.

70 entries at the club race tonight, and that is considered a low turn out.... crazy.

Jeff


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

do they run nitro?


----------



## eclipz95 (Jun 5, 2003)

it was nitro and electric..... and that is with the Nitro Regionals going on at another track this weekend

i guess they have topped over 200 entries before on a saturday night points series race.

Jeff


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Does anybody know how Marty did at the gas nats?
Or, does anybody know the web address to get the results?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

It was state champs...nats isnt till september.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Marty got 4th in the A main


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

who else showed? where are the results at...


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

dont know where to find the results


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

there wasent near as many as i figured there would be


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

there is another steven


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Steven, I emailed Steve Ragan, the Secretary of the DRCCC for the results.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

tonyw said:


> Marty got 4th in the A main


WoW! That's pretty impressive!!
.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

pm john


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Looks like I'm _finally_ going to make it out this Saturday - took longer to get the new house in order than I thought it would... From the looks of last week's results all electrics are running mod/foam. Anyone thinking of 19T rubber, or should I run out & buy a mod motor & foams (don't have either). If so, what's a good motor & tire combo?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Denney - Indoor foams work fine outside, i.e. purple rear, purple or plaid front (maybe double-purple). Don't bother truing them down like indoors, they don't need it. (Or just use leftovers from winter.) As for motors, I'm running brushless, so is Fred and Rotten Little "Fred Jr.", some guys are using the Orion motors, and I think Jeff Cook ran an 8-turn. I ran a 10-turn once and think it's a bit faster than the brushless, but I'd rather avoid the maintenance issues.

We've done the 19T-rubber class once, could do it again if there are enough to make a class. Of course, then we need to decide if we're using ROAR 19T "super stock" rules, oval 19T rules, or anything-with-19-turns rules.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Denney, are you planning on running the wednesday evening program?

Mel, I see you reading the thread and do you and some of the other guys plan on running some oval?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Marty*

I would rather run ROAR 19t where it must have 19t tag .
But will run the way it is perfered.
But if you want to run 19t ROAR I will check for tag.
I will let ya'll dicied what way you want to run just let me know.


Any questions call me 269-838-0966


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

tonyw said:


> I would rather run ROAR 19t where it must have 19t tag .
> But will run the way it is perfered.
> But if you want to run 19t ROAR I will check for tag.
> I will let ya'll dicied what way you want to run just let me know.
> ...


 I would like to run in this 19turn class but I just looked at my motor it has no tag on it Its and old speed jems2 but its brand new and I have a extra arm. So I will just run in mod then if I have to.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Kevin,

The way we have been running tghings over here are the "locked timing" 19t's... Reedy Quad spec, the "lizards".. etc


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Fred - I may make a few Wednesday's, but probably not too many.

Kevin/Tony/etc. - All I have is "locking timing" 19T (with tag), but last year we had a few guys run the adjustable timing 19T's & I didn't think it made any difference (top-end vs torque trade-off), so I think an "any 19T" class would work. I do like running rubber tires though, makes it seem a bit more like I'm driving, rather than just keeping the throttle pegged & turning...

Denney


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

As the officials sometimes say in the NFL : "Upon further review..."

After posting the 19-turn question, I went out and checked what the exact ROAR "super stock" rules were, then looked for motors that met the rules on Tower's web site. The number of motors I found that met every aspect of the rules was *ZERO.* (I counted them twice.  ) The ROAR super-stock rules require locked timing AND mabuchi-style cross-wrap windings. All the fixed timing motors use the "hemi" wind, all the cross-wrap motors have adjustable timing, so I guess we have to go with anything with 19 turns and a tag on the arm. In fact, if you want to run a 19-triple, I wouldn't object.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

wreckscuba said:


> I would like to run in this 19turn class but I just looked at my motor it has no tag on it Its and old speed jems2 but its brand new and I have a extra arm. So I will just run in mod then if I have to.


Is it a gray can with a "Quartz" label? If so, it's a 19-double. Sounds close enough to me, but a "lizard" will run better.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Um...Marty...u have my Dremel still, right? And Jesse, i need my Servo.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Steven........

The results from the "State Champs" can be found here.......
https://home.comcast.net/~tkelley954/2004michamps/Print_Meeting_Report.html


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Whats with all the DNS results for postions? Did they get rained out or something?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> Whats with all the DNS results for postions? Did they get rained out or something?


Maybe it was a hack fest and a lot of people broke there stuff.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

WarpWind said:


> Whats with all the DNS results for postions? Did they get rained out or something?


It's a computer glitch with the "Alycat Race Management System "
scoring program. 

You'll have to look at their actual finishing laps/time to see
if they went to the end of the race or broke. ie: a 30 minute
race would look something like this..... 99/30m9.30s which would
be 99 laps at 30 minutes and .30 seconds.

This guy didn't finish..... 65/27m24.30s


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Ah, I see said the blind man to the deaf woman....


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

What a hoot we had tonight. I managed to get the pole position and we were off and racing, swapping positions, slicing and dicing. Jesse has become a heck of a driver. Nice job Jesse.


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Sellout...





knapster said:


> What a hoot we had tonight. I managed to get the pole position and we were off and racing, swapping positions, slicing and dicing. Jesse has become a heck of a driver. Nice job Jesse.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

nitrorod said:


> Sellout...


Not yet, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> What a hoot we had tonight. I managed to get the pole position and we were off and racing, swapping positions, slicing and dicing. Jesse has become a heck of a driver. Nice job Jesse.


So, who won?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

That would be Jesse.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I think by a couple of 10th's


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

And then am I to assume you finished 2nd?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> And then am I to assume you finished 2nd?


You are correct in your assumption, I was the firt loser.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Excellent!!! How'd Steven do, or should I ask?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Excellent!!! How'd Steven do, or should I ask?


He was "DNE" Did not enter.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

DNE....... that's funny, never heard that one before!
Yeah, he mentioned some about no money to race with.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Wensday

NItro Foam

1-Tom Hays -- 24 5m09
2-Jerrod Glover -- 20 5m02
3-Mr.Clean -- 12 2m43
4-Marty -- no time



Mod Foam

1-Jesse Holman -- 23 5m05
2-Fred Knapp -- 23 5m09
3-Jason Dudda -- 18 5m01
4-Roy Dallier -- no time
5-Andrew Knapp -- no time


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

OK, what day (sat or sun) do you guys run? Anyone running rubber tire mod or 19T????

don't have the patience to weed thru 30 some odd pages....


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Saturday at around 1:00. It's mostly been Mod, but we have done 19T rubber if enough people want a separate class.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Grand Rapids, Michigan Outdoor Oval*



Jamie Hanson said:


> This Saturday in Grand Rapids weather permitting, I feel like running some oval. This track is super smooth. I ran last summer and loved it. Huge flat track. I want to say we did 45 laps in 4 minutes in 19 turn. Let see if we can get some guys there. I plan on it.
> 
> Fred, Mark, Spraks?????? I will make some calls as well. Anyone know if Butch has been showing up?
> 
> Hope to see some of you there.


Marty, it looks like we should make sure the track is in order for easy change over, finally some oval racing. Are you going to run yours?
Here's a link to the oval thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=786931#post786931


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

fred

shure why not i will give it a shot but all i can run is stock but thats fine with me ya'll can run 19t or what ever ya usually run.





are we running a 19t rubber this weekend & is it 19t goes or taged and fixed timming


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Marty, You could run the same 19 turn that you run in your sedan?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

knapster said:


> Marty, You could run the same 19 turn that you run in your sedan?


no that speed control quit i dont have another & i don't owne a 19t


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

does anyone knw the motor limit on a novak atom esc?


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

No motor limit on an Atom (I've got one), but they do not recommend more than 6 cells (just in case you're thinking of running 7). I also have a 19T you can use...was good for 2nd place in Big Jim's motor contest, so it should be fast enough for you...

Denney


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Right now it looks like Mother Nature may win today's event. Can anyone near GR see a sky in the clouds? Any hope of racing today?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I guess Tony has the scoring system debacle figured out. It was somethig to do with trying to keep the scoring loop in neat little coils.


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I was impressed after they got it figured out it seemed to go quite smoothy. i wish I would have beenable to finish a race though.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I guess Tony has the scoring system debacle figured out. It was somethig to do with trying to keep the scoring loop in neat little coils.


I talked to Scotty Earnst at S&S in Wisconson a few years ago and he said he had the same problem as I was having. (missing counts and other things) He solved it by doing away with the yellow cable, and replacing it with standard 16-22ga wire cut to the length needed. We've been using it that way ever since with little or no problems. I personally think the yellow cable AMB supplies is to heavy duty.  It was orginally designed to be burried 1" to 3" under the racing surface which would put the cable much closer to the transponder that the bridge provides. I can't recall the last time I attended a race and seen them using the factory yellow loop!
can you??


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

nope.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

I was always the one that hooked up the scoring loop every weekend. This weekend I was gone and Marty hooked it up. He made sure the loop wires were not crossed and I always layed the extra in a pile, crossing them up. The program has a noise level reading on the scoring loop. When Marty told me the noise level was high, that got me thinking. We set up the system and when the wires were not crossed, the noise level was high. When we crossed the wires the noise level went to "0". When the wires were not crossed, the transponder range was 6 to 8 inches. When the wires were crossed the range was 2 to 3 foot. I think crossing the wires has something to do with removing noise like tristing motor lead wires to help on radio noise. If we was putting the leads flat on the blacktop, we would not have seen this problem.


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

So how was racing this weekend? Who won?

sorry I could not be there but there were many Bass out in the lake w/ my name on them:thumbsup: 
tony (aka mr. clean)


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Mr Clean,
I was out of town last weekend but Marty had a lot of problems with the scoring loop. They only ran two heats and a main. We did not post the scores because we was not sure it was counting the laps right. We have it working now and we will be there Wed night.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I sent an e-mail off to AMB about our problems last week. It was:

Last week my local track had problems with their AMBrc system. The transponders read OK when we passed them over the loop by hand, but would not read when the cars went past. The software was showing a "noise level" of around 16-18 in its transponder test screen. We eventually got it working after we changed 2 things: 



1-We moved the loop coax wire away from the PA system's speaker wire

2-We bundled up the excess loop wire (which was wrapped around a couple of "traffic cones") into 2 small coils which we tie-wrapped to the "bridge" that the loop was on. 

 After doing this, the noise level went down to zero. Any idea which (if any) of these things may have been responsible for our problems? They use the bridge concept mainly because the standard AMB loop wire is pretty thick to run cars over, and they can't bury it in the track. Could we make our own loop with a smaller gauge (and shorter) wire? (I mean, really, how many 30' wide R/C tracks have you seen?)


Their answer is:

I can tell you with a pretty high degree of certainty that the PA speaker and wire are what caused your noise level to increase. Any metal or otherwise magnetic material will often cause interference, as the system works by magnetic induction. Wires, speakers, metal piping, etc should be kept away from the loop wire and coax. 



As for a smaller gauge wire, 18 gauge wire tends not to be a problem until you get into 12th scale and smaller (which I am assuming you are running if you find it to be too big. You can definitely cut the loop wire down to fit to your track if you like, but I can’t honestly say that you won’t have any problems if you create your own loop wire (although it is also very possible that you will have no trouble). I understand your point about the track width for R/C tracks, although we do have some Quarter-Scale customers who use every inch of the wire.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

mxatv151 said:


> So how was racing this weekend? Who won?
> 
> sorry I could not be there but there were many Bass out in the lake w/ my name on them:thumbsup:
> tony (aka mr. clean)


Aside from the scoring problems, the racing was great, and the weather was (unexpectedly) warm and sunny. When did bass start getting tatoos? And how did they know your name?


Does anybody know the web page address for Berlin Raceway? It used to be berlinraceway.com, but that doesn't seem to be working now.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

kevinm said:


> When did bass start getting tatoos? And how did they know your name?


Oh, they've been tagging them for quite some time. But I've been having a devil of a time finding the ones with my name on them. Maybe it's time to bust out the dynomite...


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

kevinm
That is the right address. They must be down right now because I can not get to it too.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

So who alls going to Berlin for Wednesday night's 125 late model feature???

I'll be there along with a few others that I think are going.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm not going to make it. It looks like rain tonight anyway.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Are you guys running on July 3rd??? if so, who's interested in running some mod 1/12th???


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

We beat the rain and we had a great time at Riders this afternoon. Here the Main's results.

Nitro
Apl-hed [email protected] 10m02s
Marty Whitehead 45 @ 10m00s
Ted Hoven [email protected] 7m28s
Jerrod Glover - no time

Elect Mod
Fred Knapp 23 @ 5m04s
Roy Dallier 23 @ 5m11s
Tony Whitehead Jr 22 @ 5m6s
Tony Whitehead 21 @ 5m09s
Jason Dudda 15 @ 3m26s
Andrew Knapp 14 @ 3m16s



Point Standings!

Nitro
Steven Steward - 3
Mr Clean - 3
Alp-hed - 3
Tom Heys - 2
Ted Hoven - 2
Jerrod Glover - 2

Elect Mod
Fred Knapp - 8
Jesse Holman - 7
Roy Dallier - 5
Tony Whitehead Jr - 2


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I'm not going to make it. It looks like rain tonight anyway.


It's a shame you decided not to go. You missed one heck of a nights racing!
Sportsman were a hoot (lot's of crashes) SuperStocks ran a great race.
_Joe Bush_ finished 2nd only to _Johnny Benson_, but _Joe_ led about 85 out
of the 125 laps. (just not the one that mattered most) Joe's team mate
_Lee Anderson_ finished third and _Tom Thomas_ finished seventh. 
_Michael Waltrip_ finished somewhere near the bottom.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

yeaaah...lol, havent run the last two weeks and im still leading. Im gunna have to get back in the game, huh?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

So anyone up for 19turn rubber this weekend?I am working on my car should I leave it set up for mod are change it ?Did anyone run 19turn last weekend ?LMK Ed


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm always up for 19T rubber, we didn't have enough last weekend, so I ran with the mod guys. Aside from some fairly evil handling, I didn't fare too badly...but I would rather run with other 19T cars (until I get a brushless...).

Denney


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

John Warner said:


> It's a shame you decided not to go. You missed one heck of a nights racing!
> Sportsman were a hoot (lot's of crashes) SuperStocks ran a great race.
> _Joe Bush_ finished 2nd only to _Johnny Benson_, but _Joe_ led about 85 out
> of the 125 laps. (just not the one that mattered most) Joe's team mate
> ...


Kevin Harvick was there,, You sure you were at the right track John boy??


dbr


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I think I was....... here's official results from the Late Models......

No. Driver Laps Back 
1 10 Benson, Johnny 
2 101 Bush, Joe 
3 18 Anderson, Lee 
4 1 Sweet, Randy 
5 22 Campbell, Brian 
6 82 Thomas, Tom 
7 11 Grega, John 
8 12 DeVos, Tim 
9 27 Shotko, Billy 
10 X Clay, Ray 
11 31 *Bursley, Mike 
12 72 Hantz, Scott 
13 222 Bisacky, Caleb 
14 28 Thomas, Scott 
15 17 Zimmerman, Greg 
16 15 Waltrip, Michael -1 
17 90 Corwin, Cort -1 
18 21 Maxim, Brian -1 
19 60 Bergakker, Brian -3 
20 47 Campbell, Fred -19 
21 74 Namey, Paul -41 
22 7 Fricke, Alan -49 
23 88 Yonker, Tim -51 
24 37 Senneker, Terry -82 
25 0 Holley, Bob -88 
26 32 Meeuwsen, Ross-R -96 
27 33 Stehouwer, Dave -100 
28 26 Muyskens, Chris -124


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

danbracing said:


> Kevin Harvick was there,, You sure you were at the right track John boy??
> dbr


Yeah, your right.... I meant Michael Waltrip, not Kevin Harvick.
Must have drank to much Pepsi or sat to close to somebody drinking beer!!

:freak: :freak: :freak:

Anyway, the car was blue and yellow, had NAPA on the hood, and wasn't
a player in the front five so I didn't pay much attention. Nothing unusual!!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

wreckscuba said:


> So anyone up for 19turn rubber this weekend?I am working on my car should I leave it set up for mod are change it ?Did anyone run 19turn last weekend ?LMK Ed


Roy Dallier was telling me that he would like to run 19T rubber too.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I just spent 3hrs cleaning and seting my car back up.It was all out of wack :freak: I am going with the rubber tires and 19 turn and hopfuly we have a nuff to run a class this weekend. See ya saturday.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

wreckscuba said:


> Well I just spent 3hrs cleaning and seting my car back up.It was all out of wack :freak: I am going with the rubber tires and 19 turn and hopfuly we have a nuff to run a class this weekend. See ya saturday.


Well, from what I seen today it payed off. Your car did'nt look to bad out their today Ed.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Everybody had a great time today at Riders! We even had a Powder Puff class today.5 ladys had there own class and it sounds like this class might be growing. Could this be a first at Riders? I even think Jesse might be in the market for a used truck now.

Here the results of todays racing.

19T Rubber
Keven Marcy - 24 @ 5m11s
Denney Barlage - 23 @ 5m12s
Jeff Hirdes - 22 @ 5m04s
Jeff Cook - 3 @ 0m53s
Trilen Feilds - no time
Chris Henry - no time

Nitro 
Jesse Holman - 70 @ 15m00s
Tom Heys - 70 @ 15m05s
Brad Baker - 68 @ 15m02s
Jerry Collman - 51 @ 15m00s
Josh Hembrough - no time

Stock Truck
Mike Howe - 19 @ 5m05s
Tom Van Dam - 17 @ 5m14s
Alex Ribs - 15 @ 5m01s
Jeremy Easton - 15 @ 5m12s
Roy Dallier - 10 @ 2m57s
Collin Vandenbosh - 7 @ 4m16s
Ken Simpson - 2 @ 2m12s
Andrew Ribs - no time

"B" Mod Foam
Roy Dallier - 23 @ 5m02s
Jasson Dulla - 20 @ 5m01s
Ed Lamberson - 18 @ 5m05s
Chet Thorne - 15 @ 5m14s
Zac Vietti - 13 @ 5m10s

"A" Mod Foam
Jeff Cook - 25 @ 5m03s
Fred Knapp - 24 @ 5m06s
Andrew Knapp - 21 @ 5m05s
Kevin Marvy - 21 @ 5m07s
Tony Whitehead Jr - 21 @ 5m14s
Tony Whitehead - 12 @ 2m42s

Powder Puff
Tonya Eason - 14 @ 5m22s
Shelly Mickel - 12 @ 5m09s
Michelle Cobb - 12 @ 5m11s
Myra Whitehead - no time
Chasity Whitehead - no time


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks Knapster.All I know is I had a fun time today :thumbsup: I just wish I could come out and praitce as I know it would help.The weather was great today hopefully its just as nice tomorrow out at woor .


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

tonyw said:


> Everybody had a great time today at Riders! We even had a Powder Puff class today.5 ladys had there own class and it sounds like this class might be growing. Could this be a first at Riders? I even think Jesse might be in the market for a used truck now.


Thats right Tony, everyone did have a great time and what about all thoes spectators, awesome. I'm even thinking about getting a T4. The truck class seems to have a lot of fun.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Fred,

That would be great if you got a truck too. The truck class is having a lot of fun and there is room for you and Andrew. You might even want to run it indoors this winter because it is a lot of fun too.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Thats right Tony, everyone did have a great time and what about all thoes spectators, awesome. I'm even thinking about getting a T4. The truck class seems to have a lot of fun.


Yeah Fred, but you'd need a wig or something to race in the powder puff class!
:devil:


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

John,

you might want to try it too.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Yeah, your right. Say, can I borrow yours?


I would Fred, but Eric has it.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> John, you can keep the skirt though. I won't be needing that.


Yeah, I figured that much since I knew you already had one. Pink isn't it?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

I hate to spoil your fun, but the women said that they don't want ya'll to ruin their fun.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mark Twain today, Edgar Allen Poe tomorrow?
Fred..... you okay?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

tonyw said:


> Everybody had a great time today at Riders! We even had a Powder Puff class today.5 ladys had there own class and it sounds like this class might be growing. Could this be a first at Riders? I even think Jesse might be in the market for a used truck now.


My wife said she is going to run my truck this saturday:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Fred, why not get that truck ready and let Mary drive it?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey everyone, Mike Howe here, I managed to get ahold of a valid E-mail account so I could register for hobby talk.. Ya'll gona get real sick of me... :devil: 
BTW
I had a lot of fun last saturday.. It was an awesome day, I got to pit with some awesome people, and I was pretty sucessful.. And I won $5! Does that mean I am now a professional R/C car driver??


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Are you guys running on July 3rd??? if so, who's interested in running some mod 1/12th???


anyone????


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Greg - As far as I know, we'll be racing on July 3rd, but I wouldn't hold much hope for 12th scale. The track is great for 12th, but we can never seem to get much interest in running a consistent class.

We have been getting a decent turnout for Mod Touring though (w/ foams), if that's of any interest to you.

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Hey Fred, why not get that truck ready and let Mary drive it?


I would but Andrew would'nt like that very much and Mary is just not interested.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Blueskid said:


> Hey everyone, Mike Howe here, I managed to get ahold of a valid E-mail account so I could register for hobby talk.. Ya'll gona get real sick of me... :devil:
> BTW
> I had a lot of fun last saturday.. It was an awesome day, I got to pit with some awesome people, and I was pretty sucessful.. And I won $5! Does that mean I am now a professional R/C car driver??


Mike, get sick of you? I don't think so.
Where glad you had fun and look forward to seeing you again. Nice job on your win by the way.
Fred.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

We will be racing July 3rd. I would like to see a class of 1/12 scale. We ran them a couple of times last year and they were really cool.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I'll run rubber tire TC... you guys that were at Lansing know I can hang.. and the new car is faster then the old one too... 

And for 1/12th, Mod 8-minute is what i want to run, who's in??? Someone call Terry, and I'll have Nick harass Walter...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

SS.... IM me with the new SN when you LO, OK?
.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I should be able to make it again this saturday.. I'll be home friday for a docters appointment.. That's if I can afford it after the docters with no insurance.. That place is a scam.. I wish being healthy didn't cost so damn much..


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Fred, ask andrew if he wants to run Stock Truck with me this weekend? We could use another good driver up there.. Roy and I were really goin at it.. but hey, 3's a crowd!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

We got the 2 heats and the main in on the electric mod class before it rained us out. The nitro class got the 2 heats in but not the main. The points for the nitro will be given from the qualifing standing.

Electric mod final
Fred Knapp 22 laps @ 5m03s
Tony Whitehead 22 laps @ 5m03s
Roy Dallier 22 laps @ 5m19s
Tony Whitehead Jr laps 21 @ 5m09s
Jason Dudda 21 laps @ 5m13s
Andrew Knapp 20 laps @ 5m02s

Nitro qualifing
Alp-hed
Jesse Holman
Tom Heys
Steven Stewart
Jerry Collman


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

thats um...Stewart....with a T.

8^)


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

we should do a night race sometime. Those are a blast.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry Steven, I edited it.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

s'okay.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

"Stephen Steward"......... I like it!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

If it gets any cooler out I'll start thinking about carpet racing.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> If it gets any cooler out I'll start thinking about carpet racing.


It's supposed to go down to 45 tonight.
Oh, and I already am!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Have you check out Ozite carpet lately?

rolls are 125' x 12'. rolls vary in size, some shorter, some longer. Call to check current stock. A roll that size is 166.666 square yards and the price of the carpet ranges from $3.75 - $4.25 per square yard depending on quantity and ordering situation.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Wow, that's a good price!
Somebody should buy about four new rolls
to make a 48' X 120' track.......

It'll be a little more than $3,000.00 if they buy now!!
(after adding in tax and freight by BIG truck from New York)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

In fact, Steven's working two jobs, maybe he'll buy?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

You could get by with 35X72 for about half the cost


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> You could get by with 35X72 for about half the cost


Three rolls would be better. If you cut each roll into 40' sections
and laid them in the same direction we did at the skating rink.
Three rolls cut like that would yield a track size of 40' X 108'
(which I'm sure you remember is the size we put down in the rink)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> You could get by with 35X72 for about half the cost


Hummmmmm, is that an offer? LoL!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

knapster said:


> You could get by with 35X72 for about half the cost





John Warner said:


> In fact, Steven's working two jobs, maybe he'll buy?





John Warner said:


> Three rolls would be better. If you cut each roll into 40' sections
> and laid them in the same direction we did at the skating rink.
> Three rolls cut like that would yield a track size of 40' X 108'
> (which I'm sure you remember is the size we put down in the rink)


Well yes I do remember. I was thinking that cost was a factor in buying new carpet but if Steven is buying then get four rolls..........!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Funny thing once i posted "nothing like racing outdoors in the sun and the smell of nitro fumes" but thier is racing indoors controled climate and the smell of paragon LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

J fast check your pm And lmk Ed


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

hey guys does anyone know the tire diameter of a sedan rubber tire? 
 thanks jesse


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Can't help ya Jesse. I was thinking 2.2, but that's foam.

Sorry......JW


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

mine is 2.577 thats tire mounted


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

hey john thanks for trying lol i think you should blow off the dust on your tamiaya and come race with us tomarrow we have a pretty good elec crowd it would be nice to race with ya again see ya jesse :wave:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

cool thanks wreck i was just tring to figure out some roll out for 8x2 for tomarrow. :wave: what ya runnin tomarrow


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

In all honesty I'd like to. I need to either get one of the brushless systems or even better, a motor like the one your running. Either way, it'll be a couple of weeks and I'll be there!!

PS.... it's good to know that _"somebody"_ misses me!!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I think I am runing my 19turn again.I could put my 10x2 in but I would just break more ! lol Ed


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Is Shelley runing tomorrow?Kelly said she was goimg to run my truck.LOL


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

I had my super nitro runing today Then the pull starter broke  Would like to get it back runing so I can sell it


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> cool thanks wreck i was just tring to figure out some roll out for 8x2 for tomarrow. :wave: what ya runnin tomarrow


An 8X2? I see someone dumping........!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

That was a fast delete there johny boy


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

wreckscuba said:


> That was a fast delete there johny boy


Damn, I missed it.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

yep!~!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Must be the dsl I guess!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

well if he was thinking of what i am thinking were wondering why fred is seeing some one dumping lol hahaha


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> well if he was thinking of what i am thinking were wondering why fred is seeing some one dumping lol hahaha


Ha ha, must be my transition lenses.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> well if he was thinking of what i am thinking we're wondering why fred is seeing someone dumping lol hahaha


Jesse, you've hit the nail on the head exactly!!!!!!
Musta been in the description........ LoL!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

lol sure is funny what ya can read into post's 
wreck shelly would like to run but ill have to see if tony would be willing to let her use his nice t4 again lol i have been looking for one for her. also you could bring that car up maybe we could get it fixed i had a couple pull starts go out on me and was able to fix them once or twice see ya jesse :thumbsup:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

:tongue: 

U guys are nuts.

I love this Hobby.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Aren't we though......!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Steven, yes we are. And stop talking about our........ oh, never mind!

Where's today's results?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tony should have them up sometime soon.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

hey is anyone going to nicks track in lansing tomarrow i think shelly and i are gong to go i had a fun day besides braking my rear belt i wish i could of ran the main my car felt fast today! Fred was wickidly fast with his brushless today he put 26 laps down he would of qualified second in the a main nitro class good job fred you hold the tq for elec on that layout. i think i better put my nitro away if im going to try and keep up with you on our wed points race. talk to yall later. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Gee - I wonder why Fred's so interested in today's results? 


Great job driving Freddie! :thumbsup: 

And John, if you REEEALY wanted to know, you _could_ try coming to the track. :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Jesse, I had a heck of time. Kevin was right there also, we where really going at it.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kevin, I'd like to say lets go for 27 laps next week but I think we're getting all that we can get out of these brushless systems.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Fred - I agree. I thought my 25/5:00 3rd heat has nearly perfect (except for a couple of laps spent behind a bright orange car :tongue: ), but you squeezed a bit more out of it in the main. Maybe if we added an air conditioner for the ESC??

Jesse - I meant to ask you if you'd changed that rear belt after I saw you have trouble with it a couple of times last week.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

knapster said:


> Kevin, I'd like to say lets go for 27 laps next week but I think we're getting all that we can get out of these brushless systems.


dude i think 26 laps is crazy with your brushless systems i have a 400 dollar 1.52hp 42,000 rpm motor redlining around the hole track lol and all i can do is beat you by a peice of the hair of my head WOW and just think im going three times as fast as you down the straight. so that must mean your going three times as fast in the infeild lol. if you could strap some noise on your car you wouldnt know a difference hahah :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thats an idea, maybe a little cube of dry ice straped to the ESC with a fan blowing on it.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

We've usually got some battery left over at the end of the race. Maybe we could add a sound effects module?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

kevinm said:


> We've usually got some battery left over at the end of the race. Maybe we could add a sound effects module?


Yeah, we could say, check out the awesome sound system....!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, one could sound like a Ferrari, one like a Lotus and so on!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Heck, with a paper clip and some thin cardboard I could probably rig something up in the spokes of my nitro shoes.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Rider racing results for 6/26/04*

We had a great time today. Fred showed what he can do today. Wow!

"B" Main Electric Mod Foam
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Charles Woltman [email protected]
Tony Whitehead Jr [email protected]
Michel Minnie No Time


"A" Main Electric Mod Foam
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]

"A" Main Nitro Foam
Alp-hed [email protected]
Tim Binks [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Damon Convser [email protected]
Tom Heys no time
Jerry Collman no time
Ken Van Dam no time

Stock Truck Main
Mike Howe [email protected]
Eric Simpson [email protected]
Jeremy Eason [email protected]
Ken Simpson [email protected]
Collin Vandenbosh [email protected]
Tom Van Dam [email protected]
Tony Whitehead Jr no time

Powder Puff Main
Shelly Mickel [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]
Michelle Cobb [email protected]


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred........ where'd all that come from?????
And you beat Kevin by an entire lap!!!!
I think you must have the first electric car with nitrous!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Fred........ where'd all that come from?????
> And you beat Kevin by an entire lap!!!!
> I think you must have the first electric car with nitrous!!


Nitrous, Nah. A real good setup and hitting my marks every time.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

That's awesome......... congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## danbracing (Apr 22, 2002)

Great Job Fred,, Hey the OLD guys can still drive. 


dbr


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I just wana say that fred really did a hell of a job yesterday! I was pitting with him the whole day, and things were looking pretty good in the first heat with 25 laps, but in the 2nd heat he had a little trouble with a big crash down the straight and almost wasn't able to go back out.. I really admired his bounce back, no matter how bad it got he still went out and did his best.. Great job Fred!!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Would like to say thankyou Jesse for helping with my car setup :thumbsup: It made a big difference for the better Had a great time yesterday didnt break anyparts. Thats much better then last week as I went though 50bucks of stuff.Well of to go diving today.Ed


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thank you, 
Tony, Jesse, Mike, Kevin, Dan and John.
I did have an unbelievably good day and I even amazed myself.


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Where ya been Mr.Clean


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

He's been doing what I've been doing...... fishing, bowling, movies and so forth!

(at least that's what the rumor mill has to say)


----------



## Omega Pi (Feb 26, 2002)

John Warner said:


> He's been doing what I've been doing...... fishing, bowling, movies and so forth!
> 
> (at least that's what the rumor mill has to say)


No bowling or movies, but yes to the fishing and we've been camping the last 2 weekends...you may see us around the track this coming Saturday...:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Omega Pi said:


> No bowling or movies, but yes to the fishing and we've been camping the last 2 weekends...you may see us around the track this coming Saturday...:thumbsup:


Um, John can't see you unless He's their. Does this mean you'll be at the track this week John?


----------



## Omega Pi (Feb 26, 2002)

That could be taken a couple of different ways Fred...the "may" could have referred to Ton and I maybe being there, OR to John maybe being there...and "you" could have been John individually, OR the whole group.  

Just thought I'd clear up any confusion.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

:freak: I wasn't confused until I read all of that!! :freak:


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Omega Pi said:


> That could be taken a couple of different ways Fred...the "may" could have referred to Ton and I maybe being there, OR to John maybe being there...and "you" could have been John individually, OR the whole group.
> 
> Just thought I'd clear up any confusion.


What?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Wow, you wrote all that??????


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Wow, you wrote all that??????


I typed it all.
I Think the question should be, Do You Believe it?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I typed it all.
> I Think the question should be, Do You Believe it?


That would have taken me two or three days to type. I'm amazed!
Oh, and do I believe it??....... I think so.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

After last weekend and how well my car was running, I took the time to try and anyalize the final drive and rollout that I'd been using for that day. It seemed when I concentrated more on the final drive numbers, for instance I was looking to get somewhere around 6.5:1 my car seemed faster than if I tried to achieve a roll out of lets say 1.14, any thoughts?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Woot!! I got a brand new Factory Team RC10 TC3 and a Mozda 6 Body on the way... Now all I need is something to hook up with the ashpalt and to put this beast together... Only one problem tho... Now I'm broke as hell...  

Looks like I wont be able to make it there this weekend tho.. I have and gig this saturday afternoon and at night I believe... But I should be there with my new sedan the weekend after...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Blueskid said:


> Woot!! I got a brand new Factory Team RC10 TC3 and a Mozda 6 Body on the way... Now all I need is something to hook up with the ashpalt and to put this beast together... Only one problem tho... Now I'm broke as hell...
> 
> Looks like I wont be able to make it there this weekend tho.. I have and gig this saturday afternoon and at night I believe... But I should be there with my new sedan the weekend after...


Mike you'll like the TC3, if you need any help with it just let me know.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> Mike you'll like the TC3, if you need any help with it just let me know.


Oh i'm sure I will need help with the TC3, I have only driven a sedan once... and that was Andrew's.. and I have never touched one with a wrench.. I won't even know where to begin with setup.. You will get awefuly sick of me hehe :devil:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Does anyone out there know how to get ahold of Brad Baker? Like maybe his e-mail addy or something..


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

*Mod Electric tires*

What shore foams are you guys runing outside?I am ordering some new foams.I was think 40shore for outside?I used up the last of my indoor tires last weekend they where jaco purple rears and dbl purple fronts.What shore rating would they have been? Also what ruber tire is working?Was thinking of trying the sorex32 or 36 with the red hpi insert.Ed


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Ed - I've been running purples front and rear. As for rubber tires, I used Sorex 28's with red inserts and the car handled well, but I've got cords showing through after 2-1/2 race days. Maybe 32's would be better with some suspension tweaks to get them to work.


Blueskid - 2 important option parts for the TC-3: the RPM wide front bumper, and the complete set of springs Associated sells.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Fred - I was at 25:72 with big tires, which worked out to 1.08 rollout.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

you guys runnin sat?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> you guys runnin sat?


Only on 2 conditions:
1-The sun rises
2-The "R" word doesn't fall.

Come on over.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey looks like I might be able to make it this weekend afterall! I got a gig with Fatt Lapp at the Kentwood festival over on 44th st.. but that isn't till like 5pm... so I could prolly make it out to race, as long as I went striaght to the gig after racing... Hmm what time do we normaly get outa there on saturdays? I can't remember... Maybe some strings could be pulled to allow the trucks to race first?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

So, if I was to show up with a 2wd buggy with a mod, what class would be available to run in? I've got these tired old foams for the buggy that might make a good addition to the race surface....


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

WarpWind said:


> So, if I was to show up with a 2wd buggy with a mod, what class would be available to run in? I've got these tired old foams for the buggy that might make a good addition to the race surface....



Well I have an old RC10 B2 I just might be able to run.. I dont really have any tires for it tho.. I have some slicks that I used down at RnL I really dont know if they would hook up or not.. might be fun to try tho  Anyone else run a buggy?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I went to pratice today with my rubber tires they where hooking up great but after 30min of track time they are junk :freak: They where the proline v rages that came with my kit.It was the first time they have been run.Now I have no tires for this weekend.As my foams wont be here untill next week.So I need to find some tires for this weekend.I wish they where cheaper here in town then I could just get them.I can get two sets for the price of one set on the net.But now I have to wait.I new I needed tires should have orded them a week ago.Bad me


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Wednesday Night Point Race*

Here it is!

Touring Stock
Collin Vandenbosh [email protected]
Brianna Dickens no time
Quinty Dickens no time



Touring Mod Foam
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Jeff Cook [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Tony Whitehead no time


Nitro Foam
Alp-hed [email protected]
Steven Stewart [email protected]
Jerry Collmanb [email protected]
Jason Bremer no time





Point Race - Week 5 of 10
Nitro
Alp-hed 8
Steven Stewart 5
Mr Clean 3
Tom Heys 2
Jerrod Glover 2
Ted Hoven 2
Jesse Holman 2
Jackpot is $70.00 at this time.


Touring Mod
Fred Knapp 14
Jesse Holman 9
Roy Dallier 8
Tony Whitehead Jr 3
Jackpot is $75.00 at this time.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred Knapp beating Jesse Homan?? Is this a misprint??
(and only by a micro-second did Jesse not go a lap down!)

Fred has found something!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Fred Knapp beating Jesse Homan?? Is this a misprint??
> (and only by a micro-second did Jesse not go a lap down!)
> Fred has found something!!!


You should have been their. Jesse and I had quite the battle going on for the longest time. Nose to tail lap after lap, our own little freight train minus any cargo cars. Man that was fun.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

kevinm said:


> Only on 2 conditions:
> 1-The sun rises
> 2-The "R" word doesn't fall.
> 
> Come on over.


and mod 1/12th?????????????????????


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*1st timer to your track*

Thinkin' about trying your guys track this Saturday withn nitro sedan. Hope my car can keep up! What size is your track , and when do you start practice and racing? Thanks RayJ


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

rayj1 said:


> Thinkin' about trying your guys track this Saturday withn nitro sedan. Hope my car can keep up! What size is your track , and when do you start practice and racing? Thanks RayJ


 Not sure on size of track.But most of us get there around 10 to 11a.m to practice race starts around 1p.M .As to keeping up I am sure you will do find its all about having fun with your friends.What better way to spend a saturday:thumbsup: Hope to meet ya.Ed


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

The track is still at Rider's, correct?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Ted Flack said:


> The track is still at Rider's, correct?


 Yes on 28th st.If I had to gess on track size I would say 80x60 maybe not sure.John or Fred would know for sure.Ed


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I believe that the track size is something like 127'X50'


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

hey

i plan to be there tomarow...

does anyone know if jeff cook is going to be there?

is anyone going to run 19 turn rubber?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Last sunday Jeff was going to sell everything and buy a motorcycle, but I see from wednesday's results that he was racing then. Guess it depends if the Prozac kicks in or not.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

hyena boy said:


> hey
> i plan to be there tomarow...
> does anyone know if jeff cook is going to be there?
> is anyone going to run 19 turn rubber?


Jeff told me wednesday that he would be racing in Flint this weekend.
There should be a good size 19 turn class.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Yer not gona beleive this, My TC3 got here today.. they told me est. delivery would be next tuesday.. I got it about half together right now but I gota go to my gig tonight down in Kalmazoo.. I also dont have tires yet and gota paint body so I dont think I am gona make it with sedan tomorrow.. But I will be there with my truck and buggy(just in case) See ya'll there!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Forecast*​_As of 4:18 am EDT on July 3, 2004_ 

*Today*...Partly sunny in the morning...then mostly cloudy. A chance of showers in the afternoon. Highs around 80. Southeast winds 5 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50 percent.

If we get any rain it should'nt be untill late afternoon, perhaps after 6:00 pm. 
It's going to be a great day for racing, so come on out and burn up the pavement with us.


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i had a very good time today. thank you to everyone who helps to keep things going. i don't think i will be able to play again for a mounth or so.

hope you all remember we are racing toy cars for braging rights and bowling trophies.

have a good week.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

hyena boy said:


> hope you all remember we're "racing toy cars for bragging rights and bowling trophies".


Hummmmm....... seems I've heard that somewhere before!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

When are u tieing the Knot Jeff?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Onroad Racing 7/3/04*

We would like to thank the guys that came all the way from Detroit. Would love to have yall come back!


Touring Rubber 19t
Kevin Mercy [email protected]
Jeff Hirdes [email protected]
Denny Barlage [email protected]
William Sexton No Time

Touring Mod Foam
"B" Main
Jason Veldkamp [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]

Touring Mod Foam 
"A" Main
Jeff Cook [email protected]
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]

Stock Truck
Mike Howe [email protected]
Eric Simpson [email protected]
Kem Simpson [email protected]
Issaac Coleman [email protected]
Omega Pi No Time

Touring Nitro Foam
"B" Main
Mr Clean [email protected]
Al W [email protected]
William Sexton [email protected]
Kevin Jackson [email protected]
Tim Binks No Time
Todd Major No Time

Touring Nitro Foam
"A" Main
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Ray J [email protected]
Apl-hed [email protected]
Ted F [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Frank Duffner [email protected]


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Gr. Rapids Racing*

To the guys in Gr. Rapids thanks for a fun day of racing! It's fun to get a chance to meet new people and experience new tracks. We will be back again!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

rayj1 said:


> To the guys in Gr. Rapids thanks for a fun day of racing! It's fun to get a chance to meet new people and experience new tracks. We will be back again!
> Thinkin' about trying your guys track this Saturday withn nitro sedan. Hope my car can keep up! What size is your track , and when do you start practice and racing? Thanks RayJ


 Ray looks like your car could hang.good job!


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Does anyone run stadium trucks on Wednesday nights?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Does anyone run stadium trucks on Wednesday nights?


its mainly touring elec mod and a few nitros i usally run my elec car on wed. why do you have a stadium truck?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> why do you have a stadium truck?


How come you don't? :tongue:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> How come you don't? :tongue:



funny thing i do just got it :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J FAST said:


> funny thing i do just got it :thumbsup:


I must admit..... that is funny!!! Is it yours, or Shellys?


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Well seeing that I have got the week off of work the boys wanted to run their trucks. We have got 3 of them I just need to get a radio for the third one.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

well you know its shelly's(mine) lol she does race it on sat. but ill race it indoors this winter so i can hang out with ya on sat night to lol

ted three makes a class so if they all come out tony im sure of will be glad to run a class for them


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

i am getting married on august 6. 4 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

hyena boy said:


> I'm getting married on august 6. 4 weeks and 5 days.


Talk about counting your days!
They're numbered, that's for sure!!!

You know that paycheck you use to get do
what you wanted to with every week?? LoL!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)




----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

ck this out http://www.njagyouth.org/Liberty_.htm


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

hyena boy said:


> i had a very good time today. thank you to everyone who helps to keep things going. i don't think i will be able to play again for a mounth or so.
> 
> hope you all remember we are racing toy cars for braging rights and bowling trophies.
> 
> have a good week.


I must have missed something because I had a great time. As usual when I make the trip over I have lots of fun. Kind of a relaxing day playing with my cars.

I had my brand new NTC3, never was on the track before, and had plenty of time to tune on it. By the main it was pretty good and then I had flame out problems every time I pitted. I think I have it figured out, one of the advantages of a long drive home.

Thanks for the fun day.

Ted


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I think we were all glad to see some new faces. Too bad i couldnt run. eh, maybe next time.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmm I just might be in town this wed night.. I am not sure tho, Might have to to back to toledo on wed... I might have to bring the Brand new TC3 out for a first run... We'll see... I always got my truck too...


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I got my TC3 all together now.. I even managed to get out to Riders today and turn a few laps.. Let me tell ya, I am really impressed with the Factory Team TC3... That car has tons of hop ups and cool looking blue parts... The only thing I dont really like is the Plastic out drives... But I droped my 12x2 in there and that thing just screams! I can hardly handle it... I got a lota practice to do befor I am a real contender with a sedan.. I have a couple questions tho.. How do I gear the thing? I was running 2 teeth under what the book told me and that motor still get's too hot to cook an egg on for god's sake... I tryed going up, down, sideways, backwards.. anything I could with gearing, and could not keep the motor at a decent temp.. I am gona use a lota brushes like this... That Brushless motor system is looking mighty nice right now....


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Y e p


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

Blueskid said:


> Well I got my TC3 all together now.. I even managed to get out to Riders today and turn a few laps.. Let me tell ya, I am really impressed with the Factory Team TC3... That car has tons of hop ups and cool looking blue parts... The only thing I dont really like is the Plastic out drives... But I droped my 12x2 in there and that thing just screams! I can hardly handle it... I got a lota practice to do befor I am a real contender with a sedan.. I have a couple questions tho.. How do I gear the thing? I was running 2 teeth under what the book told me and that motor still get's too hot to cook an egg on for god's sake... I tryed going up, down, sideways, backwards.. anything I could with gearing, and could not keep the motor at a decent temp.. I am gona use a lota brushes like this... That Brushless motor system is looking mighty nice right now....


 hey blue skid, just run the recomended gearing for the motor you have. if youre under geared you can fry youre motor just as fast as if you were over geared. as a matter of fact, for outdoors i would run 1 tooth higher than youre manual says, wider open track than indoors. as for the plastic outdrives, i run them in the back of my car, but run shinys in the front, specially for mod. the lighter the rotating mass the better, let me tell ya, plastic is light. you can also turn the timing down on youre motor, and cut the brushes to lessen the amp draw.


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

hey fred, dont forget the black magic and the piston and sleeve, thanx.


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

Ted Flack said:


> I must have missed something because I had a great time. As usual when I make the trip over I have lots of fun. Kind of a relaxing day playing with my cars.
> 
> I had my brand new NTC3, never was on the track before, and had plenty of time to tune on it. By the main it was pretty good and then I had flame out problems every time I pitted. I think I have it figured out, one of the advantages of a long drive home.
> 
> ...


 hey ted, great to see you at our track. i had a great time even though i broke with 6 mins left in the main. you guys were definately fast. hope to see ya again, let us know when youre charity race is, ide like to go to that. talk to ya L8R ted.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Blue skid - 22 or 23 to 72 sounds about right to me, too. Don't go nuts with timing on a 12-turn, somewhere around 15-20 degrees should be good. Also make sure the drivetrain is free. With the pinion removed (or the motor moved over), it should spin for at least a few seconds when you give the tires a spin by hand. After I got my cars freed up, all motors ran cooler.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

I wont be racing this week or maybe next cuz im spending all my money getting stuff ready for the Great lakes challenge at the end of the month. I might stop and hang out thow.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> I wont be racing this week or maybe next cuz im spending all my money getting stuff ready for the Great lakes challenge at the end of the month. I might stop and hang out though.


Or..... you might even............


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Where is the great lake challenge being held?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow thanks apple and Kevin for the tips.. I'll diffently try those things... Kevin say my drive train is a bit tight how do I lossen it up? 

Also what time do you guys start running tomorrow? I am gona be able to make it... I am real excited to try my new car out in a real race.. I think I'll do ok.. What springs and wt oil do I wana start with? Right now I am just set up with the defult book setup.. I know I should be a bit stiffer...

Fred you think those tires will work ok? I was out there yesterday for about 2 packs worth, and the thinner tires seemed to hook up much better.. but is that enough? or do I need new ones?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> Wow thanks apple and Kevin for the tips.. I'll diffently try those things... Kevin say my drive train is a bit tight how do I lossen it up?
> 
> Also what time do you guys start running tomorrow? I am gona be able to make it... I am real excited to try my new car out in a real race.. I think I'll do ok.. What springs and wt oil do I wana start with? Right now I am just set up with the defult book setup.. I know I should be a bit stiffer...
> 
> Fred you think those tires will work ok? I was out there yesterday for about 2 packs worth, and the thinner tires seemed to hook up much better.. but is that enough? or do I need new ones?


There's ton's and ton's of tricks to loosen up the drivetrain. Anything from just running the car on a carstand to working on the way the bearings sit in their prospective carriers to cutting the gears and so forth. Since I drive a Tamiya (or did last season) I can't help ya much with setup. I think most ran yellow or white front and purple rear springs. I was using 40# in the front and 60# rear on the EVO. And as far as tires go.... new is what you'll end up needing sooner or later, so why wait??


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> There's ton's and ton's of tricks to loosen up the drivetrain. Anything from just running the car on a carstand to working on the way the bearings sit in their prospective carriers to cutting the gears and so forth. Since I drive a Tamiya (or did last season) I can't help ya much with setup. I think most ran yellow or white front and purple rear springs. I was using 40# in the front and 60# rear on the EVO. And as far as tires go.... new is what you'll end up needing sooner or later, so why wait??



So pretty much, Just running the car is gona loosen up the drivetrain over some time.. There are just ways to speed that up?? Well I would wait on new tires just because I aint loaded with cash.. after all I did just buy a brand new Factory Team TC3 and Mozda 6 body...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, running it will loosen things up. But..... it'll take someone to show/tell you how to make it really free. (Fred knows the tricks) You're NOT loaded with cash?? Then how'd you manage to pull off buying a NEW FTTC3?? Lemme guess.... you used Associated's new "race now pay later plan"?? LoL!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Haha no I just used my whole check from last week to buy it... problem is we are off this week cause we have had so many gig's with the band.. Least I am making money there.. For anyone interested, Fatt Lapp will be preforming at Billy's Lounge in East Town on Wealthy ST this saturday night.. check out http://www.billyslounge.com for more information.. Ya'll can come see me do my other hobby..


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

jesse, you runnin nitro tomarow, or should i say today?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Apl Hed said:


> jesse, you runnin nitro tomarow, or should i say today?



i usually run elec on wed because we have a better turnout for it. see ya today lol


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

J FAST said:


> i usually run elec on wed because we have a better turnout for it. see ya today lol



Good that means I'll have lot's of people to help me set up my new car..  Anyone know what the weather is spossed to be like tonight? Also what time do you start?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Blueskid said:


> Good that means I'll have lot's of people to help me set up my new car..  Anyone know what the weather is spossed to be like tonight? Also what time do you start?


Mike, the weather should be good this evening and the first heat starts at 6:00pm. Heck, with this cool weather I better gear up a little.......!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Where is the great lake challenge being held?


Toledo, Ohio


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*
***************
HAPPY BIRTHDAY :hat: 
 STEVEN STEWART! :hat:  
***************   *
He turned 17 today!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Blueskid said:


> So pretty much, Just running the car is gona loosen up the drivetrain over some time.. There are just ways to speed that up?? ...


The biggest source of drag in the TC3 seems to be the gearboxes. The FT kit I built needed a lot of grinding on the inside of the gearbox cases to create enough room for the gears to turn without rubbing the sides of the box. I also had to basically ignore where the instructions said to put shims and just put them where they needed to be to keep a small air gap between the gears. The Factory Team car came with pretty "free" bearings, so you shouldn't have to remove any seals from them. Another thing to check is: does the drivetrain spin more freely if you loosen the wheel nuts? If the axles are shimmed wrong, it can squeeze the bearings when you tighten the wheels. I usually replace the roll pins in the axles with solid music wire, since it doesn't bend as easily when you tighten the wheel nuts. The only drawback is that they fall out when the hex comes off, so make a few spares.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> He turned 17 today!


Ah, seventeen. The memories... Hmmmm... or the memories I don't have. For some reason those early days are abit fuzzy to me now..... :freak: 

Enjoy it while you can.... :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

WarpWind said:


> Ah, seventeen. The memories... Hmmmm... or the memories I don't have. For some reason those early days are abit fuzzy to me now..... :freak:
> 
> Enjoy it while you can.... :thumbsup:


Yep, it's hard for me to believe, but I'm more than 3 times Stevens age.
17 X 3 =51, and I'm 53!! Now do you understand why I feel so old???
It's because I AM!!!!


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, I had out there tonight. I finished my first race of the year. Now I am excited about saturday. Hope to see every one there.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Wednesday Night point Races*

We had a great turnout tonight. The rain held off and they were some real good racing tonight. The air was cool but Fred sure was hot on the track tonight. Fred would have run better but I kelp taking him out everytime he came around to lap me. Sorry! Alp-hed had car problems in the main and Tom Heys had his car dialed in tonight.

Nitro Main
Tom Heys [email protected]
Alp-hed [email protected]
Jerry Collman [email protected]
Mr Clean [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]


Electric Mod Foam Main
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Mike Howe [email protected]


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

*Bad Luck *

Well tongiht was pretty fun.. Unfortunatly I had some pretty bad luck.. I didn't get there early enough to make the first heat... Then in the 2nd heat my rear wheel nut came off.. Then in the main I had a very fast car, and was driving ok... but the factory team transponder mount fell off.... Damn the book setup lol... I am just gona put a hole in the body... But I did get some good practice in with my new car.. It seemed to be hooking up ok.. And now I need a new radio... AM 75mhz will just not cut it with a sedan... Anyone know anything about the new Futaba 3PM? is it any good?? I like the price... Take a look http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGAG2**&P=0


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanx for the announcement john. lol, almost as bad as i got at Mogolian BBQ.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Well tongiht was pretty fun.. Unfortunatly I had some pretty bad luck.. I didn't get there early enough to make the first heat... Then in the 2nd heat my rear wheel nut came off.. Then in the main I had a very fast car, and was driving ok... but the factory team transponder mount fell off.... Damn the book setup lol... I am just gona put a hole in the body... But I did get some good practice in with my new car.. It seemed to be hooking up ok.. And now I need a new radio... AM 75mhz will just not cut it with a sedan... Anyone know anything about the new Futaba 3PM? is it any good?? I like the price... Take a look http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGAG2**&P=0


The 3 PM is a very good radio. It has all the end point adjustments, its 3 channel and has 10 model memory. And like you said the price is right.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Dave Walton said:


> The 3 PM is a very good radio. It has all the end point adjustments, its 3 channel and has 10 model memory. And like you said the price is right.



Hey thanks a lot Dave.. I really need to get a new radio... What is the advantage between the 3 PM and say like a 3 PJ.. Why is the 3 PM priced so low?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Biggest thing I've found about radios is go with one that feels comfortable in your hands. Airtronics, Futaba, KO all make great radios but they all have abit different feel. It might be a good idea to at least see how they feel to you before spending the moolah on them. Just my $0.02.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

WarpWind said:


> Biggest thing I've found about radios is go with one that feels comfortable in your hands. Airtronics, Futaba, KO all make great radios but they all have abit different feel. It might be a good idea to at least see how they feel to you before spending the moolah on them. Just my $0.02.



I totally agree with warpwind i have the ko helios only because it was so comfortable in my hands i dont even use a quarter of the adjustments but it sure does feel good to drive with.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah I know what ya guys mean.. I have always liked the Futaba radio's over JR and others.. in the lower end stuf... I've never really had a good radio tho... I'm sure anything with feel awesome to me lol..


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I just want to know if the 3PM is a quality radio.. Useally you get what you pay for.. and that seems pretty cheap... But all the specs seem pretty good.. I know I will like the feel of it.. I am used to the Futaba Magnum Junior right now.. and it's pretty much the same shape.. gota be pretty near the same I would think...


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I haven't seen a 3PM (until now), but it looks like the "new & improved" replacement for the 3PDF. I've had one of those for a couple years as a backup (I bought it when my 3PJ was in for service), and haven't had any trouble with it. The guy at D&M Electronics said the old 3PJ put out a stronger signal than the lesser models because it used the aircraft transmitter module tuned to 75MHz. I suppose it's possible that the 3PM doesn't put out as strong a signal as the 3PJ, but just being FM makes it a whole lot better than an AM 75 band system.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> I just want to know if the 3PM is a quality radio.. Useally you get what you pay for.. and that seems pretty cheap... But all the specs seem pretty good.. I know I will like the feel of it.. I am used to the Futaba Magnum Junior right now.. and it's pretty much the same shape.. gota be pretty near the same I would think...



yes the radio is a quality radio the 3pm is going to do more than enough for ya and is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than the magnum junior and if you like the feel already then i think you know what to do next BUY IT lol the money savings is much more worth having then the next model up. see ya jesse


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Jesse,We are going to lazer on the 18th.Going down on the 17th.have a place to stay you and your better half are more then welcome to come if you want and stay the night.Are you going to be at riders this saturday?We will be there.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey what do you guys think of the JR XS3 Radio? What would I have to do to use my Hitec 925 servo with it? is the connector much different than futaba?


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I have the JR XS3 radio. I like it. It is easy to use and comfortable in my hand. No crystals to buy for it and easy to change channels. I use JR, Hitech, and Futaba servos with mine and haven't had to do anything to the plugs on any of them. Come check mine out before you buy.

Ted


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey thanks a lot ted.. I'll have to do that man.. Hey yer car was really looking pretty good last night man! Yer gona give then a run for their money this saturday! Yer kids gona run this sat? Should I bring the truck too? hehe...


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I'm off to Rider's to get some practice in again... So far I have been there every night this week since tuesday.... I have no life... Actually since my g/f left me I have time.. isn't it great? I can like practice and things... I have so much time I dont know what to do with it all.. wow... lol.. Later 

Mike


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

No racing for me this weekend...family's coming to town to see the new house. I'll be out next week though, wearing my new Team X-Ray shirt (hint...hint)!

Denney


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Blue Skid

The boys do plan on running tomarrow. Jeff plans on running nitro unless he decides he can't drive it, then he said he would run his truck. I hope my car runs as well tomarrow as it did last night, if I can finish all the races I will be really happy.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

*Attn. Andy.*

Hey Andy, i got bodies coming, and funny thing is, they are clear! Can u fix that for me? It might just be one, i dunno yet. Let me know what we can work out.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> Hey Andy, i got bodies coming, and funny thing is, they are clear! Can u fix that for me? It might just be one, i dunno yet. Let me know what we can work out.


Steven, I haven't seen Andy here on the forums in quite some time.
.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

i could just stop buy his house...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Steven, I haven't seen Andy here on the forums in quite some time.
> .


Ya know, your right. I haven't seen Andy at the track for quite some time.
Whats up with that?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Ya know, your right. I haven't seen Andy at the track for quite some time.
> Whats up with that?


Beats me! I heard rumors... as usual, but there was three different versions from three different people and none of them were the same so I didn't pay any attention to any of them!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

i saw him in town(caledonia) the other day, so hes still alive!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> I saw him in town (Caledonia) the other day, so hes still alive!


Caledonia...... what exactly is a Caledonia anyway???
Somebodys name? An amimal? An indian tribe? Some kind of anicent ritual?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*6th Annual Summer Classic sponsored by Hobby Hub Aug 7th and 8th,2004 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

It's that time of year, once again, the 6th Annual Summer
Classic sponsored by the Hobby Hub of Lansing, MI.

Classes offered will be:

Stock Rubber Touring

19T Touring

Open Touring- Any Modified or Brushless system

Nitro Touring

F1- Lazer Rules

I haven't set the entry fees yet, I'm waiting on pricing for this year's t-shirts.
We will be running the warm up the Sunday before. Also, we'll be testing a new traction additive.

Any questions call 517-351-5843.

Hope to see you all soon,

Nick

Their thread can be viewed here.........
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=86393


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

probably something indian.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I had to give up one of my speed controls with that buggy so I am only running sedan for a while now.. I gota stop spending so much money.. I got the Futaba 3PM raido.. It's actaully quite nice.. It's just one step under the futaba 3pk.. I got a pretty good deal on it.. I still gota read that manual and figure out how to use all the functions it has.. but it sure feels a lot better than those cheap AM Mangum radios I am used to.. I really like it so far... 3ch, FM 75mhz, 10 model mem, EPA, servo mixing, ect.. lot's of stuf I dont know what it does yet... I think it will be plenty for me..


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> probably something indian.


Try Scotish. Hence the Fighting Scots.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Scotish Indians?....
Strangest thing I've ever heard of!! 
(Only in Caledonia I guess) LoL!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

WarpWind said:


> Try Scotish. Hence the Fighting Scots.


Eh...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Would be pretty strange seeing bag pipe playing scotish indians with tomahawks!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> Hey Andy, i got bodies coming, and funny thing is, they are clear! Can u fix that for me? It might just be one, i dunno yet. Let me know what we can work out.


Sure can, Bill told me you were lookin to get some bodies painted. I'll be up at Rider's Wed night to drop off a few that I picked up today, and again on Sat. next week when I pick up another one for someone else. So we can work something out. And since I'm on here I'll giveeveryone some eye candy as well

How's this?









and this!










And yes, that thing's got a Hemi!


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I like the second picture!!!!   

Well, I had alot of out there racing today. I actually finished 2 races so I'm starting to get the feel for it again. Hope to make it out there again next week. The boys said they had fun to Chris more than Jeff. Jeff now wants a NTC3. So now he's off to start saving for one.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Onroad Racing*

Today was a great day for onroad racing. I purchased a sprayer and got some pop to spray down the track. Wow! It sure made my car hook up. We had some close racing today. We had two heats of stock truck today! The Stock Truck class is growing so everybody that has a truck needs to come and join the fun. Also the Power Puff class was back today. We would like to get more ladys in this class. After all this is a family sport!

I would like to get some feedback if you like/dislike posting the finals on hobbytalk. 

Here the Finals!

Touring Mod Foam "B" Main
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Brad Baker no time
Mike Minnie no time


Touring Mod Foam "A" Main
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Mike Howe [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]


Touring Nitro "B" Main
Pete Helmer [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Todd Major [email protected]
Jeff Houlman [email protected]
Pete G no time

Touring Nitro "A" Main
Alp-hed [email protected]
Damon Converse [email protected]
Tim Binks [email protected]
Me Clean [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]

Stock Truck "B" Main
David Washburn [email protected]
Jeremy Eason [email protected]
Collin Vandenbosh [email protected]
Chris Hoven [email protected]
Alex Ribs [email protected]

Stock Truck "A" Main
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Ken Simpson [email protected]
Scott Ozborn [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Tom Van Dam no time

Power Puff Main
Omega Pi [email protected]
Tonya Easton [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]
Chasty Whitehead [email protected]
Shelly Mickel [email protected]


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Way to go Mike! how did u like those batteries?


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

S.Stew said:


> Way to go Mike! how did u like those batteries?



he said they were a little better than his stick packs (1700's)  :jest: 
but not as fast hope ya didnt pay to much for them. lol :devil:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

haha right.. No those packs were diffently a lot better than what I was useing befor.. although I did dump in the first heat.. I had to charge at 6 amps instead of 7.. they just didn't last.. I was pretty fast.. fast enough to get 23 laps if I wouldn't have made two mistakes.. 24 was pushing it tho.. next weekend I will have 23 laps...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

tonyw said:


> I would like to get some feedback if you like/dislike posting the finals on hobbytalk.


Tony, I think its great that you could take the time to post the results.
It gives others around the state something to look at and maybe sparking there interest to come and joint us for some fun. Also I think we could promote Hobbytalk a little more at the track. Who know maybe we'll see some new names on here as well.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Blueskid said:


> those packs were diffently a lot better than what I was useing befor.. although I did dump in the first heat.. I had to charge at 6 amps instead of 7.. they just didn't last.. I was pretty fast.. fast enough to get 23 laps if I wouldn't have made two mistakes.. 24 was pushing it tho.. next weekend I will have 23 laps...


Close but no cigar, fast but not fast enough,







LoL. You did a good job Mike, gald you had fun and thats what its all about.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I could of had 23 laps with the speed and set up of my car.. I just made two really stupid mistakes that cost me a lot of time waiting for marshal.. but 24 was out of the question.. And indeed I did have fun.. Kevin really helped me with some set up on my car...


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

tonyw said:


> I would like to get some feedback if you like/dislike posting the finals on hobbytalk.



I personaly love the fact that you put the results on hobbytalk.. I like to take a look at the "official" results after the day is over... I also agree with fred, it would be nice to see a few new names on here..


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> I personaly love the fact that you put the results on hobbytalk.. I like to take a look at the "official" results after the day is over...


I agree, I think it is a very good thing that you post the results after every race day. I like it and it makes me want to come race with you guys...




Blueskid said:


> I also agree with fred, it would be nice to see a few new names on here..


OK then, what about my name on here then if you are looking for new names. I didn't make it this season 'cause the 8th scale buggy keeps me busy on sundays, and I was missing some parts for my sedan, but I might join you guys this coming WE with my TC3 if the parts are showing up this week.
What about that?

So, hopefully we will see my name on the board next week (at the bottom of the list I would assume... lol)

Mike Champ


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Cool I get to bump with mike on saturdays too now :thumbsup: Wont be there this weekend will be back in two weeks.Time to go to work later Ed


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

I haven't been racing this Summer it's nice the race results though.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Where ya been jim?You need to aleast come out and say hi ! Hope all is well .Ed


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike Champ said:


> OK then, what about my name on here then if you are looking for new names. I didn't make it this season 'cause the 8th scale buggy keeps me busy on sundays, and I was missing some parts for my sedan, but I might join you guys this coming WE with my TC3 if the parts are showing up this week.
> What about that?
> Mike Champ


Mike, maybe you would want to come on out and race with us on wednesday evenings?


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

knapster said:


> Mike, maybe you would want to come on out and race with us on wednwsday evenings?


I will be at the track this wednesday, around 5pm !

I need couple parts to run mod sedan, and will only have them on thursday night, but I will try to run with a stock motor, that should be enough for a warm up... lol

Also, I'd like to see if I can get my nitro sedan running. I need couple parts too in order to be able to run it... We'll se how it goes... But I have a engine for it. just needs to have ALL the parts for it and work the bugs out...

CU on wednesday then, :thumbsup: 
Mike


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Ed, I see you out there tearing up the asphalt and the dirt. :thumbsup: 

How's your wife doing, I heard about her injury? Fine I hope. I'll see you before the Summer is over.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Blueskid said:


> I'm pretty sure I could of had 23 laps with the speed and set up of my car.. I just made two really stupid mistakes that cost me a lot of time waiting for marshal.. but 24 was out of the question.. And indeed I did have fun.. Kevin really helped me with some set up on my car...


Fred - When he gets on the same lap, we have to STOP helping! :jest: 

Tony - Keep posting the results, even if Fred wins.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

kevinm said:


> Fred - When he gets on the same lap, we have to STOP helping! :jest:
> 
> Tony - Keep posting the results, even if Fred wins.


Actually you dont really have to stop helping me.. Dont you wana help a friend out? even if that friend is in front of you? He'd still be a friend right? even if say, he had 1 more lap than you?


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> I agree, I think it is a very good thing that you post the results after every race day. I like it and it makes me want to come race with you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know Mike, you've gotten pretty dumb good at driving those 1/8th scale buggys.. You get a car, that's just as fast, with loads of traction, your gona be pretty good.. lol.. We'll see about that bottom of the list non sense you speak of...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Blueskid said:


> Actually you dont really have to stop helping me.. Dont you wana help a friend out? even if that friend is in front of you? He'd still be a friend right? even if say, he had 1 more lap than you?


Mike, i'll have to go with Kevin on that one. 
We actually do'nt want to stop helping a friend out even if your a lap behind us, its when your on the same lap that becomes an issue. Now one lap ahead, thats a problem.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

knapster said:


> Mike, i'll have to go with Kevin on that one.
> We actually do'nt want to stop helping a friend out even if your a lap behind us, its when your on the same lap that becomes an issue. Now one lap ahead, thats a problem.



Haha that just like you fred..


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Mike, I'm sure your new radio will play a big part in your driving sucess.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Blueskid said:


> Actually you dont really have to stop helping me.. Dont you wana help a friend out? even if that friend is in front of you? He'd still be a friend right? even if say, he had 1 more lap than you?


If you get a lap ahead, you have to help ME !!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

kevinm said:


> If you get a lap ahead, you have to help ME !!


Haha right.. what could I possibley do to help you man? either one of you guys, Fed, Kevin, Jesse.. how do you guys go so fast? I need a Brushless...


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Haha right.. what could I possibley do to help you man? either one of you guys, Fed, Kevin, Jesse.. how do you guys go so fast? I need a Brushless...


 Jesse runs a brush motor


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, Jesse runs the Orion angle brush motor.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Haha right.. what could I possibley do to help you man? either one of you guys, Fed, Kevin, Jesse.. how do you guys go so fast? I need a Brushless...


Mike, brushless are not necessary faster than any mod motor...
I think your motor is fast enough to compete with those brushless.
It is all about tuning YOUR car for YOUR driving style and driving without making any mistakes. Give yourself some time to get that lap or two that your missing now. You need TIME and experience to get that little extra that you are missing now.
The man behind the wheel (well, in our Rc races it is the driver that holds the transmitter) is the best assets to win a race !!!
Work on that, and you'll be very close...

CU you wednesday night
Mike


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Yep, Jesse runs the Orion angle brush motor.


Yeah I knew that.. I just am so tired of cutting coms, changeing brush's, and just being pissed off at my motor... I'd like to spend more time working on my setup and driving the damn thing then working on my motor.. If I were to add up all my money I have ever spent on brush's, springs, motor cleaner, com lathe, arms.. and all that good stuf.. I would be sick.... oh god.. BRB!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I guess from what I've heard, Jesse only cuts the
comm and replaces the brushes every 10 or 15 runs.
At least it's an improvment over "standard" motors!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Jesse, Nats entry?


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Does anyone know how many more wednesday night races there is yet?

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Does anyone know how many more wednesday night races there is yet?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ted



well hopefully untill it snows lol the points series i think is for 10 weeks total and i think we ran 4 or 5 so 5 or 6 more points races see ya jesse


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Does anyone know how many more wednesday night races there is yet?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ted


We have 4 more weeks left on the Wed night point race. You must race at lease 5 races to be in the points.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Yep, Jesse runs the Orion angle brush motor.


And it was fast down the back stretch and thru the sweeper. I did'nt have much for him their and the infield was close. If you wanted to keep up with Jesse you could'nt afford any mistakes Saturday.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Actually, I ran the "old fashioned" type motor in the last 3 rounds last week. Brushed motors are faster (after all, the Novak SS5800 is basically a 15-turn), but on our size track it seems to amount to about 1/2 lap in the end. And running brushed motors, I dumped twice (including the main, along with Jesse)and hung a brush once.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

Denney said:


> No racing for me this weekend...family's coming to town to see the new house. I'll be out next week though, wearing my new Team X-Ray shirt (hint...hint)!
> 
> Denney


Why to go Denny know all we need is J FAST to bring out the new XRAY and we can do a little team racing. if know what i mean Hehe!!



TEAM XRAY RULES


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

ric-o'-shea said:


> TEAM XRAY RULES


What?


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Jesse,I need to know if you guys are coming to lazer this weekend so I can let my friends know where we are staying.LMk asap thanks Ed


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Jesse....

Steven says........ what about the entry form for Toledo???


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

i say wheres the ice. *cringe*


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Wed Night Point Race*

If you was'nt there tonight, you missed some really close racing. There is only 3 more point races left and you must complete in a min of 5 races to be in the Jackpot. There are some names dropped, in the point race because of not being able to make 5 races. The Jackpot in the Nitro class is $95 at this time and the Electric class has $100 in its Jackpot.

Touring Mod Foam
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]


Nitro
Alp-hed [email protected]
Tom Heys [email protected]
Mr clean [email protected]
Sean Bain [email protected]


Point Race 
Electric
Fred Knapp 17
Jesse Holman 13
Roy Dallier 10
Tony Whitehead Jr 3

Nitro 
Alp-hed 13
Mr Clean 6
Steven Stewart 5
Ted Hoven 3
Jerrod Glover 2


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

When is the Toledo race?


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

I was at the track during an hour trying my TC3 between races. It was fun ! The car didn't look so bad on the track, so hopefully I can drive it the way it deserve to be driven (like as sedan, not like a off-road car... lol). 

I might have been overgeared one or two teeth.
What are you guys running as far as gearing? Just to give me an idea...
I'm on 48 pitch, and I run a TC3 (2.5 Transmission) with a 72 spur gear. Thanks,

Can't wait until saturday to race with all of you guys.:thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> I was at the track during an hour trying my TC3 between races. It was fun ! The car didn't look so bad on the track, so hopefully I can drive it the way it deserve to be driven (like as sedan, not like a off-road car... lol).
> 
> I might have been overgeared one or two teeth.
> What are you guys running as far as gearing? Just to give me an idea...
> ...


Hey Mike, I'm running about 22-23 on my TC3.. That seems to work pretty good for me.. Well i'm not quite as fast at Jesse or Fred.. 

Wow how did Marty end up ahead of Jesse?


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Hey Mike, I'm running about 22-23 on my TC3.. That seems to work pretty good for me.. Well i'm not quite as fast at Jesse or Fred..
> 
> Wow how did Marty end up ahead of Jesse?


I've tried a 23 with kind of small tires. I will have new tires saturday, so I will probably go down 2 teeth just for that. I'll try a 21 next time and hopefully it will be OK.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I think Fred or Kevin said they were using a rollout of 1.08. I think. Anyone care to confirm that....?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Blueskid said:


> Well i'm not quite as fast at Jesse or Fred..
> Wow how did *Marty* end up ahead of *Jesse*?


I'm not sure how that happened. I was 7 laps fixing lucille the loose wheel.
In the first heat Marty came out of no where to give me a run for my money,
man that was close. In the 2nd heat I had to teach Marty, sorry the door is closed routine.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> I think Fred or Kevin said they were using a rollout of 1.08. I think. Anyone care to confirm that....?


Thats right, 1.08


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Man oh man.. Did you guys change the track or sumtin? Cuase Jesse had like 25 laps last saturday.. and only 22 last night? What happened?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> Man oh man.. Did you guys change the track or sumtin? Cuase Jesse had like 25 laps last saturday.. and only 22 last night? What happened?


Nope, they decided to change to running four cell instead of six. LoL!! :dude:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike.......JK!!


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

knapster said:


> Thats right, 1.08


1.08 for a brushless motor. Standard mods should be lower, around 0.9something, depending on how far into "wacko wind" territory you go. I was 20-72 with a 9-turn (and shoulda been 19-72), and 23-72 with a 12-turn. (2.4ish tires) All depends on the motor.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*Thought I'd let everybody know so that the rumors don't start flying.........*

The races at West Olive will now be run by someone other than myself. I've talked with _Marty Whitehead _ who runs the races at Rider's parking lot on Saturdays, and he's agreed to take care of running the races at WOOR. This change will go into effect starting this coming Sunday (July 18, 2004) and has the approval from Chad. I'm going to miss all my friends, but for the moment I have to step aside. I apologize for the short notice.

John


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry to hear that John. Hope everything works out ok.
Any one with any info on the Cleavland race?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Sorry to hear that John. Hope everything works out ok.
> Any one with any info on the Cleavland race?


Cleveland? Are you talking about this years US Indoor Champs race in November, or the outdoor nitro race in Toledo that Stevens going to this month?


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

What time do you guys usually show up at the track on saturdays ?​Does 11am sound OK, not too late? please LMK.​​Fred, Don't forget that Cranckshaft for me... That will be sweet if I can get my nitro sedan running soon too! Thanks a lot !​​CU tomorrow,​Mike​:thumbsup:​


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> What time do you guys usually show up at the track on saturdays ?​Does 11am sound OK, not too late? please LMK.​​Fred, Don't forget that Cranckshaft for me... That will be sweet if I can get my nitro sedan running soon too! Thanks a lot !​​CU tomorrow,​Mike​:thumbsup:​


Well I hear that some guys show up around 10.. I useally get there when ever I can.. The last few weeks has been pretty busy with gig's and things for me.. And this weekend my mom is hosting a Horse Ride. so I dont know what time I will be there for sure.. most likely around 10:30-11.. We gona pit together?


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes I meant the on in Toledo that Steven's going to.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Yes I meant the on in Toledo that Steven's going to.


The race that Steven is talking about is the 2004 ROAR Fuel Sedan Nationals it is the weekend of September 3-5. Information about the Nationals and the Great Lakes Challenge which is also held at the same track in Toledo and is this coming weekend can be found at www.oneeighthracers.com


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Jesse....
> Steven says........ what about the entry form for Toledo???


Steven, I did'nt see your name on the entry list. Are you going?


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> Well I hear that some guys show up around 10.. I useally get there when ever I can.. The last few weeks has been pretty busy with gig's and things for me.. And this weekend my mom is hosting a Horse Ride. so I dont know what time I will be there for sure.. most likely around 10:30-11.. *We gona pit together?*


I'll be glad to do that. I'm the newby there this week, so you will have to help me out (even if you are a lap behind me... lol. jk...)
I should be there around 10:30-11ish also, so timing sounds good.:thumbsup: 
You'll bring the EZup and I'll bring a fan so we will have a nice place to pit...

CU tomorrow,
Mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Steven, I did'nt see your name on the entry list. Are you going?


Steven went camping with Michelle, Tony and Nikki.
He won't be back until Sunday afternoon! 
But I looked and seen his name there!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Steven went camping with Michelle, Tony and Nikki.
> He won't be back until Sunday afternoon!
> But I looked and seen his name there!


I seen his name on the fuel nats list, I was thinking he was going to the great lakes challenge race.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kevin, are you going to make it to the track today? If you are i'll save you a spot so I can use your power booster.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I seen his name on the fuel nats list, I was thinking he was going to the great lakes challenge race.


Betas me where he's going. All I know is I heard him say he was going to Toledo. So........... :freak:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kevin, Marty and myself put on an amazing show for the main event today.
More fun then you can believe. I can't wait to put my new innercooler system
on the car.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Onroad Racing 7/17/04*

We had a great time today. There was a huge turnout today. We had 43 entries, counting me and Marty, before we had a few dropout because of equipment failures. We had a few new faces today and I would like to thank them for coming and hope they will come back. Fred, Keven and Marty put on the best show today in the Electric Mod A Main. Ted and Pete put on a good show in the Nitro "A" Main. After 15 min of racing there was only 8 sec between them. That race is what RC racing is all about. I can't wait until next week.

Here is today final results.

Electric Mod Foam - "B" Main
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Mike Howe [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Charles Woltman [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Josh Hembrough no time

Electric Mod Foam - "A" Main
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Mike Champ [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Brad Baker no time


Nitro - "B" Main
Ken Van Dam [email protected]
Shannon Casebolt no time
Brad Baker no time
Todd Major no time
Shawn Casebolt no time
Kevin Jack no time


Nitro - "A" Main
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Pete G [email protected]
Dave Walton [email protected]
Mel Parsons [email protected]
Damon Converse no time
Tom Heys no time
Tim Binks no time

Stock Truck "B" Main
Reggie Vanden Bosch [email protected]
Charles Woltman [email protected]
Alex Ribs [email protected]
Andrew Rieds [email protected]


Stock Truck "A" Main
Jeremy Eason [email protected]
Ken Simpson [email protected]
Tom Van Dam [email protected]
Collin Vandenbosh [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]


Powder Puff
Tonya Eason [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]
Shelly Mickel no time


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Way to go there Fred!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

And Mike Champrenault made the "A"??? WoW, I'm impressed!!!!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> And Mike Champrenault made the "A"??? WoW, I'm impressed!!!!


Thanks John,
I actually got 3rd TQ of the day behind Fred and Kevin. (Well, way behind ~12sec, but what do you expect from me...lol) I will say that wasn't bad at all for a 1st show up (and first time running mod in a sedan...)
I *REALLY had a LOT of fun*, and I hope I can make it out there more often on saturdays...

Mike


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I think he's getting pretty cocky, calling himself "Champ" after only one race!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

kevinm said:


> I think he's getting pretty cocky, calling himself "Champ" after only one race!


I know you're only teasing, but he started using the name "Champ" since the majority of the people can't pronounce the french name "Champrenault" properly.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

> Nitro - "A" Main
> Ted Hoven [email protected]
> Pete Gamaggio [email protected]


I'm really confused.... How'd that happen yeasterday.... Pete??


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> I know you're only teasing, but he started using the name "Champ" since the majority of the people can't pronounce the french name "Champrenault" properly.


And Also, my full name wouldn't fit in your computer John... I think YOU've decided to call me like this (also changing my first name to Mike instead of Michael...) the first time I've raced last year...
Anyway, I wish I could call myself a Champ... But I don't think I have the driving ability to be named like that as a primary meaning. Let's keep it Mike Champ, with no other meaning than giving a name that fits in the computers... lol

So, you think you can pronounce the name "Champrenault" correctly John? Well, you made a lot of improvement since the 1st time you've tried, thats for sure...
For the others who don't know how to pornounce "Champrenault", or don't want to call me "Champ", just go with "Frenchy", it will work too...

CU,
Mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Naw, I can't really pronounce it the proper way, but then again
I don't have that much needed french accent that you have!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Naw, I can't really pronounce it the proper way, but then again
> I don't have that much needed french accent that you have!


You're right !!!
It's the same for me, I've been trying to pronounce some english words since years, and still can't do it... LOL...:dude:
But well, that brings a little fun to it, so that's good... Keep it like that John... 
And remember John, don't say "*T*champrenault", but just "Champrenault" like "sh..." :lol:

Hope to see you around sometimes soon.
Mike Champ 
(aka "Michael Champrenault", aka "Frenchy")


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The REAL reason John shortened your name -- LESS TYPING!

And with all the Chihuahuas he's always hanging around with, we should start calling John "Juan Warnero".


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Kevin, I'm going with a dual innercooling system. I'll let you how it works wednesday.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah that most diffently was an awesome race.. My motor took a dump on me.. I can't seem to get the thing to go anymore! I think all that raceing at extreme temps finally kicked it's butt.. I once said I would run brushed motors untill that d6 took a dump.. then I was getting brushless.. Well I gota see how many pennys I got.. if all works out right.. I just might have one for next weekend... :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I just checked out the Great Lakes Challenge race down in toledo, and it's only about a 20 min drive from where I am staying working down there.. It's just on the other side of toledo.. I am almost thinking about staying in toledo next weekend and just going to that and watching.. maybe I could hang out with steven... Hell I could prolly give ya a place to stay for free for the weekend.. PM me man!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Sounds like you guys had a good racing weekend this week.Had a good time at lazer today.Jeff I think took the a main win today in mod .His car was hooked up !! I wont be out this coming weekend as my charger is cooked! Had to barrow one from Russ for the main. :thumbsup: Have to send it in.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good racing weekend this week.Had a good time at lazer today.Jeff I think took the a main win today in mod .His car was hooked up !! I wont be out this coming weekend as my charger is cooked! Had to barrow one from Russ for the main. :thumbsup: Have to send it in.



Jeff who ? the one we know hurdes hope i didnt slaughter his last name :lol:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I think he's talking about Jeff Cook?
And the Jeff your talking about is spelled.... Hirdes.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes it was mr cook


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> I think he's talking about Jeff Cook?
> And the Jeff your talking about is spelled.... Hirdes.


dang it i new it was hirdes and i now i feel stupid i forgot about that fast guy jeff cook :roll:


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

rubber tires or foam tire class


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Kevin, I'm going with a dual innercooling system. I'll let you how it works wednesday.


Okay, I'll bite..... What is this inter-galastical dual innercooling whatchamacallit thingamabob you be talking about????


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Okay, I'll bite..... What is this inter-galastical dual innercooling whatchamacallit thingamabob you be talking about????


inner = under the lid and cooling = esc fans.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

it was mod run what ever you have and Mr.Cook had on foams


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> inner = under the lid and cooling = esc fans.


Ahhhh, now I understand, don't I??



> dang it I new it was hirdes and I now I feel stupid I forgot about that fast guy jeff cook


Jesse, don't feel stupid. After all, I pronounced his name as "Hirdies" for years!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

wreckscuba said:


> I wont be out this coming weekend as my charger is cooked! Had to barrow one from Russ for the main. :thumbsup: Have to send it in.


I may be able to come up with a charger for you if you want Ed.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

wreckscuba said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good racing weekend this week.Had a good time at lazer today.Jeff I think took the a main win today in mod .His car was hooked up !! I wont be out this coming weekend as my charger is cooked! Had to barrow one from Russ for the main. :thumbsup: Have to send it in.


I have a charger you can use this weekend if you want to race.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Well guys i had a lot of fun out there yesturday. I even finished all four races,without breaking anything all day. I did however took a tooth off of my front drive pinion, but didn't break.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Fred,
You have a PM


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Dave & Fred Thanks for the offer :thumbsup: I still dont know if I will be racing saturday Just found out I may have to work saturday.Thanks agian guys.Fred did you get rid of that fuel you had yet?.Ed


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> Fred did you get rid of that fuel you had yet?.Ed


Ed, I think Jesse picked it up.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Fred..... Got those super-duper high velocity inter-coolers functional yet?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

You bet, I even draft tested them using the smoke of a burned out match.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*HVIC, *high velocity inter-coolers. Kewl


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> :wave: For any of you who are interested! The Fatt Lapp Blues Band (the band I play guitar for) Will be preforming in Holland at the New Holland Brewery this Friday night! I know some of you guys live over in that area kinda.. I'd much appreciate it any of you could come check me out doing my "other" hobby! Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


 
..........................................................................................................

Hey Blueskid I know were the Holland Brewery is on river and 8th is this the one you're playing at? What time do you start?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Kevin if you can build me one voltage booster I can pay you this saturday let me know if you can and I will bring the money Thanks ROY


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Ed, I think Jesse picked it up.


Actually I bought it from jesse then Mike Champ bought the rest from fred.. Heh john looks like I'm more "IN" than you are these days ;-)


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> Actually I bought it from jesse then Mike Champ bought the rest from fred.. Heh john looks like I'm more "IN" than you are these days ;-)


Yeah, well.... that's what happens when your out of the loop!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred, How'd the HVIC work out? Any results for tonight?


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

Well we got rained out tonight. We will extend the Wed Night series until there is 10 races. Hope to see everybody Sat.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

To bad it got rained out. Whats even worse is i drove all the way up there to pick up my pay check and everyone hauled butt after the power went out.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Fred, How'd the HVIC work out? Any results for tonight?


The HVIC system worked flawlessly. I ran it for about ten minutes straight and it didn't shut off. I also added a front oneway, works great.
Then mother nature dumped on us big time, wow. So the results are everything works great we got wet and had no racing.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

ric-o'-shea said:


> Hey Kevin if you can build me one voltage booster I can pay you this saturday let me know if you can and I will bring the money Thanks ROY


I'll see if they still have one in stock. Let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyone up for some practice this afternoon?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Didnt u guys get shut down the other day?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Roy - I've got all the parts, total cost $75.25.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Steven.....

The 1st of the 6 BIG trucks has arrived,
"Diesel Dan" will no longer be priority one.

SYITM!!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Steven.....
> 
> The 1st of the 6 BIG trucks has arrived,
> "Diesel Dan" will no longer be priority one.
> ...



Huh!? Guess I haven't checked these threads in quite some time. But, uh, Good Luck...? Dunno. Haven't a clue..... :tongue:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Steven.....
> 
> The 1st of the 6 BIG trucks has arrived,
> "Diesel Dan" will no longer be priority one.
> ...


Bah! im not excited.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> Bah! im not excited.


You should be.... think of the ramifications.... :thumbsup:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

WarpWind said:


> Huh!? Guess I haven't checked these threads in quite some time. But, uh, Good Luck...? Dunno. Haven't a clue..... :tongue:


I HAVE checked them daily, and I don't get it either! Maybe it's some kind of secret code.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

kevinm said:


> I HAVE checked them daily, and I don't get it either! Maybe it's some kind of secret code.


Hmm maybe they are planing to overtake the Netural Zone thread and clog it up with there full size car stuf... hmmm better watch it guys... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

kevinm said:


> Roy - I've got all the parts, total cost $75.25.


THANKS Kevin M I will take it see you this weekend i bring the money to the races. Thanks Roy


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

ric-o'-shea said:


> THANKS Kevin M I will take it see you this weekend i bring the money to the races. Thanks Roy


Ahh I see so Ric-o'-shea is roy? that makes sense.. In hooters parking lot drinking beer? I should have knowen :thumbsup: 

You gona make it to my gig tonight? 

Once again, anyone interested!

Fatt Lapp(the band I'm in) will be preforming at the New Holland Brewery in holland tonight! We start at 10pm play to 1am... I'd appreciate it if anyone showed up! Last time we was at billy's no one from the tracks showed.. I was sad... lol...
Thanks

Mike


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

Blueskid said:


> I'd appreciate it if anyone showed up! Last time we was at billy's no one from the tracks showed.. I was sad... lol...
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


I would have been there (walking distance from my house), but I wasn't aware of it this time...

CU saturday (I think),
The other Mike


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

knapster said:


> Anyone up for some practice this afternoon?


hey fred you should of called me do you want to practice tonight il be up running a few packs tonight call me if ya want :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

Blueskid said:


> Hmm maybe they are planing to overtake the Netural Zone thread and clog it up with there full size car stuf... hmmm better watch it guys... :thumbsup:



Hey Blueskid that?s just john and his typical smack talk just laugh it off he likes to get under the skin. HEY maybe we need to here from JOHN DEER GREEN HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! Just kidding john don?t get your panties in a bunch.
I plan on stopping by and listen to you play tonight SE YA later.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

J FAST said:


> hey fred you should of called me do you want to practice tonight il be up running a few packs tonight call me if ya want :wave:


Jesse, I'll see you their about 6:00.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

ric-o'-shea said:


> Hey Blueskid that?s just john and his typical smack talk just laugh it off he likes to get under the skin. HEY maybe we need to here from JOHN DEER GREEN HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! Just kidding john don?t get your panties in a bunch.
> I plan on stopping by and listen to you play tonight SE YA later.


Nope, none of you are right. I was simply sending a message to Steven concerning something the two of us have been working on. And Ric-o', no need to worry about my panties!!...... "JohnDeereGreen" lives on!! LoL!!


----------



## mxatv151 (Nov 30, 2001)

John Warner said:


> *Thought I'd let everybody know so that the rumors don't start flying.........*
> 
> The races at West Olive will now be run by someone other than myself. I've talked with _Marty Whitehead _who runs the races at Rider's parking lot on Saturdays, and he's agreed to take care of running the races at WOOR. This change will go into effect starting this coming Sunday (July 18, 2004) and has the approval from Chad. I'm going to miss all my friends, but for the moment I have to step aside. I apologize for the short notice.
> 
> John


Ok, I missed a bunch of stuff, what the HE (double hockey sticks) is going on.
Everything Ok John? why are you out? Is there anything that Chelle and I can do?
Let us know,
Tony


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Anyone for Lansing Sunday?


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Had a great time out ther today. Wish I could of put up more of a race in the main though. Front diff grears were gone again. Oh well next week. Jeff had fun also today. He likes his ntc3, after seeing Mark run his he wished he would have bought a RTR though. Nice main Mr. Clean and Steven.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Onroad Racing 7/24/04*

We had a great time today. The weather was just right and there was some great racing today! Here the results of todays racing.

Touring 19Turn Rubber
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Jeff Cook [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Charles Woltman [email protected]
Todd Cable [email protected]

Touring Mod Foam "B" Main
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Mike Howe [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Bad Andy - no time

Touring Mod Foam "A" Main
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Mike Champ [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Jeff Cook - no time

Touring Nitro "B" Main
Jeff Houlman [email protected]
Kevin Jackson [email protected]
Jerry Collman - no time
Mike Champ - no time
Pete G - no time

Touring Nitro "A" Main
Mr Clean [email protected]
Steven Stewart [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Tim Binks [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Tom Heys [email protected]

Stock Trucks
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Erik Simpson [email protected]
Jeremy Easton [email protected]
Tonya Easton [email protected]
Ken Simpson [email protected]
Todd Cable - no time
Keven J - no time


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

knapster said:


> Anyone for Lansing Sunday?


Hey Fred- If you guys end up going give me a call and I'll head out there.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

> Touring Mod Foam "B" Main
> Roy Dallier [email protected]
> Tony Whitehead [email protected]
> Mike Howe [email protected]
> ...


..............."never again"...............


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah Yeah,
I woke up Sat. morning and was bored so I decided to pack up the stuff and go racing, and I had a blast. I have a little work left to do on the car and motor, but other than that I think it's time to go racing again


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Great ! Good to here your coming out to play with us Andy ! Everyone needs a vacation now and then.Now I need to leave for WOOR .Later Ed


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

anyone seen results from the great lakes race?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Anyone for Lansing Sunday?


Fred...... Did you end up going? How'd ya do if ya did?  

Andy...... It's all good! 

Tony...... Things are getting better. (I think)
.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> anyone seen the results from the great lakes race?


Why.... Are they missing?


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Is there anyway I can find out what was the fastest lap for the nitro guys yesturday?
Thanks,
Ted


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Will there be indoor r/c action this year?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

jimmie said:


> Will there be indoor r/c action this year?


Yeah, I've been wondering that myself. I'm getting an itch to run stadium again.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

jimmie said:


> Will there be indoor r/c action this year?


What?........... Indoor doesn't normally start up until October something!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

John Warner said:


> What?........... Indoor doesn't normally start up until October something!


John, it's never too early to start planning!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

tonyw said:


> John, it's never too early to start planning!


Man don't I know that! It usually takes about 3 to 4 weeks to locate and secure a lease. Just not sure about what part of the city would would be best this year. Roger B. Chaffee has lots of empty buildings, guess it depends on price.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Man don't I know that! It usually takes about 3 to 4 weeks to locate and secure a lease. Just not sure about what part of the city would would be best this year. Roger B. Chaffee has lots of empty buildings, guess it depends on price.


Hey, what about very close to my house (eastown)! :thumbsup: 
That will be COOL...:dude: :dude: 

Mike


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Fred...... Did you end up going? How'd ya do if ya did?
> 
> ......


Fred must be too busy wrenching on the cars to answer after a double-header weekend. Oh wait, it was ME that was wrenching on Andrew's car on Sunday. (The good news is that I think we found out why the RLK was killing diff gears and fixed it.)

The main in Lansing was an even better race than we had in G.R. on saturday, with 3 cars withing a few feet of the lead for the first 3 minutes. (Then Jesse hacked me, but that's another story :devil: ) I'm not 100% sure, but I think the finish was:
1-Jeff Cook
2-Kevin Marcy (with a diff that sounded like Andrew's)
3-Rotten Little Knapster
4-Fred (maybe broke ???)
5-Jesse (I think Jesse was DNF)

Fred - I'll bring my Heli-coils to the track on saturday so we can do a proper fix of RLK's car.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yeah, I talked with Fred today, and he said something
about his car having a broken steering rack.


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

kevinm said:


> I think the finish was:
> 1-Jeff Cook
> 2-Kevin Marcy (*with a diff that sounded like Andrew's*)
> 3-Rotten Little Knapster
> ...


Wow, that must have sound nasty... hehehe. jk Andrew...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Steven.........

The special big white box is almost golden,
not my choice, but it looks like red will be next test.
3 d's or less!


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

It looks like someone will be having one less motor problem this weekend. ME! Hopefully I'll be able to get the PEAK horsepower and PERFORMANCE and gain an adVANTAGE with some fresh ponies this weekend.

And a Pimpin' new body will be unveiled as well. :dude:


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Must be Andy got a new Reedy, or Trinity motor...or something...kinda hard to read between the lines!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

Phat Dakota said:


> It looks like someone will be having one less motor problem this weekend. ME! Hopefully I'll be able to get the PEAK horsepower and PERFORMANCE and gain an adVANTAGE with some fresh ponies this weekend.
> 
> And a Pimpin' new body will be unveiled as well. :dude:


You need to bring that bad boy down wednesday and give it a test run.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Phat Dakota said:


> It looks like someone will be having one less motor problem this weekend. ME! Hopefully I'll be able to get the PEAK horsepower and PERFORMANCE and gain an adVANTAGE with some fresh ponies this weekend.
> 
> And a Pimpin' new body will be unveiled as well. :dude:


Three red lettered words and all you had to say was Orion:wave:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Steven.........
> 
> The special big white box is almost golden,
> not my choice, but it looks like red will be next test.
> 3 d's or less!


John's talking in code again!

The rooster crows at midnight. :freak:


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

kevinm said:


> John's talking in code again!
> 
> The rooster crows at midnight. :freak:


Yep,
And I sure didn't get it this time... lol


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John, can u bring a reciever with u in the mornin?


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

ric-o'-shea said:


> You need to bring that bad boy down wednesday and give it a test run.


Can't, it's on a truck somewhere between Montana and here right now. But it will get here on Friday.

And Denney, can you bring your Losi parts bythis weekend? I want to stock up on a few things.


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Andy - I'll bring my Bag-O-Parts & a motor you can try - just in case yours doesn't arrive. I've got a body for you to paint also.

Denney


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks Denney,

And I think I finally found religion. I'll be joining this parish as soon as I find a place to live nearby.

http://www.churchbrew.com/index.html


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Wed Night Point Race*

The weather was great for this afternoon racing. Andrew had 2nd place wrapped up until his brushless speed controller overheated 20 feet before the finish line. Dave Walton won the Nitro "B" Main, Good Job! Fred had his share of troubles tonight and Jesse had only one good race. The one that counted, the main!

Electric Mod
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]


Nitro "B" Main
Dave Walton [email protected]
Steven Stewart [email protected]
Jerry Collman [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Jeff Houlman - no time

Nitro "A" Main
Alp-hed - [email protected]
Tom Heys [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Mr Clean [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]


Point race
"Nitro"
Alp-hed-15
Mr Clean-7
Steven Stewart-5

"Electric" - 
Fred Knapp-19
Jesse Holman-16
Roy Dallier-11
Tony Whitehead Jr-3

Some names was dropped because they would not be able to make the 5 race min. rule
There will be two places paid in each class
1st place will get 66.66%
2nd place will get 33.33%


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

> *Nitro "B" Main*
> Dave Walton [email protected]
> _Steven Stewart _ [email protected]
> Jerry Collman [email protected]
> ...


I only have one thing to say.......................... WoW!
Good job Mr. Walton sir!


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

I had fun tonight, much better than last week for taking a vacation day.
I will say it sure is alot different running with all you fast guys. Hope to see you saturday.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

It's been kinda boring around here lately!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

John Warner said:


> It's been kinda boring around here lately!



tell me about it lol


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, huh did soemone say something?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Dave W, I tried calling ya a few times but got nothing. Do ya still need that service work done? If so give me a call and leave your # and a time you will be home.. And good job kicking some asphalt!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Andy, Are you going to be at the track this sat? I have a few guys that are in need of paint jobs.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

Restricted_GT said:


> Hey Andy, Are you going to be at the track this sat? I have a few guys that are in need of paint jobs.


Yes, I will. Also if anyone needs something painted and you don't get it to me on Sat. this weekend you won't be able to drop it off until Aug. 21. I'm going on Vacation starting on Wed. and will be taking a bunch of stuff with me to paint. So if you need it done get it to me this weekend! Also you guys that give me stuff to do, you won't get it back until the 21st either.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Dave,Did the other set of servo gears come in yet?LMK thanks Ed


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Restricted_GT said:


> Hey Dave W, I tried calling ya a few times but got nothing. Do ya still need that service work done? If so give me a call and leave your # and a time you will be home.. And good job kicking some asphalt!!!!!


I got that all done,so I am good to go. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey Andy, You got a PM dude!!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey sorry I couldn't make it today guys but I just got a newer car.. and I had to go the bank, insurance company and stuf to get it all worked out.. Looks like not as much cash for r/c stuf now.. :-( oh well.. I got a cool ride! 1995 Green Ford Mustang GT with 65k miles..


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Andy check your PMS. Thanks Dave.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Dave Walton said:


> Andy check your PMS. Thanks Dave.


Andy has PMS? WoW!


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Onroad Racing 7/31/04*

Turnout was a little low today. We got started a little late because of the rain but the track dried up quickly and we started to have some fun. I ended up being a great day. I found out John Crouse is still alive and doing well. I was glad he stopped by to say Hello. I would like to thank Robert Macy for the door prizes today. We were able to give two door prizes away today, between every round.

Touring Mod Foam "B" Main
Denney Barlage [email protected]
Tony Whitehead [email protected]
Charles Woltman [email protected]
Ed Lamberson [email protected]
Dave Wolper - no time
Jesse Holman - no time (Forgot transpoder)

Touring Mod Foam "A" Main
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Bad Andy - no time

Touring Nitro "B" Main
Jerry Collman [email protected]
Mr Clean [email protected]
Jeff Houlman [email protected]
Pete G [email protected]
Mel Parsons - no time

Touring Nitro "A" Main
Alp-Hed [email protected]
Tim Binks [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Tom Heys - no time

Stock Truck
Jeremy Eason - [email protected]
Collin Vandenbosh [email protected]
Robert Macy - [email protected]
Chris Hoven [email protected]

Powder Puff
Omega Pi [email protected]
Tona Eason [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Marty, just for the record, it's "Tim Brink", not Binks.
Thought you might want to know.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

John Warner said:


> Hey Marty, just for the record, it's "Tim Brink", not Binks.
> Thought you might want to know.


Thanks John, I will change it in the database.
Sorry Tim.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

tonyw said:


> Touring Mod Foam "A" Main
> Bad Andy - no time


Gee, if I was anymore consistant at not finishing a race it would be amazing. Even though I did technically finish two races today it didn't feel like it. the first one I limped a dead car across the line, and the second one my motor mysteriously quit for 20 seconds or so leaving my car dead right in the middle of the racing line with everyone comming up behind me. Thankfully everyone was able to get around me and the car decided to go again, I'm just glad that Mr. Clean has a couple extra speedos for sale, b/c it looks like I'm now in the market for one. Go Novak!!! Pile of a four letter word.

Yeah PMS.

*P*ersistant
*M*echanical
*S*omethingness

And somethingness isn't the exact verbage for what I had in mind!


----------



## nitrorod (Oct 23, 2001)

Hey andy go back to good old Tekin.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

nitrorod said:


> Hey andy go back to good old Tekin.


I was thinking the same thing! I absolutely loved the G-10 I had.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

http://www.tekinracing.com

The site isn't up yet though, but the G-10's available here... http://www.hobbyshopper.com/tekin.html for 124.95.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Above is what can happen when you over charge a pack of batteries. Sounds like a shot gun going off. Fire and burning parts every where, the end of cell can blow off... this can blind you, distort your vision, mame you, burn all your hair off your head, blow off your fingers and could even kill you!

DON'T EVER CHARGE A PACK WITHOUT BEING THERE. (WATCHING THE TEMP). 
DON'T OVER CHARGE. NEVER OVER 10 MV DELTA PEAK (THRESHOLD) PER CELL. 
NEVER CHARGE OVER 6 AMP. 
NEVER CHARGE OVER 120 DEG TEMP. 
NEVER USE A METAL BATTERY HOLD DOWN AS THEY HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO SHORT OUT BATTERY PACKS. 
ALWAYS WATCH THE TEMPERATURE OF BATTERY AND CHARGER. 
NEVER CHARGE ON A METAL SURFACE THAT CAN SHORT OUT CELLS. 
THESE BATTERYS ARE POWERFUL AND BY NOT BEING CAREFUL YOU CAN AND WILL HURT YOURSELF OR SOMEONE YOU LOVE.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

Try this.www.teamtekin.com/

That site is up and running.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Andy, i knocked on ur door but noone answered so i left that body on the step inside.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John, so ur telling me i shouldn't have charged my batteries at 8 amps all winter long? lol...


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> John, so ur telling me i shouldn't have charged my batteries at 8 amps all winter long? lol...


That's what I read and posted. I copied all
that from the Power Push website.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> That's what I read and posted. I copied all
> that from the Power Push website.


I thought somebody had a camera handy when you last charged a pack... :tongue:


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> Andy, i knocked on ur door but noone answered so i left that body on the step inside.


Yeah, I should have told you to just come in. I was upstairs with the home theater system going all afternoon working on Denney's Body.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh well, just as long as u got it. I wanted to tell u to do all the highlights with the airbrush, not cut out like u did my cleveland body. I like em better that way. 8^)

Have fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Tony, check your PM.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Boy I sure am glad to hear all the rumors that are running wild out there!
The old R/C rumor mill is well oiled and running up to par as usual........

Some things never change in this hobby, that's for sure!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Amusing, very amusing indeed!
Some people really tickle me with their unfounded comments,
or should I have said...... dumfounded comments??? LoL!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

muh??


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> Oh well, just as long as u got it. I wanted to tell u to do all the highlights with the airbrush, not cut out like u did my cleveland body. I like em better that way. 8^)
> 
> Have fun.


Can do!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Sweet, have fun in kansas.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Boy I sure am glad to hear all the rumors that are running wild out there!
> The old R/C rumor mill is well oiled and running up to par as usual........
> 
> Some things never change in this hobby, that's for sure!


Oooh, ooh. What's this week's? Is stock racing switching over to brushless motors and Li-Poly batteries and running 15 minute qualifiers?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

S.Stew said:


> Sweet, have fun in kansas.


Is this possible?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey, quick question for the guys running TC3s out at Rider's. What setup are you running for mod/foam on the asphalt? Pretty much the same as indoors on the carpet?


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

WarpWind said:


> Hey, quick question for the guys running TC3s out at Rider's. What setup are you running for mod/foam on the asphalt? Pretty much the same as indoors on the carpet?


I was running my indoor setup the 2 times I raced at Rider's, with only a minor tweaking. Wasn't that bad...
Just FYI, I usually run kind of a "medium-soft" setup.

Hope that will help.
Mike


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Who alls planning on going to Lansing to race this Sunday?
It's their 6th Annual Summer Classic Extravaganza!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Me.

..


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Wednesday Night Point Races*

We have one more week of point racing. We will payout the jackpot at the end of the races next week. Everybody needs to be there! 
After next week races, we will be changing the racing night to Thursday!

Nitro Main
Tom Heys [email protected]
Alp-hed [email protected]
Jerry Collman [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Steven Stewart [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Dave Walton - no time
Joe Bachmore - no time

Electric Mod Main
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]

Stock Truck
Collin Vandenbosh [email protected]
Alex Ribs - no time
Andrew Riebs - no time



Point Race
Nitro
Alp-hed - 16
Mr Clean - 7

Electric
Jesse Holman - 19
Fred Knapp - 20
Roy Dallier - 13


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

*Fatt Lapp Gig!*

Hey guys, I've been real busy the last couple weeks.. I hope to get out there soon.. But for any of you interested, Fatt Lapp will be preforming this saturday, Aug. 7th at Billy's Lounge( http://www.billyslounge.com ) in East Town..We start at 9pm... This place is always a lot of fun to play, so come down and check us out!

Mike,


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Man, this is crazy..............
I just received the latest version (V-7.33.3) of "Autoscore" from Bill Wishon today.
So.... I deleted the old version and installed what he sent me and took it for a test drive. I gotta tell ya, it's a lot better than the previous version we were using, and they've added a lot of new racer oriented features that certainly will make life nicer and easier for everybody!

I'm impressed!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Man, this is crazy..............
> I just received the latest version (V-7.33.3) of "Autoscore" from Bill Wishon today.
> So.... I deleted the old version and installed what he sent me and took it
> for a test drive. I gotta tell ya, it's a lot better than the previous version
> ...


So does this mean that glrc will be opening a track this fall?


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

knapster said:


> So does this mean that glrc will be opening a track this fall?


Yeah, inquiring minds what to know.....


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Onroad Racing 8/7/04*

We had a nice turnout today. The weather was wondeful and everybody had a great time. Chuck Lonergan showed everybody how to turn 26 laps with a brushless. 

Touring 19Turn Rubber
Charles Woltman [email protected]
Max Kuenning - no time
Chris Kuenning - no time
Kevin Jackson - no time
Kirt Dillon - no time

Touring Mod Foam "B" Main
Mike Champ [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Bill Deruiter [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
John Crouse [email protected]

Touring Mod Foam "A" Main
Chuck Lonergan [email protected]
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]

Touring Nitro Foam "B" Main
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Shawn Casebolt [email protected]
Ken Van Dam [email protected]
Shannon Casebolt [email protected]
Brent Vorac - no time
Steven Stewart - no time

Touring Nitro Foam "A" Main
Alp-hed [email protected]
Tom Heys [email protected]
Pete G [email protected]
Jerry Collman [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Brad Baker [email protected]


Stock Truck
Jeremy Eason [email protected]
Robert Marcy [email protected]
Kevin J [email protected]
Alex Riebs [email protected]
Tom Van Dam [email protected]
Collin Vandenbosh [email protected]
Andrew Riebs [email protected]

Powder Puff
Tonya Eason [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]
Chasty Whitehead [email protected]
Carrie Van Dam [email protected]


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

Can anyone give me any information on the Lansing race tomorrow? I think my wife is thinking about letting me go. So any help I would be greatful.
Thanks
Ted


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Nitro Junkie said:


> Can anyone give me any information on the Lansing race tomorrow? I think my wife is thinking about letting me go. So any help I would be greatful.
> Thanks
> Ted


Sunday- Track opens at 7am, racing at 11am. 3 heats and a main.

It's all there in the 6th Annual Summer Classic .....etc..... thread on the previous page. Just have to read all the pages to find the answers.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey Marty - I 'm looking at the LapsFree program , and may have figured out why it doesn't do re-sorts right. Make sure you select Sort By "Results", Rounds 1 to 2, and Sorting Type "FTD". FTD isn't a florist, it apparently means Fastest of The Day. If you choose RbyR/Points, I think it assigns points to every heat race and sorts based on a total.

And are you sure Chuck didn't get any "free" laps in the "A" main? There's no doubt that he whupped us good, but I only remember him lapping me once. Of course, when you get old, memory is the second thing to go. (I can't recall what the first thing is.)


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

kevinm said:


> Hey Marty - I 'm looking at the LapsFree program , and may have figured out why it doesn't do re-sorts right. Make sure you select Sort By "Results", Rounds 1 to 2, and Sorting Type "FTD". FTD isn't a florist, it apparently means Fastest of The Day. If you choose RbyR/Points, I think it assigns points to every heat race and sorts based on a total.
> 
> And are you sure Chuck didn't get any "free" laps in the "A" main? There's no doubt that he whupped us good, but I only remember him lapping me once. Of course, when you get old, memory is the second thing to go. (I can't recall what the first thing is.)


Kevin, thats how we are doing it, sorting by rounds 1 to 2 and by type FTD. They have a new update on the software and we need to check that out.

I looked at the main results and it shows all the laps times right. He had 20 laps that were in the high 11 sec range, 5 laps in the low 12 sec range and 1 lap that was 13.77 sec.
He also got the bonus lap that no one else got.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

wow 26 laps... that's amazeing! with a brushless? how? he must have drove flawless!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey guys I'm gona go back to truck for a while.. My nephew saved up enough money to get a truck so I'm gona play cool uncle roll for a while and teach him stuf.. I got a new Factory Team T4 on the way.. I sold him my old T4 for a very good price might I add.. hehe..


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Blueskid said:


> wow 26 laps... that's amazeing! with a brushless? how? _he must have drove flawless!_


Ummmm...... I'm sure he did, after all, "Chuck Lonergan"
is at least a two time 2004 ROAR national champion!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

How'd you boy's do in Lansing today???


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

ask the guy who knocked my pipe off in the warm ups.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

tonyw said:


> I looked at the main results and it shows all the laps times right. He had 20 laps that were in the high 11 sec range, 5 laps in the low 12 sec range and 1 lap that was 13.77 sec.
> He also got the bonus lap that no one else got.


Now I REALLY hate Chuck! :jest: 

Marty - Looks like they made quite a few changes in version 0.07, hopefully the re-sort fix is among them.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

kevinm said:


> Now I REALLY hate Chuck! :jest:
> 
> Marty - Looks like they made quite a few changes in version 0.07, hopefully the re-sort fix is among them.


We will find out because I installed 0.07 today.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Wow, only version 0.07???
I just updated Autoscore, version.... 7.33.3!
I guess LapsFree has a lot of catching up to do!!! LoL!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

*07/24/2004 Race # 15 - A Main - One Eighth Four Wheel Drive Gas
The One-Eighth Racers of Toledo*

JLap Race Manager 2004 - Website: http://www.JLapRaceManager.com 

Copyright © 1999 - 2004 TGR Software, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pos. Car Driver's Name Total Laps Total Time Fastest Lap On Lap Avg. Speed Status 
1 4 Terry Rott 63 00:20:01.034 00:17.750 38 28.898 Done! 
2 10 Aaron Buran 63 00:20:16.431 00:18.145 44 28.532 Done! 
3 5 Josh Cyrul 63 00:20:19.872 00:17.586 59 28.452 Done! 
4 7 Billy Debenedictis 62 00:20:13.755 00:17.860 52 28.141 Done! 
5 8 Rick Davis 61 00:20:05.649 00:18.290 25 27.873 Done! 
6 9 O V Opheim 61 00:20:12.928 00:18.505 36 27.706 Done! 
7 2 Ted Hammer 57 00:20:06.188 00:18.074 45 26.034 Done! 
8 3 Bobby Flack 50 00:16:08.866 00:17.952 5 28.431 DNF 
9 6 Eric Matousek 33 00:13:59.910 00:18.301 24 21.645 DNF 
10 1 Dave Campbell 25 00:09:20.151 00:17.368 21 24.588 DNF 

Nice run by Mr. Rott!!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

To answer your questions about whether or not "GLRC" will be reopening this winter................

We're in the process of setting a date, time and
place for a meeting to discuss the clubs future.
*All those seriously interested need to attend this meeting!!*


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> To answer your questions about whether or not "GLRC" will be reopening this winter................
> 
> We're in the process of setting a date, time and
> place for a meeting to discuss the clubs future.
> *All those seriously interested need to attend this meeting!!*


Roger that.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Also, if any of you have questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

John Warner said:


> To answer your questions about whether or not "GLRC" will be reopening this winter................
> 
> We're in the process of setting a date, time and
> place for a meeting to discuss the clubs future.
> *All those seriously interested need to attend this meeting!!*


Just let me know when, and where.. I'll try my hardest to make it!


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

Just name the time and place...


----------



## Omega Pi (Feb 26, 2002)

Ditto for Ton and me as well.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Wednesday Night Point Races*

Well because of the bad weather and a low turnout, we decided to call the race and pay out the jackpot. 

All of the tickets were put in a container and the winners were drawn. 3rd place was the first to be drawn, then 2nd place and the 1st place winner was the one left.

And the winners are:

Nitro 
1st Alp-hed $74.00 (16 tickets)
2nd Mr Clean $37.00 (7 tickets)

Electric
1st Roy Dallier $65.00 (13 tickets)
2nd Jesse Holman $44.00 (19 tickets)
3rd Fred Knapp $22.00 (20 tickets)

We will be racing on Thursday night now. Come join us.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

tonyw said:


> Well because of the bad weather and a low turnout, we decided to call the race and pay out the jackpot.
> 
> And the winners are:
> 
> ...


Wow nice job Roy! 

I got a brand new Factory Team T4 sitting at home waiting for me to put it together.. if all goes as planed my Nephew and I will be raceing trucks this saturday... You outa join us roy!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Fred, we going to the "Grill" to spend that $22.00 you won??!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I found this way to funny!!!!!!!!!!!
Anybody know who they are??????


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Hey Fred, we going to the "Grill" to spend that $22.00 you won??!!


I'm going to use it to remunerate a new reciever.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> I'm going to use it to remunerate a new reciever.


Uhhhhh........ okay, I think.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Uhhhhh........ okay, I think.


Just another way to say defray...!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Just another way to say defray...!


Oh, now I understand completly!


----------



## jcrouse (Aug 8, 2003)

knapster said:


> I'm going to use it to remunerate a new reciever.


Is that legal in Michigan?


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

John Warner said:


> I found this way to funny!!!!!!!!!!!
> Anybody know who they are??????



Looks like a cyrul body. Dunno who the passenger is.


----------



## jcrouse (Aug 8, 2003)

Looks like Payton Manning in the back?


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> To answer your questions about whether or not "GLRC" will be reopening this winter................
> 
> We're in the process of setting a date, time and
> place for a meeting to discuss the clubs future.
> *All those seriously interested need to attend this meeting!!*


Hey Johnny Boy- e-mail me the date and time and you know I will do everything I can to be there. AND CALL ME AT HOME- I HAVE SOME NEWS FOR YA! I WILL BE HOME ALL DAY THE REST OF THIS WEEK.


And I know where Pete G. was Wednesday...LOL!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

jcrouse said:


> Looks like Payton Manning in the back?


I'll give you a clue......

The picture was taken after Josh Cyrul Dominated the ROAR 2000 Indoor Carpet Nationals driving and taking the win with his "Circut Killer" Losi Street Weapon. That race was held March 26, 2000 in Clearwater, Florida

Here he is again, holding the same car he was "pictured" driving.......


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Oh, yeah........ Is that the real John Crouse, or is it memorex????


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Also...... if anybody would like to email me, my address is..... [email protected]
I no longer use the AOL address listed here on the boards.

ThanX!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

So when was this big meeting going to be? I hope you weren't just messin' with us... 

Seems the mother nature is helping us towards indoor season. Few more weeks of this and I'll be ready.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

WarpWind said:


> So when was this big meeting going to be? I hope you weren't just messin' with us...
> 
> Seems the mother nature is helping us towards indoor season. Few more weeks of this and I'll be ready.


Nope, no messin' going on here! What we're trying to do is find a suitable location, which day and what time will work for the majority. Any advice????


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

John Warner said:


> Nope, no messin' going on here! What we're trying to do is find a suitable location, which day and what time will work for the majority. Any advice????



Prolly in the evening on either a sat or sun for most so any one that works 1st, 2nd, 3rd should be able to attend unlike a weekday 

As far as the location some of the local resturants like grandvilla in grandville have larger rooms set apart from the rest of the eating areas where if you call ahead they will hold the room for you. just my 2 cents


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

I've just been a very very bad little boy. All I can say is sisters, yummy! :tongue:


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

what?! did u get my body done?


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

S.Stew said:


> what?! did u get my body done?


Yeah I can't go into details on here, but there is definatly a story to tell!:thumbsup: 

Yup, everyone's bodies are done, except for Claude's. My mom's printer quit working so I couldn't print off the picture I found for his paint scheme. I'll be home all day on Sunday too, so if you want to stop by and pick up your body Steven feel free. And if no one answers the door just come on in.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

With this record cool temperature we should be able to gear up tomarrow.


----------



## jcrouse (Aug 8, 2003)

Phat Dakota said:


> Yeah I can't go into details on here, but there is definatly a story to tell!:thumbsup:
> 
> And if no one answers the door just come on in.


Will the sisters be there? I may stop over.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Andy-

I stopped by tonight (friday) around 9:30 ish but noone was home i dont think. 

I came back at 1:30 ish on my way home from Jesse's and bill was home but no lights, so i didnt want to bother.

Im working at riders tomarrow if u wanna bring it in or if not i can stop by tomarrow night (saturday)

Later.


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

*Riders Onroad racing 8/14/04*

We had some great weather today. We had some good racing and everybody had fun!
Here is todays results.

Touring 19Turn Rubber
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Charles Woltman [email protected]
Jim York - no time
Todd Dekraker - no time
Kirt Dillon - no time


Touring Mod Foam "B" Main
Andrew Knapp [email protected]
Jason Dudda [email protected]
Tony Jr [email protected]
Marty Whitehead [email protected]
John Crouse - no time

Touring Mod Foam "A" Main
Jesse Holman [email protected]
Jeff Cook [email protected]
Kevin Marcy [email protected]
Fred Knapp [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Mike Vasilion [email protected]

Touring Nitro Foam
Dave Walton [email protected]
Shawn Casebolt [email protected]
Ted Hoven [email protected]
Shannon Casebolt [email protected]
Mark Monroe [email protected]
Tom Heys [email protected]
Tim Brink - no time

Stock Truck "B" Main
Reggie Vanden Bosch [email protected]
Zach Tyler [email protected]
Jim York - no time
Todd Dekraker - no time

Stock Truck "A" Main
Mike Howe - [email protected]
Roy Dallier [email protected]
Jeremy Eason [email protected]
Tom Van Dam [email protected]
Collin Vanden Bosch [email protected]

Powder Puff
Tonya Eason [email protected]
Myra Whitehead [email protected]
Shelly Mickel [email protected]
Chasity Whitehead - no time


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanx Andy. Good Work, As always.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

not a problem, these are probably the best batch of bodies I've turned out in a while. It's really good to be home, even though there are a few minor things to deal with.


----------



## Phat Dakota (Jun 20, 2002)

jcrouse said:


> Will the sisters be there? I may stop over.


No unfortunatly not, I had to leave them in KC. But one of them did dupe their husband into paying my bar tab. Ahh, what a woman!!!


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

What happens in KC Stays in KC. Am i right? lol.


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

How about a nissan 240sx with 765hp?

http://web.bitnet.net/liqqe/MADs ...00SX s14a.wmv

sweeeet.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Jesse, I still think you should run that 9X1 on the carpet this winter...!


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

knapster said:


> Jesse, I still think you should run that 9X1 on the carpet this winter...!


sure ill run it but i will set my throttle atv so it will be like a stock motor hahaha :tongue: im sure it will hit the carpet this winter :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Jesse, I still think you should run that 9X1 on the carpet this winter...!


Maybe the borders should be changed to 4X4's if thats the case!!


----------



## Mike Champ (Apr 16, 2003)

tonyw said:


> We had some great weather today. We had some good racing and everybody had fun!
> Here is todays results.
> 
> Stock Truck "A" Main
> ...


So Mike, You like that new factory T4 of yours I guess...
Hopefully I'll be able to race next WE with you guys (with the sedan...).

CU,
Mike


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Mike Champ said:


> So Mike, You like that new factory T4 of yours I guess...
> Hopefully I'll be able to race next WE with you guys (with the sedan...).
> 
> CU,
> Mike


Why yes I really do like my new factory team truck! It's awesome.. The bearings are soooo smooth! Telflon sealed makes a big difference... Also it was very easy to set the thing up with threaded shock body's... Man that truck is sweet!

Roy and I had a good day, we had some really close racing goin on in the heats... I had 1st in the 1st heat.. 2nd in the 2nd heat... 1st in the 3rd heat.. and won the main.. It was a lot of fun and I look forward to doin it again next weekend... You should join us Mike!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

*Gp3300*

Guys I have some gp3300 cells for sale they are brand new.Some are matched some are not.I will have them at the track this saturday.A long with some other things.Thanks Ed


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I heard a new rumor going around..........

The rumor I heard is that a couple of guy's that ran a track many years ago are planning on opening up a "for profit" track this year. So.... there's not much sense in GR having two tracks, it was tried a few years ago, and it only worked out for one of us.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> I heard a new rumor going around..........
> 
> The rumor I heard is that a couple of guy's that ran a track many years ago are planning on opening up a "for profit" track this year. So.... there's not much sense in GR having two tracks, it was tried a few years ago, and it only worked out for one of us.


Yeah, but if we don't open a track, where are the racers gonna run after cleveland?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

[edited] Message edited and member banned for TOS violation.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Jesus Christ it was only a question! Switch to decaf or something. As fot not racing I would love to race every weekend, but as I am not physically ABLE to right now I can't. I will gladly trade you places, so until you know the reasons you can stuff the attitude.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow, not this again.
You know what? If John chooses to open a track he'll do so and we'll all be there having fun. If John chooses not to open a track this year and someone else does, we'll all be there having fun and glad we have some place local to race. I agree with the point you made John. Two tracks in Grand Rapids doesn't work out very well for either track. Lets leave it at that.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm Starting a new thread.

*Grand Rapids Area Racers.*


----------

